# NC Game Day VII - April 23!



## Rel (Feb 23, 2005)

Does any of this look familiar?  :

It's that time of year again and I figured it was time to start pimping the next Game Day.  I think we've just about got the routine down now but let me know if there are questions.

As we've done with the last couple events, all registration will take place at the Official NC Game Day Website.

The following was originally posted by Morgenes and this is how you sign up to run a game...



> To schedule a game, the following must happen in order:
> 
> 1) You must register on this site, and request to be a GM. If you were a GM on a previous Game Day, you should still be a GM on future Game Days, so go to step 3.
> 
> ...




If you have previously registered at the NC Game Day site then you don't have to do that part.  If you've previously run a game at NC Game Day then you don't need to register as a GM.  All you have to do at that point is submit your game and have it approved and slotted.

Two additional notes regarding Game Day VII:

1) We don't have the Walnut Room this time around.  That means that our total amount of space is going to be rather limited (we'll still have the Blue, Brown and Green Rooms on the 4th floor plus Room 3118).  If we have an attendance similar to last time then we won't be too crowded.  But if there is a lot of interest then there exists the potential to have our available RPG space fill up.  That means it might be wise to submit your game sooner than later (meaning in the next 2-3 weeks rather than the final week or two before the Game Day).  We don't want to turn away any GM's but it will be first-come, first-served.

2) Feel free to check out this thread where my twisted mind dreams of celebrity GM's.  Narfellus has kindly provided images of same. 

Also, the pics are up from NCGDVI.  Feel free to check those out too.


----------



## Rel (Feb 23, 2005)

For the record, I think I'm gonna plan to run another _Sky Galleons_ game this time (probably in the afternoon again).  It was either that or _Koboldz!_ and I was thinking of running whichever one I DON'T run at Game Day at GenCon.  I figure that the large, cool props that I'll want to use for _Sky Galleons_ will travel better from Apex to Raleigh than from Apex to Indy.

If I run _Koboldz!_ at GenCon then expect to see it at NCGDVIII.


----------



## Clueless (Feb 23, 2005)

Good gawd! Is it that time already??


----------



## Megatron (Feb 23, 2005)

Once again, I'm hoping to come. Maybe this time I can make it.


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 23, 2005)

Hmmm.  I don't think Cthulhu's Librarian was planning on coming to this one, but maybe I could talk my wife into coming down, and she could spend the day in town, while I game.  Are there any good activities for small children in town?


----------



## Jon Potter (Feb 23, 2005)

*At last...*

I discover a Game Day thread on the same day it's started rather than some time in the second week or so.

And of course, I'll be there.

die_kluge, what's the age(s) of the child(ren) in questi(on)... errr... question? I may have an idea or two for the pre-school set, but I'm less helpful when it comes to the older tikes.


----------



## Belen (Feb 23, 2005)

Very cool.  No idea what I will run.  I guess that this one will not be the two day blowout.  I will have to think about it.  I am on vacation this week celebrating our first anniversary, so posting shall be spotty.

Dave


----------



## Old One (Feb 23, 2005)

*Black Eyes of the Demon Scorpion...*

*TEASER:*_

(Grim Tales/Black Company Hybrid 3E) An elite legion of the Emorian Empire strikes deep into the Demon's Anvil, seeking to blunt the next Sythian Invasion. A veteran team of the Imperial Inspection Bureau accompanies the legionnaires on a secret mission - find and destroy the power rumored to fuel the Sythian Fire Witches - the jewels known as the Demon Scorpion's Eyes. 

Pre-Gen PCs of 7th-9th level will be supplied.  PCs will be built using the Grim Tales ruleset.  The magic system will be pulled from the new Black Company setting.

DM'd by "Old One" from ENWorld...get ready for a wild ride!_

Pending approval, of course !

~ OO


----------



## Rel (Feb 23, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Pending approval, of course !
> 
> ~ OO




I approved it just moments ago.  Understanding that I've got a rather big advantage over others since I'm an Admin at the Game Day site, I counted to ten before I signed up for the game to give others a fair shot at getting a slot.  I'm happy to report that I still managed to get into your game and there are several slots still left for the quick or lucky. 

Also I've posted my Sky Galleons game.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 23, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  I don't think Cthulhu's Librarian was planning on coming to this one, but maybe I could talk my wife into coming down, and she could spend the day in town, while I game.  Are there any good activities for small children in town?




I'm going to try to come down, but no guarantees yet. If I do, my wife might come down to visit with friends in Chapel Hill, so I'll probably be staying there instead of in Raleigh. I'll let you know. 

If I do make it down, I'm calling dibs on 2 of the following games: Rel's, Old One's, or Henry's (if he can make it this time). Got to get in on these things early.  

Old One, are you planning on having a "Pond of Death" in this game?


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 23, 2005)

Anybody running HARP this time?


----------



## Henry (Feb 23, 2005)

Good God, I just left Raleigh three weeks ago!  This stuff sneaks up on me like a thief in the night.



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> Black Eyes of the Demon Scorpion




POUNCE! 

I'll have you know I signed up as soon as I saw the words "Grim Tales" and "Emorian" without even noting time slot or plot, so you'd better be there. 



			
				Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I'm going to try to come down, but no guarantees yet. If I do, my wife might come down to visit with friends in Chapel Hill, so I'll probably be staying there instead of in Raleigh. I'll let you know.
> 
> If I do make it down, I'm calling dibs on 2 of the following games: Rel's, Old One's, or Henry's (if he can make it this time). Got to get in on these things early.




I hope to see you there! I have NO idea what I'm running yet.

Part of me says "Run Glacial Rift of the Frost Giant Jarl", but I also know I need to do some SERIOUS pruning to give that adventure a sense of closure in 4 1/2 hours.

Other parts of me (I must have MRPGD) suggest something I've never run before; Spycraft is a great and underutilized system that deserves proselytizing, but so does Castles and Crusades. I recently picked up the Lone Wolf RPG, and I know there are a lot of gamers out there like me who used to play the flip-books.

Arcana Evolved even has some of my mind share, because Monte's coming out with his revised rules, and I had more than one convert when I ran Arcana Unearthed two Januaries ago.

I also know I seem to pick up a dedicated group every time I've ran my Arkham Squad (d20 Modern) game.

Heck, if there are some more aspiring DM's out there who haven't had a chance to run anything, I may just not even run anything and pick TWO games! In fact, if Clueless or Shemeska are running Shadowrun this time, I may even give that a try anyway.

Any thoughts, ladies and Gents?


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 23, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Anybody running HARP this time?




If I manage to come down, I could proabably run HARP.

I might also run a Planescape game, since there seems to be a loyal following of Planescape devotees there.  I have a real zinger of a Planescape game that I think fans of the system will just love.


----------



## Rel (Feb 23, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Any thoughts, ladies and Gents?




Well my time for this Game Day is already spoken for so, from a purely selfish point of view, it's ok with me if you take a Game Day off from running a game.


----------



## Virel (Feb 23, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Good God, I just left Raleigh three weeks ago!  This stuff sneaks up on me like a thief in the night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm hoping you'll go with "Run Glacial Rift of the Frost Giant Jarl" as the first gaint adventure was most excellent!


----------



## nakia (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm going to do my best to come to this one.  I should be able to make it, given that I can plan in advance.

I'd like to play in a Henry Giants game and a Rel-run game.  I heard lots of good stuff about those at the last game day from Cthulhu's Librarian.


----------



## Old One (Feb 23, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Old One, are you planning on having a "Pond of Death" in this game?




Hah!  More like Olympic Swimming Pool of Flaming Death...er, oops...did I give something away?

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Feb 23, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> POUNCE!
> 
> I'll have you know I signed up as soon as I saw the words "Grim Tales" and "Emorian" without even noting time slot or plot, so you'd better be there.




Hooray!  Now I get to torture Henry for an ENTIRE slot...not just a partial slot like last time !

~ OO


----------



## Riggs (Feb 23, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> The magic system will be pulled from the new Black Company setting.




There's a new setting for Black Company? hmmmmm     I signed up for it on this and Old One's rep alone.  Assuming I can secure babysitting, I'm in!

I think I am in for Tex in Rel's Sky Galleons game.  [edit: not anymore dangit  :\ ]

_Beware the International Muggers and Ship-Stealers for France!_


----------



## Old One (Feb 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I approved it just moments ago.  Understanding that I've got a rather big advantage over others since I'm an Admin at the Game Day site, I counted to ten before I signed up for the game to give others a fair shot at getting a slot.  I'm happy to report that I still managed to get into your game and there are several slots still left for the quick or lucky.
> 
> Also I've posted my Sky Galleons game.




Count me in on this one...Rorke's Drift...how can you go wrong?!?

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Feb 23, 2005)

*Dinner?*

Rel, et al -

What time is dinner on Friday night?  I would like to attend...but might be late...Buehler, Buehler?

~ Old One


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 23, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I'm going to do my best to come to this one.  I should be able to make it, given that I can plan in advance.
> 
> I'd like to play in a Henry Giants game and a Rel-run game.  I heard lots of good stuff about those at the last game day from Cthulhu's Librarian.




Well, get your butt over to http://ncgameday.dhorizon.org/index.php and sign up for something.


----------



## Rel (Feb 23, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Rel, et al -
> 
> What time is dinner on Friday night?  I would like to attend...but might be late...Buehler, Buehler?
> 
> ~ Old One




I think that 7:00 has been the traditional time.  Coming late is also traditional for many of the participants.


----------



## Old One (Feb 23, 2005)

*For Those Playing in My Grim Tales/BCCS Game...*

Although I will be using Grim Tales to build the PCs, I will be porting the magic system (and a few other goodies) over from BCCS.  If you haven't done so yet - out of idle curosity or any other good reason - get thee over to the Green Ronin BCCS webpage and pick up the BCCS Spell Reference .pdf Here.

It walks through the spell casting procedures and how augmentations work.  There will be 2-3 spell-casters in the IIB Team and if you are new to freeform casting...I highly recommend you familiarize yourself with it!

Also, you may want to swing by the Bad Axe Games site and pick-up a Grim Tales PC sheet, available Here.

More to follow!

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Feb 23, 2005)

*Problem with Master Schedule?*

Rel,

Quick question...my game is showing up in "My Events" - but isn't listed on the Master Event List...minor glitch or grand conspiracy?

~ OO


----------



## Clueless (Feb 23, 2005)

*grins* I've got a plot idea for an upcoming shadowrun Henry - so you may actually get that chance. This one's going to be local to Seattle even... no trips south of the Border this time, but there'll be some definate gunbunny opportunities. I need to compare the time of the game day v/s the time for my exams before I can be sure.

For playing, on the other hand - Planescape *drool* - or Call of Cthulhu hasn't been mentioned yet...


----------



## Rel (Feb 23, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Rel,
> 
> Quick question...my game is showing up in "My Events" - but isn't listed on the Master Event List...minor glitch or grand conspiracy?
> 
> ~ OO




Did you go in and edit something about the event after I first approved it?  The system is set up such that if you change something then we have to re-approve it before it goes back into the list.  Doing that doesn't kick anybody out of the game but it takes it out of the main list until we re-approve it.  That's why you could still see it under your events list but not the main one.


----------



## Old One (Feb 23, 2005)

*Gah!*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Did you go in and edit something about the event after I first approved it?  The system is set up such that if you change something then we have to re-approve it before it goes back into the list.  Doing that doesn't kick anybody out of the game but it takes it out of the main list until we re-approve it.  That's why you could still see it under your events list but not the main one.




Yep...sure did...sorry 'bout that!  Guess it needs the magic reapproval wand wave !

~ OO


----------



## Henry (Feb 23, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> *grins* I've got a plot idea for an upcoming shadowrun Henry - so you may actually get that chance. This one's going to be local to Seattle even... no trips south of the Border this time, but there'll be some definate gunbunny opportunities. I need to compare the time of the game day v/s the time for my exams before I can be sure.




Awesome - I can either then authentically either sing the system's praises or pan it, because it's been run by one of the best. 



> For playing, on the other hand - Planescape *drool* - or Call of Cthulhu hasn't been mentioned yet...




Planescape is unfortunately one of my less favorite settings for aesthetic reasons, so I don't run it much... BRPCthulhu on the other hand... hmmm...

Too many games, not enough slots...


----------



## Rel (Feb 23, 2005)

YOU BASTARDS!  I've figured you out!


----------



## Clueless (Feb 23, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Awesome - I can either then authentically either sing the system's praises or pan it, because it's been run by one of the best.




EPP! If i'm one of the best - then good *gawd* I don't wanna see the worst! 

*really doesn't think she's *that* hot a gm*


----------



## Henry (Feb 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> YOU BASTARDS!  I've figured you out!




Like I would use counters.. sheesh...

_*hides the box full of counters behind the table*_


----------



## Rel (Feb 23, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Like I would use counters.. sheesh...
> 
> _*hides the box full of counters behind the table*_




Don't you understand, Henry?  You won't have the same sorts of problems because (dear God in Heaven I hope!) we're not trying to get a good look at your cleavage.


----------



## nakia (Feb 23, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Well, get your butt over to http://ncgameday.dhorizon.org/index.php and sign up for something.




I did!  So there!


----------



## Old One (Feb 23, 2005)

*Damn...*

Wow!  Those first 2 games filled up quick!

~ OO


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 23, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Although I will be using Grim Tales to build the PCs, I will be porting the magic system (and a few other goodies) over from BCCS.  If you haven't done so yet - out of idle curosity or any other good reason - get thee over to the Green Ronin BCCS webpage and pick up the BCCS Spell Reference .pdf Here.
> 
> It walks through the spell casting procedures and how augmentations work.  There will be 2-3 spell-casters in the IIB Team and if you are new to freeform casting...I highly recommend you familiarize yourself with it!
> 
> ...




If there're spots available for people you don't know, I'd love to try this out ^_^


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 23, 2005)

Looks like it's full already. Damn.


----------



## Shemeska (Feb 23, 2005)

I'll be running some form of planar game, DnD3e. Being that my storyhour's campaign just ended, I have actual time to plan out something proper. Fun will be had by all


----------



## Jon Potter (Feb 23, 2005)

*Ack!!*

I can't believe that I missed signing up for the Sky Galleons game! It was full about 12 hours after Rel announced the Game Day! What the -?

Well... put me down as a back up. If somebody backs out, I'll certainly fill in.

Same goes for Old One's game, for that matter.





Man, I gotta spend more time on the boards


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 23, 2005)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> I can't believe that I missed signing up for the Sky Galleons game! It was full about 12 hours after Rel announced the Game Day! What the -?
> 
> Well... put me down as a back up. If somebody backs out, I'll certainly fill in.
> 
> ...




So, Jon, what are we gonna play if they don't need alternates? You wanna run, or should I?


----------



## Jon Potter (Feb 23, 2005)

*And Double Aack!*



			
				adamantineangel said:
			
		

> So, Jon, what are we gonna play if they don't need alternates? You wanna run, or should I?




Actually, adamantineangel, as soon as I posted I took a look at my calendar and it's a good thing I wasn't able to sign up for anything; I'd just have to have cabcelled my reservation. Turns out I'll be out of state all that week, not returning till Sunday.

Now I can't believe I'm going to miss a Game Day.


----------



## Henry (Feb 23, 2005)

Darn - sorry we'll miss you, Jon.


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 23, 2005)

So, for the rest of us unlucky folk, I guess I'll try offering some things.

First, is anyone interested in a non-D&D/non d20 gaming system? Doesn't mean it can't be fantasy, but I have tons of game system I can try if people are up for it.

Second, if that's out, what kind of 3.5/d20 game would people like to play? I'd rather run something that people were asking for than offer something else and have no responses.

Third, I guess I don't have to run something (believe me, less pressure on me!). Someone else can step on up if they'd like.

RSVP


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 23, 2005)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> I'll be running some form of planar game, DnD3e. Being that my storyhour's campaign just ended, I have actual time to plan out something proper. Fun will be had by all




I was thinking of running a PS game.  Would you rather play?  Not sure we'd need two Planescape games...


That said, I was going to add an event to the site, but it won't let me.  Am I doing something wrong?  Or is it a permissions thing?

I've 3 games I could run, but I'd like to gauge the interest level to see which ones might be wanted:

Round robin d20 - basically everyone takes turns DM'ing around the table, and the game is created completely off-the-cuff.  It's brilliant fun, and some of my most favorite games were round-robin games.

Planescape d20 - "Where have all the monkeys gone?"  Just recently someone figured out that "hey, all the monkeys are missing!"  Someone, or something has been taking all the monkeys out of the Beastlands - an impressive feat to be sure.  Can the PCs figure out what's causing this and return the monkeys to their rightful place?

HARP (no plot thought up yet)

Of which would there be any interest?

Maybe I could bring up my PS2, and my dance pads, and we could have a Dance Dance Revolution dance off from 2-3!


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 23, 2005)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> die_kluge, what's the age(s) of the child(ren) in questi(on)... errr... question? I may have an idea or two for the pre-school set, but I'm less helpful when it comes to the older tikes.




As of the time of this game day, she'll be 1 week shy of being 2.


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 23, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I was thinking of running a PS game.  Would you rather play?  Not sure we'd need two Planescape games...
> 
> 
> That said, I was going to add an event to the site, but it won't let me.  Am I doing something wrong?  Or is it a permissions thing?
> ...




I've never played Planescape, but I'm not denying that I'll try ^_^

Harp - Of course!

Round Robin - what if it were a different ruleset that had rules within for taking over the direction of the story?

DDR - I've played more of that than Planescape. I think I'd prefer not, though


----------



## Rel (Feb 23, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I was going to add an event to the site, but it won't let me.  Am I doing something wrong?  Or is it a permissions thing?




Are you logged in when you go to submit a game?  If so then it should be letting you.  If that isn't the problem then shoot me an e-mail describing what you are doing when you try to submit.  asmoore (at) earthlink (dot) net

And Jon, I'm very sorry that you won't be able to make it to the Game Day this time.  It won't be quite the same without you in my game.  We'll catch you next time though.


----------



## Narfellus (Feb 23, 2005)

Ooh, Rel. I think I want to play in Sky Galleons. Heard you ran a good game. I ran CoC last year at Gameday, maybe i'll blow the dust off and run the same one again. It's (literally) a killer.


----------



## Henry (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm seeing some new faces offering to run RPG's, and this I like! I just may play twice, after all...

Clueless, if you can come, and do get an SR game planned, I'll sign up. Just prettyprettyplease run it in the afternoon slot, because Old One's running his in the morning. 

P.S. I can design Pre-gens too, if needed. I'm familiar with the rules, and own 3rd ed. Shadowrun, but I've never played.


----------



## Rel (Feb 23, 2005)

Narfellus said:
			
		

> Ooh, Rel. I think I want to play in Sky Galleons. Heard you ran a good game. I ran CoC last year at Gameday, maybe i'll blow the dust off and run the same one again. It's (literally) a killer.




At the moment that game is full.  Keep an eye out though because we frequently have people drop out due to being unable to attend or seeing a game that strikes their fancy better than the one they're currently signed up for.  I appreciate the compliment however.

One other thing that was mentioned a while back but never really got a lot of momentum was talk of doing a local "DM Dinner" sometime.  Just to keep a bit of the clutter out of this thread, anybody interested in getting together to swap rat-bastard DM techniques over some chow, post HERE.


----------



## Old One (Feb 23, 2005)

*FDP BattleBox and Tact-Tiles*

Anyone playing in my Grim Tales/BCCS game have a Fiery Dragon Press BattleBox and/or Tact-Tiles that they can commit to bring to the game?  Ermmm...not that we will need cards for combat maneuvers...or chases...or massive fireball templates...or be able to quickly move tiles to keep pace with fast moving action...nope...not at all...move along...nothing to see here !

~ Old One


----------



## Riggs (Feb 23, 2005)

*Doh! Schedule bites me on the bottom*



			
				Narfellus said:
			
		

> Ooh, Rel. I think I want to play in Sky Galleons. Heard you ran a good game. I ran CoC last year at Gameday, maybe i'll blow the dust off and run the same one again. It's (literally) a killer.




Well Narfy, go now, because I have to drop out of SG this time.  I cast my blessings upon whomever plays Tex. Aim for the biggest part of it and don't be shy with the trigger.


Jon, nm my earlier pm since it doesn't matter now.


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 23, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I've never played Planescape, but I'm not denying that I'll try ^_^
> 
> Harp - Of course!
> 
> ...




On the round robin, of course you can modify it however you want, but it still has to maintain some verisimilitude.  For example, the last game I ran, the first DM had us in a tavern where we were listening intently to this wonderful storyteller weave interesting stories, and this guy comes in, and starts talking crap to the storyteller, telling him that he can't run forever, and that the he's finishing things once and for all, yadda yadda.  This guy also has some "thugs" that accompany him. The storyteller vanishes, and the bad guy leaves, only to have the thugs do the dirty work.

So then I take over. The "thugs" start hitting the PCs really hard (I'm rolling d6s for fists) and one of the players is like "that's not right..." and then this illusion breaks down, revealing the thugs to be zombies.  Oh, the look on the previous GMs face was priceless!  Since he didn't intend for them to be zombies, but there wasn't anything stopping me from turning them into zombies!  So, you work with what you have, and things change as you go.  You can't just take over the reigns and say "suddenly you find yourself on a ship!" No, it doesn't work like that.

I use d20 rules for round robin just out of convenience.  It's not tied to that.  I could use HARP rules, but fewer people are familiar with those, and you have to be GM to play in the round robin game.


----------



## Belen (Feb 23, 2005)

Darn it...how can the games fill up so fast!  I feel your pain Jon.  

Rel:  How many tables for GMs?

Dave


----------



## Rel (Feb 23, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Darn it...how can the games fill up so fast!  I feel your pain Jon.
> 
> Rel:  How many tables for GMs?
> 
> Dave




Right now we've got it set up for 6 tables in the 3118 Room and there are another 3 in the Blue Room.  Some of those may get taken by wargaming but as far as I know we're sticking to the "first come, first served" philosophy.  So none of those Blue Room tables are off limits unless I'm told otherwise.  Even if we just use the 3118 Room we'll have space for 12 total games with 6 in the morning and 6 in the evening.  That's as many or more than were at the last Game Day.


----------



## Belen (Feb 23, 2005)

*d20 Past: Corsairs on the Sea of Broken Souls*

Ok all, I am going to run the following as d20 Past comes out next month.  Let me know if you have any other suggestions.

_Avast ye sorry excuses for sea dogs!  Join the crew of the Fool's Gold on a quest to the Isle of Shattered Dreams where some say the Black Jackal stored the plunder of decades dishonest raiding.

Beware the deadly and mysterious magic of the elder Ffolk, the cannons of Her Majesty's Navy, and the black hearts of yer greedy breathren and mebbe some of ye will return rich and soaked in gold._


----------



## Belen (Feb 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Right now we've got it set up for 6 tables in the 3118 Room and there are another 3 in the Blue Room.  Some of those may get taken by wargaming but as far as I know we're sticking to the "first come, first served" philosophy.  So none of those Blue Room tables are off limits unless I'm told otherwise.  Even if we just use the 3118 Room we'll have space for 12 total games with 6 in the morning and 6 in the evening.  That's as many or more than were at the last Game Day.




Cool.  I just posted a game for a morning slot 9-2.


----------



## Rel (Feb 23, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> _Avast ye sorry excuses for sea dogs!  Join the crew of the Fool's Gold on a quest to the Isle of Shattered Dreams where some say the Black Jackal stored the plunder of decades dishonest raiding.
> 
> Beware the deadly and mysterious magic of the elder Ffolk, the cannons of Her Majesty's Navy, and the black hearts of yer greedy breathren and mebbe some of ye will return rich and soaked in gold._




I think you forgot to add in a _yarr!_ somewhere.  Sounds like a fun game!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 23, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Anyone playing in my Grim Tales/BCCS game have a Fiery Dragon Press BattleBox and/or Tact-Tiles that they can commit to bring to the game?




I've got the BattleBox. Just remind me as we get closer to GameDay. 

Rich


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 23, 2005)

die_kluge-
Looks like I'm going, but we won't be coming through Richmond. We're going down 29south from C'ville to get to Chapel Hill before headed to Raleigh, and I might be staying with friends there. Hope this doesn't mess up your plans. I'll let you know if anything changes. 

Rich


----------



## Jeph (Feb 23, 2005)

This time I can definitely make it. Yay!

...assuming, that is, that school doesn't interfere. (grumble, bloody education, grumble)

But yeah, this time I can _almost_ definitely make it. Anyone up for a Dogma-style Angels Versus Demons game using the new WoD/Storytelling system?


----------



## Clueless (Feb 23, 2005)

Re Henry: Awww - I've already been begged to play in the morning for another player (Toras...)

Hm. We may end up doing a great shuffle at this rate to try and coordinate the webs of who wants to play what when and where.


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 23, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> On the round robin, of course you can modify it however you want, but it still has to maintain some verisimilitude.  For example, the last game I ran, the first DM had us in a tavern where we were listening intently to this wonderful storyteller weave interesting stories, and this guy comes in, and starts talking crap to the storyteller, telling him that he can't run forever, and that the he's finishing things once and for all, yadda yadda.  This guy also has some "thugs" that accompany him. The storyteller vanishes, and the bad guy leaves, only to have the thugs do the dirty work.
> 
> So then I take over. The "thugs" start hitting the PCs really hard (I'm rolling d6s for fists) and one of the players is like "that's not right..." and then this illusion breaks down, revealing the thugs to be zombies.  Oh, the look on the previous GMs face was priceless!  Since he didn't intend for them to be zombies, but there wasn't anything stopping me from turning them into zombies!  So, you work with what you have, and things change as you go.  You can't just take over the reigns and say "suddenly you find yourself on a ship!" No, it doesn't work like that.
> 
> I use d20 rules for round robin just out of convenience.  It's not tied to that.  I could use HARP rules, but fewer people are familiar with those, and you have to be GM to play in the round robin game.




It does sound wonderful. The concept really loans itself to a system that doesn't require much to 'stat out' NPCs. If you'd like, I'd love to try it in FATE. Give it a look, I'm not married to it though


----------



## kylekatern (Feb 23, 2005)

*hmmmmmm*

Hey balen, what type of game will you be running this game day?

So many possibibilities mentioned and yet not enough posted as games with slots to pick as of yet.......


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 23, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> die_kluge-
> Looks like I'm going, but we won't be coming through Richmond. We're going down 29south from C'ville to get to Chapel Hill before headed to Raleigh, and I might be staying with friends there. Hope this doesn't mess up your plans. I'll let you know if anything changes.
> 
> Rich




Don't let me thwart your plans!  I may come down with my family, so it all works out.


----------



## Narfellus (Feb 24, 2005)

Dang it! Game slot filled up. Oh well, maybe i'll just lurk around and KO someone when they're not not looking.


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm trying to get some games added.  I'm waiting to get GM status.  Unless that's something I can do on my own.  I sent the request off that that ncgameday email address.  Anyone read that?


----------



## Henry (Feb 24, 2005)

Rel and Morgenes are admins for the site, so they are the only ones that can approve GM status. The good news is, once approved, you never have to be approved again  to post new games under your account. However, they ALWAYS have to assign tables to new games, even if the events are listed in the overall event list. Doesn't stop people from signing up, it just means you don't have an official table assigned.

AND, as Old One just found out, if you change something about your event listing after they've assigned it a table, it has to be re-assigned to a table.  So once you post a new game, make sure you have everything correct on it and then ask them to assign it to a table.


----------



## Rel (Feb 24, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get some games added.  I'm waiting to get GM status.  Unless that's something I can do on my own.  I sent the request off that that ncgameday email address.  Anyone read that?




I sent you an e-mail just a few minutes ago indicating that I manually set your status to "GM" so that you should be able to submit games now.  Let me know if you have any further problems.

Unless I'm really busy I try to check the site a couple times a day and approve and assign tables to every event that is submitted.  Given the intense interest right now and the fact that I've got a bit of free time then I'm checking much more often than that.


----------



## Rel (Feb 24, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Rel and Morgenes are admins for the site, so they are the only ones that can approve GM status. The good news is, once approved, you never have to be approved again  to post new games under your account. However, they ALWAYS have to assign tables to new games, even if the events are listed in the overall event list. Doesn't stop people from signing up, it just means you don't have an official table assigned.
> 
> AND, as Old One just found out, if you change something about your event listing after they've assigned it a table, it has to be re-assigned to a table.  So once you post a new game, make sure you have everything correct on it and then ask them to assign it to a table.




Your first paragraph is correct, Henry.  The second isn't quite.  If changes are made to the event it still keeps its assigned table (frex, I didn't have to re-assign a table to Old One's game).  It just drops out of the event listing and nobody can sign up for it until we re-approve it.  So you don't need to fear losing your table if you make changes to your event but it might be "off the market" for a while until we re-approve it.


----------



## Morgenes (Feb 24, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> AND, as Old One just found out, if you change something about your event listing after they've assigned it a table, it has to be re-assigned to a table.  So once you post a new game, make sure you have everything correct on it and then ask them to assign it to a table.




Just to clarify, editing an event doesn't cause you to loose your table.  It puts the event back in 'Pending' status, so it won't show on the event list or schedule.  The event technically is still assigned to the table it had, it just doesn't show because it's 'Pending'.  This also won't cancel pre-registrations or anything like that (as you all know).  Then either Rel or I have to verify the changes (make sure you didn't put in a bunch of profantity or links to nude pictures or anything) and then set it to 'Approved'.

This concludes today's informative lesson on what goes into administrating the website.   

Neal


----------



## Rel (Feb 24, 2005)

Morgenes said:
			
		

> Then either Rel or I have to verify the changes (make sure you didn't put in a bunch of profantity or links to nude pictures or anything)




Fortunately I'm the only person who has a tendency to add a bunch of profanity and links to nude pictures.  Unfortunately I'm also an Admin!     In case you ever wonder if that old adage about power corrupting is true, I'm living proof!


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 24, 2005)

Morgenes said:
			
		

> (make sure you didn't put in a bunch of profantity or links to nude pictures or anything) and then set it to 'Approved'.




Hmm, Neal does have interesting ideas for increasing hits to the webpage, and thus possibly more players at the Gamedays. But he also seems to want to censor it ...


----------



## Morgenes (Feb 24, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get some games added.  I'm waiting to get GM status.  Unless that's something I can do on my own.  I sent the request off that that ncgameday email address.  Anyone read that?




I get all the emails sent to ncgameday@dhorizon.org, so yes, your email was read this morning.  I went to check and Rel had already beat me to the punch.

Mailing the account is a perfectly good way to do this, but there is another way that might shorten your wait time.  If you log into the NCGD website and click the 'Update' link from your account profile page (Click on the account tab if you're elsewhere in the site).

On the update page you can check the box next to 'I want to be a GM and run events at NC Game Day 7'.  That'll open up a text field for you to enter what you want to run.  Fill that in and save it.

This still requires intervention on mine or Rel's part (to approve the GM status), but it should happen the next time we log in (as we are told that we have pending things to approve).


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 24, 2005)

I've added the d20 round robin game to the afternoon slot.  I assume the mods have to approve it before it shows up in the registration.

I'm debating on what I want to run in the morning slot, but I'm leaning on HARP.  The other choice would be the d20 Planescape game.  Any preferences?


----------



## Belen (Feb 24, 2005)

kylekatern said:
			
		

> Hey balen, what type of game will you be running this game day?
> 
> So many possibibilities mentioned and yet not enough posted as games with slots to pick as of yet.......




It will be using the d20 Past rules.  Basically, you'll all be priates this time around.


----------



## Belen (Feb 24, 2005)

Now I am awaiting someone else to post another afternoon game.


----------



## Rel (Feb 24, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Now I am awaiting someone else to post another afternoon game.




Well with only 57 days to go until Game Day hopefully somebody will squeeze one in there!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 24, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> It will be using the d20 Past rules.  Basically, you'll all be priates this time around.





BU, have you looked at Skull & Bones? If you are doing any sort of pirate game, even if you plan on using the d20 Past rules, you REALLY should take a look at it. http://www.greenronin.com/catalog/grr1018

Also, your wife (sorry, I forgot her name) might be interested in Legends of Excalibur from RPG Objects. I meant to email the name of the book to her after we talked about Arthurian games at the last game day, but forgot to do so.  http://www.rpgobjects.com/index.php?page=ex


----------



## Quasqueton (Feb 24, 2005)

I am going to this Game Day. I am also going to try to dig up the pictures from the first GD. I'll burn them to CD and bring them in (or mail them to Rel).

I've signed up for the pirate game.

Something that would be *way* cool... Someone run a full-day game using World's Largest Dungeon. It could be a recurring event each GD. 6 adventurers try to get as far as they can in the first section during this game day, then they are pulled out. Next GD, the DM starts the next section of the dungeon with either new PCs (of the appropriate level), or the previous PCs (leveled up appropriately), or a mix depending on who signs up. 

Joining the event could cost $5-10 to cover the price of the DM(s) purchasing the book. I'd pay and play.

Quasqueton


----------



## Rel (Feb 24, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> I am going to this Game Day. I am also going to try to dig up the pictures from the first GD. I'll burn them to CD and bring them in (or mail them to Rel).




I'm glad you can make it this time, Quasqueton.  Don't send the pictures to me though.  If you dig them up then you can send them to Neal at the e-mail address at the game day site.  He can add them to the gallery there.  Or if you want to just bring them on CD to the Game Day then you can hand them to him there.

Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 25, 2005)

*rescinded bad idea*


----------



## Quasqueton (Feb 25, 2005)

> ...



Comment deleted.

Quasqueton


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 25, 2005)

Indeed, consider the entire concept rescinded.


----------



## Quasqueton (Feb 25, 2005)

> Don't send the pictures to me though. If you dig them up then you can send them to Neal at the e-mail address at the game day site. He can add them to the gallery there. Or if you want to just bring them on CD to the Game Day then you can hand them to him there.



Found 35 pics (not all post worthy, and I think there are more). Too much for email. I've burned them to CD, and I can just bring them to the game day. Or, since we all live in the area, I can hand them over sooner.

Quasqueton


----------



## Rel (Feb 25, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> Found 35 pics (not all post worthy, and I think there are more). Too much for email. I've burned them to CD, and I can just bring them to the game day. Or, since we all live in the area, I can hand them over sooner.
> 
> Quasqueton




I don't know if you saw the link above or not but we're thinking about having a "DM Dinner" on March 11 if you'd like to come to that and bring the pics.  I can get them to Neal after that.


----------



## Quasqueton (Feb 25, 2005)

> I don't know if you saw the link above or not but we're thinking about having a "DM Dinner" on March 11 if you'd like to come to that and bring the pics. I can get them to Neal after that.



I've looked up through this thread thrice [alliteration!] and I don't see a link about a DM Dinner. Friday nights are my game nights, but depending on time, place, and my game (hit or miss lately), I might can make it by.

Quasqueton


----------



## Rel (Feb 25, 2005)

It was a rather small link.  Let me use the same technique that I did in the last Game Day thread to try and help draw attention to the issue:

Naked Women?


----------



## Quasqueton (Feb 25, 2005)

I'll check that link out tonight, in the dark, after the family has gone to bed. 





I'll keep an eye on the thread. Thanks.

Quasqueton


----------



## Gerzel (Feb 25, 2005)

ooh so soon, well not so soon but it seems er..

What to run what to run...


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 26, 2005)

Just added a HARP game to the morning session.  This will be the same game I run at the MD/VA/DC game day, for those attending both game days.

I see no one has signed up for the round robin game. I know it may sound goofy, but let me assure those who might be skeptical - it may be the most exciting game of D&D you've ever play.


----------



## Old One (Feb 28, 2005)

*BOOT*

A late night, before the big snow storm (Eastern US) bump...

~ OO


----------



## Clueless (Feb 28, 2005)

oooohhhh Snooooowwwww I'm ssooooooooo scared!


----------



## Old One (Feb 28, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> oooohhhh Snooooowwwww I'm ssooooooooo scared!




Me too...is there still a grocery store open?  I need milk and bread !

Unfortunately, I am supposed to fly out to Seattle tomorrow afternoon for a 4-day business trip...right in the worst part of the storm *sigh*.

~ OO


----------



## Shemeska (Feb 28, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I was thinking of running a PS game.  Would you rather play?  Not sure we'd need two Planescape games...




Possibly, though I've got a serious want to actually run a game this gameday, after having not run for the past several. Tentatively I've got an idea revolving around retrieving a mcguffin from an evacuating Tanar'ri forward position on Oinos before an incoming Baatezu army reclaims the territory. That's the setup anyways, and of course things are rarely as settled on the ground as they are in theory in the briefing room. More details as I have time to write it up more fully.

(My ps3e tends to be a bit darker than quirky as far as PS goes. And the 'loths are only a backdrop on this one, I promise. *chuckle*)


----------



## Belen (Feb 28, 2005)

It's...um....Monday.


----------



## Rel (Feb 28, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> It's...um....Monday.




By my calculations you are correct!


----------



## Belen (Feb 28, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> By my calculations you are correct!




The first Monday after a vacation sucks rocks.  Yet, I have been on ENWorld all day.....that seems to alliviate the pain.


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 28, 2005)

I find that I spend an inordinate amount of time on ENWorld on Mondays. And I was even here quite a bit over the weekend to boot.  I really don't get anything accomplished when I do that.  I'm bad.

That said, be sure to sign up for one of my games if you haven't yet!  I saw that at least one person (adamantineangel) was brave enough to sign up for my round-robin game!


----------



## Tav_Behemoth (Feb 28, 2005)

*Looking for a DM!*

If you're thinking about running an event but don't want to go to the trouble of writing one up, making six premade characters, drawing a dozen full-color illustration handouts for your players, and making unique tactical battlemaps of every location -- I'm looking for someone to run Behemoth3's first monster module!

Over at the Chicago GameDay, TracerBullet42 bravely stepped up to run it this weekend as his first-ever DM experience. Here's his report: 



> Everyone seemed to have a really good time, and I know that I certainly did.  I had a blast with the Captain Well character...   Everything went really well, and your set up was really easy to run due to all the help you guys give, such as the illustrations and scaled maps.  It really makes it easy.  I will highly recommend this module for first time DMs.  The low-level play is easy to manage, but the new creatures keep things interesting for experienced players.




If you're interested, drop me a PM - and I'll post a description of the adventure in a bit, when the thread needs bumping!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Feb 28, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> *BOOT*
> 
> A late night, before the big snow storm (Eastern US) bump...
> 
> ~ OO




What snow??? All I got was miserable, cold, cold, COLD (did I say "COLD"?) rain here! UGH!! I hate cold rain. Snow doesn't bother me although I have to drive to work no matter what. Even when we had that 15" of snow here last year.... I still had to get out in it. GRR.   

I might be able to make it to Game Day. Theoretically, the only game that I have to worry abt with my group is on Friday night...... ::crosses fingers::


----------



## Tav_Behemoth (Mar 1, 2005)

Okay, here's that bump I was promising:

A Swamp-full of Stirges (D&D/d20)

The Explorer's Guild usually commissions reports on unknown monsters, not famous ones. So why have they posted a reward for new investigations of the stirge, a common nuisance that's been thoroughly described in bestiaries for over a quarter century? What happened to the previous group of heroes who ventured into the Rushmoor Swamp hoping to return with the truth behind the ominous rumors? And will you emerge from the stirge's nest with your life?

This adventure for six 3rd level characters introduces the Masters and Minions ecosystem in four action-packed hours. Table prizes will be provided for all players, with a special award going to one Most Valuable Player (chosen by popular acclaim).


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 1, 2005)

Tav_Behemoth said:
			
		

> If you're thinking about running an event but don't want to go to the trouble of writing one up, making six premade characters, drawing a dozen full-color illustration handouts for your players, and making unique tactical battlemaps of every location -- I'm looking for someone to run Behemoth3's first monster module!




Tav- You might want to see if you can get someone to run the module at the MD-DC-VA Gameday http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=120056
I might be able to run it there, but I don't know for sure if I will be attending that gameday.


----------



## Narfellus (Mar 2, 2005)

*QUESTION for OLD ONE*

Oh Mighty Old Evil One...

I was looking over the Black Company magic .pdf you posted. Can you explain how it works a little more (not that i can play in that advenuture   ) I have it ordered but it hasn't arrived yet. Is it easier on the PC's than the Spell Burn in Grim? Is the magic anything like the skill system in HARP?


----------



## Belen (Mar 2, 2005)

So is anyone else going to run an afternoon game?


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 2, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> So is anyone else going to run an afternoon game?




You *could* sign up for my round-robin game.


----------



## Belen (Mar 2, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> You *could* sign up for my round-robin game.




I am not entirely sure that I would be up to that one.  While I think it will be a ton of fun, I am a bit wary of jumping in.


----------



## Old One (Mar 2, 2005)

Narfellus said:
			
		

> Oh Mighty Old Evil One...
> 
> I was looking over the Black Company magic .pdf you posted. Can you explain how it works a little more (not that i can play in that advenuture   ) I have it ordered but it hasn't arrived yet. Is it easier on the PC's than the Spell Burn in Grim? Is the magic anything like the skill system in HARP?




Narfellus,

I only have a couple of moments, but this thread might help answer some questions...

GT/BCCS Magic Discussion

If you have more Qs, let me know.

~ OO


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 2, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I am not entirely sure that I would be up to that one.  While I think it will be a ton of fun, I am a bit wary of jumping in.




What are you wary of?  Just sit counter-clockwise from me, and I can't screw you over in the rotation!


----------



## Tiberious (Mar 4, 2005)

*Old One has me on the Gameday flight as well*

Looking foward to seeing Rel and Henry and the gang for another enjoyable session. I belive we will be arriving Friday night for dinner and should arrive well rested for action and mayhem. I have yet to clear my attendance with the spousal unit. I am sure I will I just havent had time to think up sufficent bribery. Given time I will.  

I enjoyed the last gameday I made it to. May there be no ground zero fireballs from our mage at this one.

Famous Old One Quote " So your casting Fireballs at the Firewitches..... what is missing  in this picture..."


----------



## Rel (Mar 4, 2005)

Tiberious said:
			
		

> Looking foward to seeing Rel and Henry and the gang for another enjoyable session. I belive we will be arriving Friday night for dinner and should arrive well rested for action and mayhem.




Looking forward to it!  Let me know if you guys need directions or anything.


----------



## Belen (Mar 6, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Rel (Mar 8, 2005)

Ladies and Gentlemen, if anyone else is planning on trying to attend our "DM Dinner" this coming Friday night then please indicate your desire to do so in THIS THREAD at the NC Game Day site.  I'm hoping that it won't require that I mention *NAKED WOMEN* to prod further interest in this topic because you know that I usually abhor such base and prurient tactics unless it is absolutely convenient.


----------



## Henry (Mar 8, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I am not entirely sure that I would be up to that one. While I think it will be a ton of fun, I am a bit wary of jumping in.




Belen, I'll make a deal with ya - I'll jump in if you will! I had been holding out and seeing if anyone else was planning an afternoon game, but a round-robin with some very good GM's sounds like fun, and both you and die Kluge apply to that. 



			
				TIberious said:
			
		

> Looking foward to seeing Rel and Henry and the gang for another enjoyable session.




Refreshing my memory a bit - when I took over for Corlon in that game, were you the gent who sat to my left and played the archer? Regardless, it'll be good to see you again!



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Ladies and Gentlemen, if anyone else is planning on trying to attend our "DM Dinner" this coming Friday night then please indicate your desire to do so in THIS THREAD at the NC Game Day site.




I am interested in your product, and will subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Rel (Mar 8, 2005)

Maybe I'm just hungry but I thought we'd talk about food for a few minutes:

Unless there is outcry to change the "post dinner" then I think we've had outstanding luck with RockOla and see no reason to go anyplace else after a long, hard day of gaming.  They've been accomodating, the food is fatty and good, they have beer.  I'm happy with the place.

As to the "pre dinner" on Friday night, I had a thought of doing something a little different.  My wife and child will be out of town for the weekend this Game Day falls on and I was thinking of possibly offering to host a cookout style pre-dinner this time around.  The weather will hopefully be pretty good by late April and I've got a big deck and a grill.  We could eat chips and hot dogs (or whatever) all evening and hang out chatting about gaming on comfortable (if a bit stained by my messy child and dogs) couches instead of sitting around the table at Errico's.

Would this idea appeal to anybody moreso than our usual routine?  In case it impacts your decision, I live down south of Cary, about fifteen minutes from Errico's.  Assuming light traffic, I'm about 25 minutes from the NC State campus area.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Would this idea appeal to anybody moreso than our usual routine?  In case it impacts your decision, I live down south of Cary, about fifteen minutes from Errico's.  Assuming light traffic, I'm about 25 minutes from the NC State campus area.




I'm ok with whatever. My wife and daughter might be coming down with me this time, assuming I can find something for them to occupy their time in the city during the day (I'm sure that won't be difficult, it's a pretty big area).  We could make a potluck out of it.  I could bring some of my queso dip. It's awesome stuff.


----------



## Belen (Mar 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Would this idea appeal to anybody moreso than our usual routine?  In case it impacts your decision, I live down south of Cary, about fifteen minutes from Errico's.  Assuming light traffic, I'm about 25 minutes from the NC State campus area.




Seems like a cool idea to me, although I definitely agree that we could make a potluck out of it.  I can bring over a few dishes.

Dave


----------



## Belen (Mar 8, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Belen, I'll make a deal with ya - I'll jump in if you will! I had been holding out and seeing if anyone else was planning an afternoon game, but a round-robin with some very good GM's sounds like fun, and both you and die Kluge apply to that.




Let me talk with Christy and see what she'd like to do before I jump in.  I am torn between this and running a second game.


----------



## Rel (Mar 8, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I'm ok with whatever. My wife and daughter might be coming down with me this time, assuming I can find something for them to occupy their time in the city during the day (I'm sure that won't be difficult, it's a pretty big area).  We could make a potluck out of it.  I could bring some of my queso dip. It's awesome stuff.




I'm fine if folks want to bring stuff.  I was thinking that I'd get the basics (chips, soda, buns, burgers, dogs, maybe some chicken wings) so we wouldn't be waiting on Henry to roll into town with the grillables while everybody stood there hungry.  I'd collect some nominal fee ($5 at most) to cover these costs and if folks wanted to bring some other side dishes or deserts then they could feel free.

As for occupying your wife and child while you game, there is a lot to do around here.  For little kids like your daughter, maybe The NC Natural History Museum (lots of dino skeletons and stuff like that) or possibly Exploris.  There are also a ton of parks and such in the area that I can direct you to if you like.  Pullen Park in particular might be good.  It is over near NC State and has a couple playgrounds as well as a little train to ride, a boat ride and paddleboats you can rent.  Our 3 year old loves that place.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd be up for the whole barbecue thing.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 8, 2005)

Potluck cookout sounds good to me.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> As for occupying your wife and child while you game, there is a lot to do around here.  For little kids like your daughter, maybe The NC Natural History Museum (lots of dino skeletons and stuff like that) or possibly Exploris.  There are also a ton of parks and such in the area that I can direct you to if you like.  Pullen Park in particular might be good.  It is over near NC State and has a couple playgrounds as well as a little train to ride, a boat ride and paddleboats you can rent.  Our 3 year old loves that place.




Thanks for those.  I'll check those out.


----------



## Old One (Mar 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm just hungry but I thought we'd talk about food for a few minutes:
> 
> As to the "pre dinner" on Friday night, I had a thought of doing something a little different.  My wife and child will be out of town for the weekend this Game Day falls on and I was thinking of possibly offering to host a cookout style pre-dinner this time around.  The weather will hopefully be pretty good by late April and I've got a big deck and a grill.  We could eat chips and hot dogs (or whatever) all evening and hang out chatting about gaming on comfortable (if a bit stained by my messy child and dogs) couches instead of sitting around the table at Errico's.
> 
> Would this idea appeal to anybody moreso than our usual routine?  In case it impacts your decision, I live down south of Cary, about fifteen minutes from Errico's.  Assuming light traffic, I'm about 25 minutes from the NC State campus area.




Will there be frosty Guinness Pub Draft  ?

~  OO


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 8, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Belen, I'll make a deal with ya - I'll jump in if you will! I had been holding out and seeing if anyone else was planning an afternoon game, but a round-robin with some very good GM's sounds like fun, and both you and die Kluge apply to that.




It's a blast, really.  You guys should sign up.  I've had fun every time I've done it.  And it's different every time.  I've even got basic rules written up.


----------



## Rel (Mar 8, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Will there be frosty Guinness Pub Draft  ?
> 
> ~  OO




I assumed your back seat would be full of it!

I'll admit that I'm just not man enough to drink that stuff.  I like my beer more like "making love in a canoe".


----------



## Henry (Mar 8, 2005)

> I like my beer more like "making love in a canoe".




There's a BEER for that??!!? I knew my wife and I were doing something wrong...


----------



## Old One (Mar 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I assumed your back seat would be full of it!
> 
> I'll admit that I'm just not man enough to drink that stuff.  I like my beer more like "making love in a canoe".




Hmmm...maybe a port-o-keg is in order !

~ Old One


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I assumed your back seat would be full of it!
> 
> I'll admit that I'm just not man enough to drink that stuff.  I like my beer more like "making love in a canoe".




*laffs* Man, that's funny as hell!! I don't want to know if you figured that out from experience or what.......   

I'm not sure what my schedule will be that weekend.... if it's totally open, then I'm all for it. Although I'd hate the hour drive back and then back again the next day......


----------



## Old One (Mar 8, 2005)

*Demon Scorpion Game...*

For those playing in my *Black Eyes of the Demon Scorpion* game (Rel, Cthulhu's Librarian, Henry, Riggs and Nakia), I just wanted to get a sense of who has what books.  Ideally, if you can beg, borrow or steal GT and/or BCCS, that would be lovely...but we will work around as needed.  Many of the GT feats are in the d20 Modern SRD.

We will probably have 2 primary casters and it would be very helpful for those folks to get a good look at the BCCS magic system and pre-make some spell effects based on the spells I saddle them...er, provide them with !

So, please respond at your earliest convenience:

1) Do you have or can you borrow a copy of Grim Tales (I know Henry just got his)?

2) Do you have or can you borrow a copy of BCCS?

3) Do you have a real strong preference on the "type" of PC you play (strong, fast, tough, smart, dedicated, charismatic)?

Thanks!

~ OO

PS - For those that played in my "A Tight Spot" siege extravaganza, I will be recycling several of those PCs - updated and altered for the GT/BCCS hybrid.


----------



## Rel (Mar 8, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> For those playing in my *Black Eyes of the Demon Scorpion* game (Rel, Cthulhu's Librarian, Henry, Riggs and Nakia), I just wanted to get a sense of who has what books.  Ideally, if you can beg, borrow or steal GT and/or BCCS, that would be lovely...but we will work around as needed.  Many of the GT feats are in the d20 Modern SRD.
> 
> We will probably have 2 primary casters and it would be very helpful for those folks to get a good look at the BCCS magic system and pre-make some spell effects based on the spells I saddle them...er, provide them with !
> 
> ...




1) Very doubtful.
2) Very doubtful.
3) Given your PS, I'd love the chance to play Brandis Tollhart again, what with his "mighty sword of justice" (He'll fling it at ya!  That's how confident he is!).


----------



## Rel (Mar 8, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> There's a BEER for that??!!? I knew my wife and I were doing something wrong...




For those of you not in the know, this is a Monty Python reference:

"American Beer is like making love in a canoe."

"Oh?"

"It's F-ing close to water!"


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> For those of you not in the know, this is a Monty Python reference:
> 
> "American Beer is like making love in a canoe."
> 
> ...




I've heard that one before! But then our whole concom (except for me) are monty python fans. I know our "Illustrious Con Manager" uses that on a frequent basis......


----------



## Henry (Mar 9, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> 1) Do you have or can you borrow a copy of Grim Tales (I know Henry just got his)?
> 
> 2) Do you have or can you borrow a copy of BCCS?
> 
> 3) Do you have a real strong preference on the "type" of PC you play (strong, fast, tough, smart, dedicated, charismatic)?




I have GT, as you know, and do NOT have Black Company. I will be happy to play a spellcaster if no others are willing (system looks simple enough online), and will be just as happy to play a non-caster if any others are familiar with Black Company RPG. 

I have no strong preference, though dedicated is not my thing (not particularly headstrong or wise IRL, and so roleplay also tends to fall a little flat. ) If playing a non-spellcaster, fast & strong or fast & tough would fit the bill for me.

Is this clearly obfuscatory enough?


----------



## Old One (Mar 9, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> I have GT, as you know, and do NOT have Black Company. I will be happy to play a spellcaster if no others are willing (system looks simple enough online), and will be just as happy to play a non-caster if any others are familiar with Black Company RPG.
> 
> I have no strong preference, though dedicated is not my thing (not particularly headstrong or wise IRL, and so roleplay also tends to fall a little flat. ) If playing a non-spellcaster, fast & strong or fast & tough would fit the bill for me.
> 
> Is this clearly obfuscatory enough?




Henry,

If you want a preview of the big offensive caster for the IIB Team, check out this thread:

Magic Discussion

Thanks for your other comments...the system is not hard, but does have a lot of variables.  If you think you are up for it and feeling creative, I will pencil you in for S. Antonius Bellicus !

~ OO


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 9, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Thanks for those.  I'll check those out.




No, I guess my wife isn't planning on coming down with me after all.  I'm still planning on being there, though.


----------



## Henry (Mar 9, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> If you think you are up for it and feeling creative, I will pencil you in for S. Antonius Bellicus !




"Fightin' Tony", eh?  I looked him over - sounds good! Nothing like learning a system better than using it.


----------



## Belen (Mar 9, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> 1) Very doubtful.
> 2) Very doubtful.
> 3) Given your PS, I'd love the chance to play Brandis Tollhart again, what with his "mighty sword of justice" (He'll fling it at ya!  That's how confident he is!).




I have a copy of Grim Tales that you can borrow if you need it.


----------



## Rel (Mar 9, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I have a copy of Grim Tales that you can borrow if you need it.




That would be great.  Is it something that I'll likely need to read through for a couple days or just reference at the Game Day?


----------



## Henry (Mar 9, 2005)

Grim Tales is heavily based on two games in particular - Spycraft, and d20 Modern. Think of it more as a heavily house-ruled d20 Modern than anything. IOW, the core mechanics are the same (strong/smart/fast etc. classes, action points, feats & talents), but the specifics on certain things might be a bit different. examples: You get about as many action dice as modern, but the die size goes up by level, and (optional rule) explodes; all classes are carried to 20 levels; the advanced classes are eliminated and their abilities folded into feats and talents; various D&D class abilities are folded into feats and talents; that kind of thing. There are no rules that I see that would require puzzlign through except for spellcasting, and if you don't play a spellcaster that's moot. Even so, it's still moot, because OO's using a modified system anyway.

Just like in Modern, it comes down to "get familiar with your feats and talents."


----------



## Belen (Mar 9, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> That would be great.  Is it something that I'll likely need to read through for a couple days or just reference at the Game Day?




I would look over the classes, but it is farily easy to just reference the material.  As Henry said, it is really close to d20 Modern.  I will bring it to dinner on Friday if you like?  GT is not bad and I may use it one day if I ever run a Modern campaign, but I have not cracked it open since I bought it.


----------



## Rel (Mar 9, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I will bring it to dinner on Friday if you like?




That would be excellent.  I suspect that I'll be able to just briefly glance over my character's feats at Game Day and go from there but it would be nice to have a sense of how the system works in advance.


----------



## nakia (Mar 9, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> 1) Do you have or can you borrow a copy of Grim Tales (I know Henry just got his)?
> 
> 2) Do you have or can you borrow a copy of BCCS?
> 
> ...




Old One:
1. Yes.  I am borrowing Cthulhu's Librarian's copy now and hope to have my own soon, so I will be at least passingly familiar with the rules.

2.  Nope

3.  While I am familiar with the GT magic system, I'm not sure how up I'll be on the BCCS magic system, so I'll stay away from the spellcasters.  Really, I'm up for whatever.  Maybe the dedicated hero.

And Rel, I'd be down with the cookout.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 9, 2005)

Definately up for the cookout - we should probably get a rundown if anyone's got any serious allergies or food restrictions. I know we'll need to have diabetic friendly dishes as well.


----------



## Belen (Mar 9, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> That would be excellent.  I suspect that I'll be able to just briefly glance over my character's feats at Game Day and go from there but it would be nice to have a sense of how the system works in advance.




Cool.

Also, I got two more people for the dinner on Friday.  Vivian and Steve are both members of my old college gaming group and Viv is one of the owners of All Fun and Games.  They're both looking to share some RBDM ideas.

Dave


----------



## Belen (Mar 9, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Definately up for the cookout - we should probably get a rundown if anyone's got any serious allergies or food restrictions. I know we'll need to have diabetic friendly dishes as well.




lol....yeah....I can guarantee that we'll need some of the diabetic friendly dishes.  Therefore, I will not bring my famous double peanut butter cookies,    

I can help with the cooking too.  There is a secret family recipe for burgers.  Just ask my wife, she loves them!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 9, 2005)

Sounds like a huge crowd is going to show up for the cookout.......   

Belen: knowing your luck, you'd probably have more problems with someone being allergic to peanuts than being diabetic.....   

Maybe we'd better find out if there's any vegetarians planning to show up as well....

Fortunately, I don't fall in any of the above groups..... but gotta look out for those who are.


----------



## Rel (Mar 9, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Definately up for the cookout - we should probably get a rundown if anyone's got any serious allergies or food restrictions. I know we'll need to have diabetic friendly dishes as well.




Being as how I, the host, am diabetic (just got back from the endocrinologist about 15 minutes ago), I suspect that there will be sugar free beverages aplenty.  If we want to have sugar free snacks of various sorts then I can make sure they're on my shopping list.


----------



## Belen (Mar 9, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like a huge crowd is going to show up for the cookout.......
> 
> Belen: knowing your luck, you'd probably have more problems with someone being allergic to peanuts than being diabetic.....
> 
> ...




lol...I can be certain that at least two diabetics will be there.    

I have bad luck?!


----------



## Belen (Mar 9, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Being as how I, the host, am diabetic (just got back from the endocrinologist about 15 minutes ago), I suspect that there will be sugar free beverages aplenty.  If we want to have sugar free snacks of various sorts then I can make sure they're on my shopping list.




Woohoo...I will bring the Diet Caffeine Free Coke.


----------



## Rel (Mar 9, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Woohoo...I will bring the Diet Caffeine Free Coke.




  This made me laugh, Dave.  Folks, it truly takes a diabetic to bust out a "Woohoo" in anticipation of Diet Caffeine Free Coke.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 9, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> This made me laugh, Dave.  Folks, it truly takes a diabetic to bust out a "Woohoo" in anticipation of Diet Caffeine Free Coke.




Yes it does.....  

Whereas, I'd just go "ICK!" But then it's more due to a diet drink tasting "flatter" than the regular soda. My grandmother was borderline diabetic. But at her age, like we were going to be able to stop her......


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 9, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> 1) Do you have or can you borrow a copy of Grim Tales (I know Henry just got his)?
> 
> 2) Do you have or can you borrow a copy of BCCS?
> 
> 3) Do you have a real strong preference on the "type" of PC you play (strong, fast, tough, smart, dedicated, charismatic)?




1. I have Grim Tales, it'll be there with me

2. Nope, I don't

3. I'd like to play either a spellcaster (assuming the magic system won't be too difficult to figure out at the table with a little help) or a combat tank (either strong or tough, and fast wouldn't be bad either)


----------



## Clueless (Mar 9, 2005)

I'll warn Shemmie to bring his load of Diet Mt. Dew


----------



## Henry (Mar 9, 2005)

Diet Mountain Dew, Diet Sunkist, and Diet Pepsi I can drink, because it doesn't taste all that different from the real stuff; ALL Diet Coca-cola products (the sprite, coke, etc.) I can't stomach unless I have to - too funky! 

Side question, Rel - are you able to take Splenda-based products? Gift of the Deities, IMO, even though I'm not diabetic.


----------



## Ruined (Mar 9, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> lol...I can be certain that at least two diabetics will be there.




If I make it to this one, you'll have three there. Unlike Henry though, I'm a fiend for the Diet Coke drinks, specifically the Diet Cherry and Lime varieties. Mmm, good stuff.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 9, 2005)

My wife (who has type I diabetes) loves Splenda stuff.  In terms of diet drinks, I can drink that minute-maid Lite Lemonade.  That's not bad stuff.  I can't stand most other diet drinks, though.

On an unrelated note, my wife just got her new insulin pump tonight.  I think she's excited about it. What's better, is that our insurance covered the entire thing, so that was a bonus!


----------



## Belen (Mar 10, 2005)

We are all a bunch of sickos'!!  Literally.


----------



## Belen (Mar 10, 2005)

*DM Dinner*

For the dinner tomorrow night.  Is it at 7?

My strong suggestion is:

Chilis on Kildaire Farm Road.  It tends to have some good space.

or as a second choice:

Applebees on Kildaire Farm Road.

Dave


----------



## Ruined (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm up for Chili's as well for my first choice.  I can't say I'm a fan of Applebees, and the service at that one is hit or miss when I go. But really, I'm along for the good company.


----------



## Rel (Mar 10, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> For the dinner tomorrow night.  Is it at 7?
> 
> My strong suggestion is:
> 
> ...




Chili's works for me too.  7:00 is fine by me.


----------



## Belen (Mar 10, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Chili's works for me too.  7:00 is fine by me.




Cool.  We're good to go then.  I will call ahead tomorrow and get a table for around 8 people.


----------



## Rel (Mar 10, 2005)

Hmm, I may have a little wrinkle with the cookout idea.  It turns out that my wife is probably not leaving to go out of town until Saturday instead of Friday.  She's not against the concept of the cookout but she also wants our little one to get a good night's rest for the long drive to Atlanta the next day (driving in the car with a cranky, sleepy 3-year old is not all that fun).  Samantha gets pretty wired when strangers are around (Henry in particular it seems) and so having all you guys over might not be all that restful for her.

There is a possibility that they might leave on Friday or that they may stay at my in-laws house that night (they live on the way) so I'm not cancelling yet.  I just wanted to put folks on notice that I might have to scrub the cookout.


----------



## Old One (Mar 10, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> 3.  While I am familiar with the GT magic system, I'm not sure how up I'll be on the BCCS magic system, so I'll stay away from the spellcasters.  Really, I'm up for whatever.  Maybe the dedicated hero.




Noted.  The dedicated-type hero may have some spell ability...mainly in the healing/support category.  I am still playing with the classes and converting a couple of PCs from my last NC Gameday.

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Mar 10, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> 3) Given your PS, I'd love the chance to play Brandis Tollhart again, what with his "mighty sword of justice" (He'll fling it at ya!  That's how confident he is!).




Rel,

Brandis is turning out to be quite interesting in GT/BCCS...he is kinda becoming a slippery lil devil that can scoot, shoot and backstab.  I am leaving him as a halfling, which means he gets -1 feat and -1 skill point per level, but he still comes out OK.

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Mar 10, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> 3. I'd like to play either a spellcaster (assuming the magic system won't be too difficult to figure out at the table with a little help) or a combat tank (either strong or tough, and fast wouldn't be bad either)




CL -

Sounds like Boldric of the Brigantes for you - Barbarian, Galley Slave, Gladiator, All-Around Bad A** - plus he like poetry...how can you lose!

~ OO


----------



## Henry (Mar 10, 2005)

Ooooo.... I'm Gentry specializing in the Dark Arts, and Boldric's a Gladiator ex-slave? Now THAT's entertainment!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 10, 2005)

Just as a reminder to everyone here:

Stellarcon is this weekend, with LOTS going on!!   

Hope to see some of you guys here sometime over the weekend.....   

See Stellarcon  for more info!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 10, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Hmm, I may have a little wrinkle with the cookout idea.  It turns out that my wife is probably not leaving to go out of town until Saturday instead of Friday.  She's not against the concept of the cookout but she also wants our little one to get a good night's rest for the long drive to Atlanta the next day (driving in the car with a cranky, sleepy 3-year old is not all that fun).  Samantha gets pretty wired when strangers are around (Henry in particular it seems) and so having all you guys over might not be all that restful for her.
> 
> There is a possibility that they might leave on Friday or that they may stay at my in-laws house that night (they live on the way) so I'm not cancelling yet.  I just wanted to put folks on notice that I might have to scrub the cookout.





That'd be a bummer but I totally understand. 

At least your wife doesn't have as far to drive as a guy and his wife I know who's coming down for the con from Indianapolis. Granted his kids are older but it's still an 11+ hour drive(!).


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 10, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Sounds like Boldric of the Brigantes for you - Barbarian, Galley Slave, Gladiator, All-Around Bad A** - plus he like poetry...how can you lose!




Sounds good! I guess I'll have to go check Gladiator out of the library again before I come down, so I can get some combat moves down.  

What weapons does he use? A trident and net, or a longspear woudl be cool. But whatever you put on the sheet, I'll be happy with.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 10, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Hmm, I may have a little wrinkle with the cookout idea.  It turns out that my wife is probably not leaving to go out of town until Saturday instead of Friday.  She's not against the concept of the cookout but she also wants our little one to get a good night's rest for the long drive to Atlanta the next day (driving in the car with a cranky, sleepy 3-year old is not all that fun).  Samantha gets pretty wired when strangers are around (Henry in particular it seems) and so having all you guys over might not be all that restful for her.
> 
> There is a possibility that they might leave on Friday or that they may stay at my in-laws house that night (they live on the way) so I'm not cancelling yet.  I just wanted to put folks on notice that I might have to scrub the cookout.




You need to get one of those portable DVD players if you don't already have one.  We can occupy my daughter for hours on long car trips with the thing. It's worth every penny.


----------



## Rel (Mar 10, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> You need to get one of those portable DVD players if you don't already have one.  We can occupy my daughter for hours on long car trips with the thing. It's worth every penny.




Yep, we've got one of those.  Next on the purchase list:  Headphones.  I'm frankly getting a little tired of hearing the same old Winnie the Pooh movie over and over again and not being able to listen to the radio.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Mar 11, 2005)

I just slipped into two games, since I don't think I'll have time to tweak my last Grimm game before Game Day. So that should round out the player count for everyone. Quasqueton, it's great to see you in a game! It's been months (years?) since we've spoken, so I'm really looking forward to it. That, and I want to see what kind of dastardly plots Belen has in mind for us .

For those that are interested, DMsGirl has been accepted to NC Teach (a lateral entry teaching program) and Boston University's Astrophysics department, so we'll either be in the Raleigh area or up in Piratecat's neck of the woods. I consider both to be great gaming locations, so I'm pretty happy!

Oh and it looks like I won't make the DM's dinner this time . I'm not in town at the moment and I have tons of crap due tomorrow. What kind of sick world is it when you have crap due on the last Friday of Spring Break? Oh well. Is there a regular schedule (monthly?) for the dinners, or are we just calling them ad hoc?

Henry, Belen, you should come join us in the round robin game. It looks like fun, and what is Game Day for if not trying out new stuff? 

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Rel (Mar 11, 2005)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Oh and it looks like I won't make the DM's dinner this time . I'm not in town at the moment and I have tons of crap due tomorrow. What kind of sick world is it when you have crap due on the last Friday of Spring Break? Oh well. Is there a regular schedule (monthly?) for the dinners, or are we just calling them ad hoc?




So far it is (extremely) ad hoc.  Perhaps we can talk about doing a regular monthly schedule or whatever works for folks in terms of frequency.

I'm glad to hear that there's a chance that you'll be in town for a while longer.  But if we lose you to Bean Town then I'm happy to know that you'll still be able to get in plenty of gaming.


----------



## Belen (Mar 11, 2005)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Henry, Belen, you should come join us in the round robin game. It looks like fun, and what is Game Day for if not trying out new stuff?
> 
> NCSUCodeMonkey




Done.  Christy and I have joined the round robin.  Now, we just need to have Henry jump in on the action.


----------



## Henry (Mar 11, 2005)

> Now, we just need to have Henry jump in on the action.




HOP!

SKIP!

oh, and BUMP, too.

All right, Die Kluge, you got your posse. How do we do this thang?


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 11, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> All right, Die Kluge, you got your posse. How do we do this thang?




Sweet!

Here are the rules.  I'll be bringing printouts of this to the game.  So, don't worry about saving or printing this, unless you just want to.


WHAT IS ROUND ROBIN GM’ING?
Round Robin GM’ing involves a rotation of GMs whereby each successive GM picks up from where the last GM left off. Everyone at the table takes turn GM’ing, and when they GM, the character that they were playing becomes an NPC for the duration of their GM’ing window.

THE RULES
1.	Feel free to alter any of this. If you disagree with the rules, or have a better idea, feel free to share it. This game is democratic, so what the majority wants, they get (whether they like it or not!)
2.	To start, roll a number of agreed-upon d6s to determine character level. That is, before starting, everyone should agree upon a level range. If people are not comfortable running high level PCs, then 3d6 (or gasp, 4d6) should not be used. If the majority prefers low level PCs, then 1d6 should be used. 2d6 is common. To roll, simply select one person to roll, and that person rolls 2d6 openly. The result is the level by which everyone will make a character. For example, if the person rolls a 3 and a 2, everyone will make a 5th level character. Another factor in rolling for level is the amount of time it takes to create high level characters. Given that time is not infinite, rolling random 18th level characters for a one-shot game is not recommended. Alternatively, everyone can simply agree on a level, and skip the dice rolling process altogether.
3.	Once the level is chosen, everyone should make a character of the given level. Establish some ground rules here. Sticking to the core rules is generally common. Only add additional rules if everyone is familiar with those rules. That is, if someone is playing a fiendish wendigo from the isle of Gamlut with levels of arcane bender, helmet haired strangulator, and pocket protector classes, all the other GMs will need to be familiar (and comfortable) with what all this character is capable of. Because this seems unlikely, sticking to the core rules (PHB, DMG, MM) are highly recommended. Furthermore, sticking with the core PHB races is also advisable, unless everyone agrees that they want to play demihuman races, for example. Discuss openly the options, and proceed on an agreed-upon direction. During character creation, players can choose to discuss what they are making, or not! During game play, it is perfectly legitimate for GMs to create brand new creatures or spells, or whatever. Other GMs are simply required to interpret said inclusions to the best of their ability!
4.	During the character creation process, it is acceptable to discuss *where* the game might take place. Since not everyone is comfortable running games set in ancient Babylonia. Establish a common framework for which you will adventure in. Standard fantasy genres are typical. Dungeon crawls can be interesting and fun, as well as city-based games, although smaller villages or homlets are typically easier to manage. 
5.	Once everyone makes a character, everyone rolls a single, unmodified d10. This is player initiative. The lowest roll loses and has to start the game. Whoever loses this initiative has 5 minutes to formulate a game idea. It’s possible that someone already has an idea, and can request to start the game. If this is acceptable to everyone, then the d10 method of random GM selection can be skipped.
6.	While the new GM is preparing, select someone in the group as the timekeeper. The timekeeper monitors the time. If anyone is not GM’ing in the rotation (see below) they should be the timekeeper. Obviously, the timekeeper needs a method to track time via a watch, clock, or some other method. When 15 minutes have passed, the timekeeper should inform the current GM that they can now pass. When 30 minutes are up, the timekeeper should inform the GM that they must pass to the next GM.
7.	Once the first GM is ready, begin the game. GMs are required to run for at least 15 minutes. GMs can not run for more than 30 minutes. Furthermore, GMs can elect to pass at any point in between 15 minutes and 30 minutes. Even in the middle of combat.
8.	When a rotation occurs, the GM initiating the rotating should turn over any applicable notes to the new GM regarding combat encounters, such as current hit points of monsters, etc. Since monsters are sometimes created on the fly during round robin games, statistics are not required to be passed.
9.	Proceed in a clockwise fashion from the starting GM rotating from person to person. When a person becomes the GM, his PC becomes an NPC, and he controls the actions of his PC in this regard. Alternatively, a GM can elect to have a nearby player run his character for the duration of his GM’ing window. This is optional. The game ends when time is up, you’ve completed a satisfactory number of GM rotations (you will know), everyone gets sick of the game, or the sun goes supernova and everyone dies. The final GM should do their best to wrap up the game in a tidy fashion. The definition of “tidy” being left open to interpretation. GMs should be impartial to their PC when their PC becomes an NPC.
10.	Lastly, maintain verisimilitude. That is, keep the game flowing in a logical fashion. If GM A passes to GM B, GM B can’t suddenly decide that the party is whisked away to Eternia to battle Skeletor and his evil minions. Keep it consistent.


TIPS, AND MISCELLANY
•	If there are players present, who are not comfortable GM’ing, they can play only. Skip them in the normal rotation.
•	Create a “macguffin” and a “BBEG”. A macguffin is a term coined by Alfred Hitchcock, and it is simply a device, or tool, or key to the plot. This can be anything from an actual key, or a mysterious magic item that the party finds. It can be used to drive the plot. With it, other GMs can latch on to it, and build on it. A BBEG is a “big bad evil guy”. This is a villain that other GMs can use to drive the plot as well. Any good plot needs a macguffin or a BBEG. Introducing them early can create an interesting game.
•	Passing at awkward moments can be really fun. Feel free to abuse the “pass” privilege when you are within your pass window. “You open the ancient tome of Durgen’tor and after the dust settles you see some words written on it… – pass!”
•	Feel free to abuse others for ideas. Just because you might be playing at the moment doesn’t mean you aren’t off the hook creatively!


----------



## Quasqueton (Mar 11, 2005)

> Quasqueton, it's great to see you in a game! It's been months (years?) since we've spoken, so I'm really looking forward to it.



Hey NCSUCodeMonkey! Yeah, it's been a while. Look forward to seeing you too.



> I don't know if you saw the link above or not but we're thinking about having a "DM Dinner" on March 11 if you'd like to come to that and bring the pics. I can get them to Neal after that.





> Chili's works for me too. 7:00 is fine by me.



My game for tonight just fell through, (was going to get to *play* rather than DM), so I find myself free. Is there room for one more at the dinner table? I'll bring the pics CD.

Quasqueton


----------



## Belen (Mar 11, 2005)

A few comments for die_kluge:

1.) Characters:  It may be easier to agree on level, point buy, and guidelines before the game day and then have our characters ready when we arrive.  This is my strong preference. 

2.) Round Robin GM: I think it would be cool to have a continuous RR game.  I can bring our laptop with the e-tools program loaded to help out with quick monster/ NPC stats.  Then, we could have a 5 hour RR session with each GM running 30 minutes, thus everyone would run it twice.

*Edit (Just read about passing) 3.) Passing is cool.  So we have a 30 minute time limit after each pass?*

Just my thoughts.

Dave


----------



## Belen (Mar 11, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> My game for tonight just fell through, (was going to get to *play* rather than DM), so I find myself free. Is there room for one more at the dinner table? I'll bring the pics CD.
> 
> Quasqueton




Not a problem.  When I call, then I will just request a table for 9.

Dave


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 11, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> A few comments for die_kluge:
> 
> 1.) Characters:  It may be easier to agree on level, point buy, and guidelines before the game day and then have our characters ready when we arrive.  This is my strong preference.




I'm ok with this if the others are.  Although part of the creative process has to happen at game time.  If you prepare for this beforehand, a lot of the creativity is going to get lost. It sounds counter-intuitive, but it's true. People can't prepare for the game mentally ahead of time if they don't know what the character level is, at least not as easily. Besides, in the past we've usually just thrown together characters, and ignore things like skills. Just getting the basics down isn't terribly time-consuming. The longest part is picking spells for spellcasters. If we're sticking to the core rules, which I recommend, it simplifies the process a great deal.
  But, I'm ok with whatever everyone decides.




			
				BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> 2.) Round Robin GM: I think it would be cool to have a continuous RR game.  I can bring our laptop with the e-tools program loaded to help out with quick monster/ NPC stats.  Then, we could have a 5 hour RR session with each GM running 30 minutes, thus everyone would run it twice.




I think you overestimate the necessity for game statistics. In my experience, the stats coming out of the MM are usually sufficient. Otherwise, just broad concepts such as "this guy is a necromancer with summoning spells" is about the only stat creation that is required. The thing is, if I describe an individual in the game, you don't know *what* he is.  I might have an idea which is very specific, or it could be very vague.  About all I might have come up with is an appearance, a name, and a personality. If I pass it to you, you're completely free to make the guy into whatever you want him to be. In other words, unless I give some indication in the game that he is a wizard, or sorcerer, you're free to turn him into a 1st level noble, or a doppleganger. It's up to you.


----------



## Henry (Mar 11, 2005)

All of it sounds good to me so far. I'd recommend 1d6 for level, and using core PHB only for characters, and a default array (say 8, 10, 12, 14, 14, 16) to save people from point-buying or rolling. As for skills, just pick X + INT bonus in skills, and assume they're max'ed. That way, if you want to keep prep-time at gameday, it should be pretty easy for people to make their characters in 15 minutes or so.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Mar 11, 2005)

Sneaky die_kludge, not posting the rules until after the game is full . Just kidding, actually, because it looks like a lot of fun. In fact, it sounds an awful lot like my Grimm games, from a DM perspective. I didn't get to run the earlier games through a playtest, so combat was basically just a story device, rather than a mechanical one. Basically, the bad guys died when it was climatic and hit just often enough to drain resources without clobbering everything in sight. Another thing that really comes in handy in these situations are the NPC tables in the DMG. If you really need statistics, they're all right there in front of you. Granted, they suck sometimes, but they're there.

As for character creation, I'm for doing it at game day. My tendency is to agonize over every detail of a character, but again, I see the characters in this being about telling a story, not whupping up in combat. I'm also with Henry: default array of points and maxed out skills in a few class (or cross-class, I suppose) skills. That should keep character creation to a minimum, especially if we have good character sheets (e.g. Mad Irishman) to highlight the spots that are missing attention (like hit points, which I always seem to forget). In fact, sticking to averages in most areas (like using average or high-average hit points) will keep the entire party balanced (if that matters) and make it really easy to generate characters.

Sounds like fun! Oh, and I just narrowly avoided having a wedding shower scheduled on Game Day. *whew* That was a close one.   

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Rel (Mar 11, 2005)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Sneaky die_kludge, not posting the rules until after the game is full .




He's clever like that.  Almost as clever as a girl...



> Oh, and I just narrowly avoided having a wedding shower scheduled on Game Day. *whew* That was a close one.
> 
> NCSUCodeMonkey




I can help you out on that issue.  If it should come up again (and this goes for everybody attending Game Day) then simply go to the bride in question and, in a very reasonable tone, say, "I didn't want to be the one to have to tell you this but...I'm pretty sure he's cheating on you with someone younger and prettier than you."

Opens your social schedule right up!


----------



## Quasqueton (Mar 11, 2005)

> I can help you out on that issue. If it should come up again (and this goes for everybody attending Game Day) then simply go to the bride in question and, in a very reasonable tone, say, "I didn't want to be the one to have to tell you this but...I'm pretty sure he's cheating on you with someone younger and prettier than you."
> 
> Opens your social schedule right up!



I tried that once, but my fiance just said, "If you don't come to our shower, we won't be consumating our marriage in the first year."

I missed that game day.

Quasqueton


----------



## Rel (Mar 11, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> I tried that once, but my fiance just said, "If you don't come to our shower, we won't be consumating our marriage in the first year."
> 
> I missed that game day.
> 
> Quasqueton




Everybody gets one lifetime exemption when it's their own boo-tay on the line.

Let's just not make a habit of it, m'kay?


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 11, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> He's clever like that.  Almost as clever as a girl...




Some would say that, yes...


----------



## Rel (Mar 12, 2005)

I enjoyed seeing everybody last night at dinner.  We'll definately have to make this a regular occasion.  The only thing I didn't like was that it was kinda loud in Chili's so I found myself straining a bit to hear the folks at the other end of the table (especially Vivian who was rather soft spoken).  This may be a necessary evil though.

Tell you what:  If it turns out that there's no way for me to swing doing the cookout on the eve of the next Game Day, I would be happy to offer and host a similar cookout as one of our DM Dinners.  The food would be cheaper and the environment less noisy and more comfortable.  Plus I'll throw in free coffee like the waitress did last night.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 12, 2005)

Definately want to do that again.  And that poor waitress - I was half worried she was gonna break down towards the end there.


----------



## Lola (Mar 12, 2005)

Buh... just discovered this thread, and the timing of the next gameday could hardly be worse (well, except for the last one, where I couldn't even ask for the time off, much less get it). 

I have several other things going on that same week that I'm asking time off for, and seriously doubt I'd get this one too. *cries* Maybe next time. Have fun, guys.


----------



## Rel (Mar 12, 2005)

Lola said:
			
		

> Buh... just discovered this thread, and the timing of the next gameday could hardly be worse (well, except for the last one, where I couldn't even ask for the time off, much less get it).
> 
> I have several other things going on that same week that I'm asking time off for, and seriously doubt I'd get this one too. *cries* Maybe next time. Have fun, guys.




Sorry to hear that.  Maybe you could get in on one of our dinners.  Sounds like they're going to happen on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## Rel (Mar 12, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Definately want to do that again.  And that poor waitress - I was half worried she was gonna break down towards the end there.




I especially liked the look on her face when I said, "Oh, and just to be a complete pain in the ass..."


----------



## Riggs (Mar 13, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> For those playing in my *Black Eyes of the Demon Scorpion* game (Rel, Cthulhu's Librarian, Henry, Riggs and Nakia), I just wanted to get a sense of who has what books.  Ideally, if you can beg, borrow or steal GT and/or BCCS, that would be lovely...but we will work around as needed.  Many of the GT feats are in the d20 Modern SRD.
> 
> We will probably have 2 primary casters and it would be very helpful for those folks to get a good look at the BCCS magic system and pre-make some spell effects based on the spells I saddle them...er, provide them with !
> 
> ...






*Raises head off desk blearily*  "I'm here!"   "Huh?...43!...Battle of the Granicus!"  

I'm still around, so ok answers:

1) Nope
2) Nope [Yes! now I do and will bring]
3) I'll have a go at anything you need.  I'm not familiar with GT or this ruleset, but I am familiar with your Emor setting (the Rel-ified one) and the Black Company books.


----------



## Rel (Mar 13, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> *Raises head off desk blearily*  "I'm here!"   "Huh?...43!...Battle of the Granicus!"
> 
> I'm still around, so ok answers:
> 
> ...




Thanks to the generosity of Belen Umeria, I now have a copy of Grim Tales on loan until Game Day.  I've looked through it and it is not very different at all from d20 Modern (which you're familiar with via the Sky Galleons games).  I'll bring it to game night sometime soon and let you look it over.


----------



## Tiberious (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeap Henry The archer to the left was me during that game. 

As for the cookout I'm fine either way. Totaly understand about family schedules my 20 month old runs this house at times I think.  Old one and I will be fine with whatever situation works out.  Also I do not require guinness I can drink it on special occasions but I do not attend guinness aynonamous like Old One. There is still one in my fringe from when he last visited I drank one of them but never got around to the other hehe.

Old One: I will play whatever I'm flexibale feel free to assign me my old PC or a new one whatever works.

Oh for your Sky Galleons game Rel I am fine playing whatever also. I belive Old One signed me up. I hope he did. 



Looking foward to some good gaming.


----------



## Belen (Mar 13, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I enjoyed seeing everybody last night at dinner.  We'll definately have to make this a regular occasion.  The only thing I didn't like was that it was kinda loud in Chili's so I found myself straining a bit to hear the folks at the other end of the table (especially Vivian who was rather soft spoken).  This may be a necessary evil though.
> 
> Tell you what:  If it turns out that there's no way for me to swing doing the cookout on the eve of the next Game Day, I would be happy to offer and host a similar cookout as one of our DM Dinners.  The food would be cheaper and the environment less noisy and more comfortable.  Plus I'll throw in free coffee like the waitress did last night.




The dinner was a ton of fun.  Chilis was a bad place for it though.  I especially liked hearing the waitress (after dealing with all our checks) tell the manager "All my tables are cashed out, so I have nothing to do.  Can I go home?"  Not even an offer of refill after the checks came (sigh).  That is one of the reasons that I felt it time to go.

Christy and I were talking about the next possible dinner.  Maybe we could do it at All Fun and games on a Sunday after it has closed.  There is a pizza place (also does pasta and subs) down the way from the store and we could get a slight discount on ordering it.  They have plenty of space and the place would be ours until we decided to jet.  Not a bad environment.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 13, 2005)

I musta missed that with the waitress - it was pretty clear she wasn't too happy with being there by the end of the night... But yeah, hanging out over food at a game store sounds wonderful. Not too expensive - and should a bout of gaming break out unexpectedly... we're well equipped.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 14, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I especially liked the look on her face when I said, "Oh, and just to be a complete pain in the ass..."





Dude, that was just plain eeeeeeeeeeeviiiiilllllllllll.......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just got home from helping with Stellarcon as one of the con com. Had fun. Didn't get to game tho......  but I expected that..... but then had to borrow a book from one of my dealers to work on character description for a sketch I'm having done of 2 of my characters.....   (I didn't take my gaming stuff but then I usually don't unless it's MACE and I KNOW I'm gonna be gaming that weekend) I did talk a bit about Game Day to a few people who I think were "local" (in the state, anyway...   )

I'd be curious to find out if any of you folks were able to make it this past weekend and, if you did, give your thoughts on the con.....


----------



## Quasqueton (Mar 14, 2005)

For those of you who weren't there, but are trying to keep score:

Rel and Belen Umeria had to be all fancy and use plastic to pay for their meals. [I was surprised (and happy in hindsight) to find out I had cash in my wallet.] This apparently completely befuddled the waitress. She brought back everyone else's change, and their card receipts. 

Belen Umeria signed the store copy and stuck his copy in his pocket. After a few minutes of gabbing, Rel looked to sign his receipt. But the waitress had not processed it; he had only the original bill/check.

When Rel pointed it out to her, she went to process it. She came back shortly, even more confusedled. She went around the table checking everyone, and discovered that she had given Rel's receipt to Belen Umeria, and BU's receipt to Rel.

Rel and BU corrected the error by simply swapping receipts. That's when Rel got all convoluted and asked for coffee. Coffee! After our table was cashed out! The nerve! ;-) The waitress offered free coffee to everyone at that point. I didn't take the offer, but I got hot coffee dribbled in my lap anyway when the waitress passed cups over me.


I still wonder what the people around our table thought we were discussing when we kept mentioning killings, demons, assassins, Cthulhu, and polishing rods. 

Quasqueton


----------



## Rel (Mar 14, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> I didn't take the offer, but I got hot coffee dribbled in my lap anyway when the waitress passed cups over me.




I trust that you got a ride home from the hospital from your attorney.  Let me know when he needs my deposition as a witness.

(Think of it, dude.  You could be eatin' free baby back ribs for life!)



Also, here's Rel's tip of the day - Roofing:  Avoid it.

*Rel hobbles away and eats another handful of Advil*


----------



## Henry (Mar 14, 2005)

> Also, here's Rel's tip of the day - Roofing: Avoid it.
> 
> *Rel hobbles away and eats another handful of Advil*




Lemme guess - fell off today?

My mother-in-law was once doing some roofing, fell off (fortunately on a sand pile) and not only threw out her back, but woke up ten minutes later!!!!


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Mar 14, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> "I didn't want to be the one to have to tell you this but...I'm pretty sure he's cheating on you with someone younger and prettier than you."
> 
> Opens your social schedule right up!



Er, yeah...except it's _my_ bride!


----------



## Henry (Mar 14, 2005)

> Er, yeah...except it's my bride!




Perfect! It has that "extra air of authenticity", then. 

Seriously, congrats to you two - I don't think I got a chance to tell you such at last Gameday. I hope it's the day she dreams of (since, as my wife keeps telling me, the wedding day is for the BRIDE, more so than anyone).


----------



## Quasqueton (Mar 14, 2005)

> as my wife keeps telling me, the wedding day is for the BRIDE, more so than anyone



I've always heard the wedding day is for the bride's mother.

Quasqueton


----------



## Rel (Mar 14, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Lemme guess - fell off today?
> 
> My mother-in-law was once doing some roofing, fell off (fortunately on a sand pile) and not only threw out her back, but woke up ten minutes later!!!!




If I'd fallen off then I'd have had a good excuse to quit.  Instead I got the back-wrenching pleasure of doggedly sticking to the task until it was complete...

Kind of reminds me of MY wedding day now that I think about it...

(I KID, people.  I kid because I love.)


----------



## Shemeska (Mar 15, 2005)

*I am the 'loth that rocks your socks*

Alright, I've formally submitted my game. I asked for a morning slot, but I'll take an afternoon one as well if it fits stuff better.

_A Rose on the Field of Nettles_ is the formal title for the game.



> The Aasimar gave a grim smile and handed each of them their retainer fee.
> 
> “As I said before, half payment now and half when you return with your prize. Suffice it to say that discretion is appreciated on the behalf of my client.”
> 
> ...




I can take anywhere from 3 to 6 PCs of 8th level. You can make your own PC ahead of time or I'll have various pregen characters there at the table for you to use. More details as I come up with them and they seem relevant.


----------



## Toras (Mar 15, 2005)

Definitely got to sign for that Shemmy


----------



## Old One (Mar 15, 2005)

*Working up the PCs...*

Hey Gang,

Roughing in the PC line-up for my *Black Eyes of the Demon* Scorpion game...

Here is what we have so far:

 Rel - Brandis Tollhart, halfling quartermaster and entry expert (Fast 4/Smart 5)
 Henry - S. Antonius Bellicus ("Fighin' Tony"), human war wizard (Smart 9)
 Cthuhlu's Librarian - Boldric of the Brigantes, human ex-barbarian, ex-slave, ex-gladiator (Strong 6/Tough 3)
 Tiberious - Myrwyn of Eastenmarch, Caeldyn (half-elven) tracker and scout (Fast 5/Tough 4)
 Nakia - Maxian of Tyrial, the "Hammer of the Sythians", human warrior and zealot (Strong 3/Dedicated 6)
 Riggs - Vercinius of Osirian, human war priest (Dedicated 5/Charismatic 4)

The big magic users will be S. Antonius Bellicus and Vercinius, with Fightin' Tony getting the big, flashy stuff and Vercinius the support magic.  I hope to have everyone's PC basics to them within the next 2 weeks (stats, feats, talents, skills, spell talent overview, etc).  If you have a gripe about your PC assignment and want to horse-trade, feel free .

Also, let me know if there are any general questions I can answer!

~ OO

EDIT: Corrected Maxian of Tyrial's class levels to Strong 3/Dedicated 6


----------



## Henry (Mar 15, 2005)

Silly question, and forgive my atrophy of knowledge of all things Roman:

What does the "S" stand for?

I'm happy with Antonius myself, and can't wait to see the stats!


----------



## Rel (Mar 15, 2005)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Alright, I've formally submitted my game. I asked for a morning slot, but I'll take an afternoon one as well if it fits stuff better.




I've got you all approved and a table assigned.  If you have problems getting folks signed up for the game you might consider moving it to the afternoon slot where there are far fewer games at the moment.


----------



## Old One (Mar 15, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Silly question, and forgive my atrophy of knowledge of all things Roman:
> 
> What does the "S" stand for?
> 
> I'm happy with Antonius myself, and can't wait to see the stats!




Henry,

The "S" stands for Spurius.  Although I have ba*tardized the naming conventions a bit (well...more than a bit), I sorta kinda follow the Late Republican Roman naming conventions for "traditional" Emorian families.

Details can be found here Late Republican Naming Conventions

~ OO


----------



## Clueless (Mar 15, 2005)

However... I've worked to fix *that* problem. ACME Inc - round three has been put in! Returning characters will be getting their share of karma and equipment from previous games. (Jon - I'd suggest getting wired... oh lord. I can't believe I just suggested giving a troll a speed boost. *looks scared*)


----------



## Henry (Mar 15, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> ... oh lord. I can't believe I just suggested giving a troll a speed boost. *looks scared*)




Reminds me of my favorite Shadowrun joke: A street samurai is trying to impress a troll 'ganger by fast-drawing his gun. The GM asks him to roll init against the troll, and the player rolls a 3 (on 3d6 for those not in the know). Even with his cyber-reflexes, it still beats the uncybered troll. 

_"Hey, that's pretty fast,"_ says the troll.

Street Samurai, staring down the troll: _"No, that was DAMN slow."_ 


Old One, thanks for the link! 
_*looking over the link* _
Ooooh, Roman swear words...


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 15, 2005)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> I can take anywhere from 3 to 6 PCs of 8th level. You can make your own PC ahead of time or I'll have various pregen characters there at the table for you to use. More details as I come up with them and they seem relevant.




First game day I went to, Planescape ... intimidated me.

Second game day I went to, Planescape reminded me ... I was tired of all the settings I'd played in before.

This game day I wanna try it out. I've signed up for your game and am reading over a plethora of 2E Planescape material (including Monte Cook's Players Guide).

Want to email me what kind of restrictions you might have? Or ideas of things you want? Want to start another thread?

Meeza interested big time.


----------



## Jon Potter (Mar 15, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> However... I've worked to fix *that* problem. ACME Inc - round three has been put in! Returning characters will be getting their share of karma and equipment from previous games. (Jon - I'd suggest getting wired... oh lord. I can't believe I just suggested giving a troll a speed boost. *looks scared*)




I'd love to... If I were going to be able to make it to Game Day this time around! I'll be out-of-state enjoying the 70-something birthday of a relative-in-law that I've met _maybe_ twice in the 13 years of my marriage. I'm just reading this thread due to a perverse love of self-torture!

I can't believe that not one... not two... but THREE games I've played in are sequelling* and I'm going to be in... Staten Island!   




*I think I just made up a new word.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 15, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> First game day I went to, Planescape ... intimidated me.
> Second game day I went to, Planescape reminded me ... I was tired of all the settings I'd played in before.
> This game day I wanna try it out. I've signed up for your game and am reading over a plethora of 2E Planescape material (including Monte Cook's Players Guide).



Drop by www.planewalker.com as well  The forums there are good at answering setting questions and we're working on getting more and more information out on the planes as a whole.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 15, 2005)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> I'd love to... If I were going to be able to make it to Game Day this time around! I'll be out-of-state enjoying the 70-something birthday of a relative-in-law that I've met _maybe_ twice in the 13 years of my marriage. I'm just reading this thread due to a perverse love of self-torture!
> I can't believe that not one... not two... but THREE games I've played in are sequelling* and I'm going to be in... Staten Island!



AAAawwwwwww!! *frumps mildly* Well, that doth suckith the much... Hm. I'll have to do a fourth one later on then, now won't I?


----------



## Belen (Mar 15, 2005)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> I'd love to... If I were going to be able to make it to Game Day this time around! I'll be out-of-state enjoying the 70-something birthday of a relative-in-law that I've met _maybe_ twice in the 13 years of my marriage. I'm just reading this thread due to a perverse love of self-torture!
> 
> I can't believe that not one... not two... but THREE games I've played in are sequelling* and I'm going to be in... Staten Island!
> 
> ...




Jon:  Rel mentioned that he may be open to running a Sky Galleons game at AFNG sometime for those who did not have the good fortune to make the cut.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 15, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Drop by www.planewalker.com as well  The forums there are good at answering setting questions and we're working on getting more and more information out on the planes as a whole.




That's how I knew which books to get ... and I've noticed the conversions in progress .. should I use the pw.com guide for making my character, or wotc's 3.5 planes? beyond countless doorways?


----------



## Rel (Mar 15, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Jon:  Rel mentioned that he may be open to running a Sky Galleons game at AFNG sometime for those who did not have the good fortune to make the cut.




'Tis true, yay, verily.  Right now I'm looking at the possibility of running the first playtest with my regular group next Monday.  Sometime between then and Game Day I would be willing to run it again at All Fun N' Games if folks were interested.

I'll toss out some possible dates once I've got the thing finished and ready to play.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 15, 2005)

Game Day Minis ... catch them at your local gaming store!

That is, miniaturized Game Days, not miniatures of your favorite DMs.


----------



## nakia (Mar 15, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Hey Gang,
> 
> Roughing in the PC line-up for my *Black Eyes of the Demon* Scorpion game...
> 
> ...





Zealot, eh?  Cool.  Is he the "kill the infidel" sort of zealot or the "I'll kill myself before renouncing my faith and falling into the hands of the enemy" sort of zealot?  Maybe he could be the "hang out on your doorstep for three hours trying to give you pamphlets" sort of zealot.


----------



## Rel (Mar 15, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> not miniatures of your favorite DMs.




You and I both know that we want a "Henry" to put on our gaming shelves at home.

And my players would love the space-saving, mini-effigy sized Rel fig.


----------



## Henry (Mar 15, 2005)

Nakia said:
			
		

> Is he the "kill the infidel" sort of zealot or the "I'll kill myself before renouncing my faith and falling into the hands of the enemy" sort of zealot?




I'm guessing he didn't get the epithet "Hammer of the Sythians" by being good at carpentry. 



> And my players would love the space-saving, mini-effigy sized Rel fig.




I'd NEVER allow a mini-effigy sized figurine; makes Voodoo too easy.


----------



## Shemeska (Mar 15, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Want to email me what kind of restrictions you might have? Or ideas of things you want? Want to start another thread?
> 
> Meeza interested big time.










The only thing that I can think of is 'no full blooded fiends' (not this game anyway), but since it's 8th level or ECL, that's not much of an issue. I'm not averse to much in the way of character concepts. The last gameday that I ran a 3e PS game, I ran an evil game and had, among other things: a half cornugon ranger, a githzerai, a human necromancer, and a free willed cranium rat hive. *grin*

Email banter works fine for character ideas, and once you've got one polished up I'll post it here just so as to let others know what characters are already involved.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 15, 2005)

Give me some alignment ideas, then? Someone an aasimar would trust, I guess?


----------



## Shemeska (Mar 15, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> That's how I knew which books to get ... and I've noticed the conversions in progress .. should I use the pw.com guide for making my character, or wotc's 3.5 planes? beyond countless doorways?




Don't overly concern yourself with 2e material and Planescape lore. Just a brief overview of the 3e WotC material on the planes (Manual of the Planes) will probably suffice for this game. But by all means take a tumble to the 2e PS material. *grin*

Anything by WotC is fine by me, and the same goes with the pw.com material. The latter has better conversions of the 2e factions if you wanted to play a member of one of those, though FWIW the game is post faction war.

However we won't be in Sigil at all, so those politics aren't going to be an issue to be concerned with. As far as Planescape goes, this game is probably a better introduction to people not super familiar with it since it's less PS than it is 'planar'. Not that I find much distinction between the two, it's mostly a stylistic issue if anything.


----------



## Shemeska (Mar 15, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Give me some alignment ideas, then? Someone an aasimar would trust, I guess?




The law/chaos axis doesn't much matter here. Alignment of neutral to good works best, but I'll even allow an evil character if they'll play nicely. Evil doesn't have to go out of its way to make life difficult for their coworkers. 

And on that note, I have to go hold office hours. bbl


----------



## Belen (Mar 15, 2005)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> The law/chaos axis doesn't much matter here. Alignment of neutral to good works best, but I'll even allow an evil character if they'll play nicely. Evil doesn't have to go out of its way to make life difficult for their coworkers.
> 
> And on that note, I have to go hold office hours. bbl




I really need to get on some of this Planar goodness, alas, it will have to be for the next game day.


----------



## Riggs (Mar 15, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Here is what we have so far:
> 
> Rel - Brandis Tollhart, halfling quartermaster and entry expert (Fast 4/Smart 5)
> Henry - S. Antonius Bellicus ("Fighin' Tony"), human war wizard (Smart 9)
> ...




Sounds fine to me.  Vercinius of Osirian it shall be!  I will take a gander through Rel's borrowed GT book as soon as I can.  Looking forward to your future updates, info etc.


----------



## Old One (Mar 16, 2005)

*Yo!  Henry!*

Henry,

Your character stats are attached.  Grab the GT character sheet download from the Bad Axe site and fill 'er up !  Also, make sure you have gotten the Spell Casting pdf from the Green Ronin site and practice some augmentations.  I suggest coming up with 1-3 "standard" uses for each spell and feel free to post/e-mail them to me if you have questions.  That will probably speed game play considerably.

I still owe you equipment (including some fetishes that will improve casting certain spells).  The skills listed are your class skills or skills you have ranks in.  Let me know what questions you have!

EDIT: Also, the listed skills should have all synergy bonuses/stat bonus/etc already added in (ie, they are complete).  You will need to tackle any other skills that are useable untrained and have Stat and/or synergy bonuses available.

~ OO


----------



## Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

SWEET! Geekification in the work-day! 

I'll get back with you shortly.


----------



## Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

First Question: What do the "Spell Energy" and "Magical Aptitude" attributes do for me?

EDIT: Answered my own question on the above two.

Second question: Am I correct in saying I start with a 16 defense before any equipment? (+3 class, +2 dex, +1 from Wards Talent)? How does armor work on magical talent in Black Company?

I'll post an example of a casting soon, and can you tell me if I'm right or not?


----------



## Old One (Mar 16, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> First Question: What do the "Spell Energy" and "Magical Aptitude" attributes do for me?
> 
> EDIT: Answered my own question on the above two.
> 
> ...




Henry,

Glad you found the answer on the first.  One note...you must have at least 1 point of spell energy available to cast spells, so don't burn all of it in augments!  As a Smart 9, your defense bonus is +3.  You actually pick up a +1 deflection bonus from both Wards and Force (they stack), so your defense is actually 17.  Armor penalizes Magic Use by 2x the listed armor penalty check.  Also, note that you don't have any armor proficiencies .

~ OO


----------



## Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

OK - thanks on the force deflect bonus, I missed that one the first time through.

Another question -- how is base spell drain handled? I didn't see it in the document or the spell sheet. I did note (if I'm correct) that if I did spend some spell energy, it would raise my use magic check, but add additional drain damage to me as well? 

So if I cast just the base force effect (+2 deflect bonus shield, swift action, 1 round duration), then let's assume drain would be base 1d8. Would that be 1d8, -5 for my spell energy? (Unlike Grim Tales, where the level of your aptitude subtracts from each die of spell burn?)

Also, am I correct in that casting time cannot get "better" by any augmentations? So if my magical aptitude is 16, then if I want to cast any spell with a casting time of 1 action, I need to keep the casting DC to 21 or less? And if I want to cast a spell as a swift action, I need to keep that casting DC at 16 or less? Maybe I need to see it played out when we do it, but I can't see myself casting any spell of 2 actions or more, unless the party is running interference for me to cast some HUM-DINGER of a spell.  If that's the case, I'll have no problem making my DC's all day.


----------



## Old One (Mar 16, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> OK - thanks on the force deflect bonus, I missed that one the first time through.
> 
> Another question -- how is base spell drain handled? I didn't see it in the document or the spell sheet. I did note (if I'm correct) that if I did spend some spell energy, it would raise my use magic check, but add additional drain damage to me as well?
> 
> ...




Henry,

*Drain:* Base Drain is 1d8 - current spell energy of non-lethal damage (with a minimum of 1 regardless of the roll).  Any time you augment spells, the drain increases.  Divided the final Magic Use DC by 5 (round down) to get the additional drain.  So an augmented spell whose final DC is 57 would create drain of 1d8+11-current spell energy in non-lethal damage (minimum of 1)

*Spell Preparation:* You can prepare some spells in advance.  This is similar to regular spell casting in that you "pre-cast" the spell and complete it with a standard action.  However, if you take damage, there is chance of losing the stored effect.  If you fall unconscious, you lose all stored effects.  You can store a number of effects equal to your INT modifier.  This is useful for prepping "big bang" spells in advance, since you could really crank up the DC...takes downtime to cast all but the initiator action and hit some damn high DCs.

*Mindset:* Don't limit yourself to the typical D20 spell casting engine mindset.  You can achieve some very powerful effects with the BCCS system, but most aren't going to be as instantaneous as normal D20.  For instance, you could create a Wards Emanation (Fire Protection 10) of 10' radius for 10 rounds for a total Magic Use DC of 53.  This would require 8 actions (4 rounds of full-time casting).  But how do you get there with a Magic Use bonus of 33?  Adding in a somatic prop, a material prop and a fetish prop gives you a +12 boost to Magic Use, for a total of 45...allowing you to hit your DC 53 by taking 10 - you just need to wave your arms, throw a pinch of sulfer in the air and wave a fancy stick and you are good to go.

Of course, you would need a bit of time to pull this off (4 rounds minimum), although you can take other actions while casting the spell.  Since Fightin' Tony is 1st magnitude, he can delay up to 1 round between casting actions.  So, assuming a spell that results in a 4-action casting time, he could start casting (1 action), move, load a crossbow, continue casting (1 action), move, fire the crossbow, continue casting (1 action), continue casting (1 action) over a 4 round period.  However, each "break" in the casting action requires a successful concentration check against the spell DC.  Failure increases the DC by +4.  In this example, he would have 2 "breaks", neccessitating 2 concentration checks.

There is no way to "speed up" a spell.

Hope this helps a bit...

~ OO


----------



## Rel (Mar 16, 2005)

I gotta say that the BCCS magic system sounds very intriguing.  I may have to see if I can convince one of the guys in our group to run it in the future.

*pokes Riggs*


----------



## Henry (Mar 16, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Hope this helps a bit...




Immensely.




> So an augmented spell whose final DC is 57 would create drain of 1d8+11-current spell energy in non-lethal damage (minimum of 1)




Non-lethal only, hm? much better than GT for sure. Reminds me of Star Wars Force use.



> You can store a number of effects equal to your INT modifier.  This is useful for prepping "big bang" spells in advance, since you could really crank up the DC...takes downtime to cast all but the initiator action and hit some damn high DCs.




Fine-tuning here - is the rule "up to INT modifier at a time," or "INT modifier per day?" either way, looks good. Also, is the DC checked at storage time, or at casting time?



> ...you can take other actions while casting the spell.  Since Fightin' Tony is 1st magnitude, he can delay up to 1 round between casting actions.  So, assuming a spell that results in a 4-action casting time, he could start casting (1 action), move, load a crossbow, continue casting (1 action), move, fire the crossbow, continue casting (1 action), continue casting (1 action) over a 4 round period.  However, each "break" in the casting action requires a successful concentration check against the spell DC.  Failure increases the DC by +4.  In this example, he would have 2 "breaks", neccessitating 2 concentration checks.




Niiiice. So I could basically use either a move or standard action each round to keep casting, is what I'm getting here.



> There is no way to "speed up" a spell.




No problem, since the preparations mean I can ready 1 or 2 of something complex ahead of time. 2 "spell-completion actions" per round are a lot better than what I was thinking, but still a very long casting time if I want to whip up something large and lethal on the spot.

Looks like a very nicely designed and flexible system. I can see why you want to use it.


----------



## Old One (Mar 16, 2005)

Henry,



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> Fine-tuning here - is the rule "up to INT modifier at a time," or "INT modifier per day?" either way, looks good. Also, is the DC checked at storage time, or at casting time?




At one time...no limit per day.  So if you have some downtime in between encounters and have burned through your prepped spells, you can whip up a new batch (although 2 might not make a batch ).

You actually "pre-cast" the spell, so you have to hit the DC during your prep period.  This means that you can take all kinds of extra time to hit a higher DC.  Taking damage while you have a stored effect triggers a concentration check.  The DC is the base spell DC + damage taken.  So if you had a base DC 15 spell prepped (regardless of the final DC) and took 10 points of damage, you need to make a DC 25 Concentration check.  You can also burn a point of spell energy to automatically retain any stored spells or use an action point to assist on the roll.



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> Niiiice. So I could basically use either a move or standard action each round to keep casting, is what I'm getting here.




Not quite.  Reading the example passage more carefully, it seems to indicate that any round during which you are not continuously casting, you must make a Concentration check (DC = Spell DC).  Failing adds +4 to the Magic Use check (for each failure).  So in the example I used above, you would actually need 3 concentration checks.  You could, however, still take a full round "off" from casting the spell (as a 1st magnitude dude).

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Mar 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I gotta say that the BCCS magic system sounds very intriguing.  I may have to see if I can convince one of the guys in our group to run it in the future.
> 
> *pokes Riggs*




Rel,

I am just scratching the surface of the potential with what I have read and played around with so far.  I like the whole BCCS, but prefer Grim Tales for character implementation.  I don't "dislike" the GT casting system and think it works great for a non-fantasy themed game...but I really like the BCCS system for a fantasy game.  Flexible, open-ended, ability to blend effects (which we haven't even touched on here).

Pretty damned nifty!  I will probably do a complete overhaul of Faded Glory blending GT + BCCS magic

~ OO


----------



## Clueless (Mar 17, 2005)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> The law/chaos axis doesn't much matter here. Alignment of neutral to good works best, but I'll even allow an evil character if they'll play nicely. Evil doesn't have to go out of its way to make life difficult for their coworkers.




*claims own pregen* *muahahah's* Hey. Wow. I'm playing a girl this time!


----------



## Shemeska (Mar 17, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> *claims own pregen* *muahahah's* Hey. Wow. I'm playing a girl this time!




For the first time in... how many years?


----------



## Clueless (Mar 17, 2005)

3.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 17, 2005)

And watch the confusion begin...... if they're anything like a couple of people in one game I'm in who got confused and messed up on the gender of my male character.... Gee.... just 'cause I'm female.......


----------



## Clueless (Mar 17, 2005)

My gaming group slowly got used to it - Clueless being the male I've played for nearly 3 yrs now and me being most definately a girl. The slip ups eventually became something of an inside and even in character joke, considering Clueless wasn't exactly 'butch' even for a deadly fighter.


----------



## Toras (Mar 17, 2005)

And then there was the Sergi/Sir Gay joke, but that's another campaign.


----------



## Rel (Mar 17, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> and me being most definately a girl




I concur.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 17, 2005)

Toras said:
			
		

> And then there was the Sergi/Sir Gay joke, but that's another campaign.



Hey - that character was *great*.  I still don't know why you people agreed to let the 17 yr old thief lead *and* get first pick of the gems. So he was a little bent and had intersting taste in relationships... didn't everyone in that game have their personal issues? *snickering*

And on that note... *politely returns the thread to it's prevoius tracks*

Am I gonna be short on folks willing to risk the threats of downtown Seattle?


----------



## Quasqueton (Mar 17, 2005)

> Am I gonna be short on folks willing to risk the threats of downtown Seattle?



I didn't know about this game until I saw your post here. All the talk about SR here on the forums lately has made me hanker for another 'run.

Your note on what to bring to the table says "Nothing". Pregen characters? What edition? (I've played 1st and 2nd. I have 2nd book.) Bring a bucket of d6ers?

I see you've rating Action at an 8 of 10. Cool. I'm really looking forward to burning through some ammo.

Quasqueton


----------



## Henry (Mar 17, 2005)

Damn. Next time you run a Shadowrun game, Clueless, I'm in.


----------



## Old One (Mar 17, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Damn. Next time you run a Shadowrun game, Clueless, I'm in.




Hey...slacker...you are supposed to be posting spell effects !

~ OO


----------



## Henry (Mar 17, 2005)

Oops.. 

I cast a _"summon new DVD-RW and Hard Drive"_ spell last night, and what was supposed to be short and sweet went sour and wasted my night. I spent the entire night messing with it instead of digging into BC's magic like I planned. Once I get that squared away _(Western Digital's Data Lifeguard program is slower than evolution!!!)_ then I'll be much better off. Come to think of it, I might play with some of that in a minute or two, if I get time... 

...god, I'm such a slacker.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 17, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> Your note on what to bring to the table says "Nothing". Pregen characters? What edition? (I've played 1st and 2nd. I have 2nd book.) Bring a bucket of d6ers?
> I see you've rating Action at an 8 of 10. Cool. I'm really looking forward to burning through some ammo.




3rd ed actually, the character creation system is a LOT sharper in that. I have a habit of looking forward to burning through some health bars.  As a troll vs. machine gun turrent, and a phys ad vs. a vampire lord, can attest.

If you have a good 2nd ed character I can do a conversion to at least something that feels the same even if it's not a direct cross over. Just drop it to me via email or thread. Dice are assumed you'll be needing. 

Already logged for the game: 1 conjuration expert (and annoying familar). 

Game warnings: This *is* a Shadowrun game but this is the third in an ongoing series. In order to set it up so players could come and go I set it up with a fairly interesting twist. 

ACME Inc is the company you work for - you're mostly legitimate workers too, not *true* shadowrunners. ACME Inc is that company that fills hte niche of delivery - no questions. You run out of ammo in a run, call them and they air drop it in. They do courier, smuggling, and general project work but will not carry unwilling sentients. Will not steal things for you. And generally if it's illegal they want it in a box so they can say they never saw it. ACME Inc works much like the ACME in the Road Runner cartoons.... hence the name.

Which means character wise there are a few requirements. The jobs are generally snatch and grab smuggling style jobs. So, no need to play the decker who sits back at the cafe while on overwatch. Riggers have a risk in that they may get left behind if the team goes on foot. I try to avoid that, but that's why deckers better be able to carry a gun, and riggers better be carefully constructed to avoid playing the wheel and getting to sleep at the table.

Rules wise I tend to be fairly loose, I don't get to DM a lot and generally I'm more concerned with making the story fun than in looking up something obscure in the book. So if you plan to have your character play on something not often used. *glares at a certain conjurer* let me know so I can read up.

I also expect you folks to play smart, especially this go around. You've got three days to prepare for the run - so there may actually be some deal dealing this time. Especially since we're on home turf the whole run. 



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> Damn. Next time you run a Shadowrun game, Clueless, I'm in.




Well... I could always kidnap you from the table over.


----------



## Quasqueton (Mar 17, 2005)

Just make me a "fighter" (street sam, merc, etc.) of any make or model, and I'll be fine. Thanks.

Quasqueton


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 17, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> My gaming group slowly got used to it - Clueless being the male I've played for nearly 3 yrs now and me being most definately a girl. The slip ups eventually became something of an inside and even in character joke, considering Clueless wasn't exactly 'butch' even for a deadly fighter.




The one guy who was the worst about it, had me get to the point of threatening to have my character kick his character's ass......   All in game. Never mind his cleric was 6'4" and my ranger was only 5'6"..... there was seriously going to be some butt kicking if it got too annoying. He should be glad it did.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 17, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> Just make me a "fighter" (street sam, merc, etc.) of any make or model, and I'll be fine. Thanks.




Sure thing - we could use some punch.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The one guy who was the worst about it, had me get to the point of threatening to have my character kick his character's ass......   All in game. Never mind his cleric was 6'4" and my ranger was only 5'6"..... there was seriously going to be some butt kicking if it got too annoying. He should be glad it did.




Clueless was patient. Exceedingly patient.  And sneaky so as far as he was concerned it just made people underestimae him even more.


----------



## Riggs (Mar 17, 2005)

*hehe*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> I gotta say that the BCCS magic system sounds very intriguing.  I may have to see if I can convince one of the guys in our group to run it in the future.
> 
> *pokes Riggs*




Word.

As soon as I can get over to the game store it's ordered    I've got some store credit courtesy of Cathal and CathaLee burning a hole in me pocket! 

At some point, I'd like to run one, especially in the North timeline.  Hands-on experience at GD7 and possession of all the BC books = good.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 18, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Clueless was patient. Exceedingly patient.  And sneaky so as far as he was concerned it just made people underestimae him even more.




I was patient too.... up to a point. Then it just got annoying.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 18, 2005)

Hmm, apparently I missed a few pages of stuff.

die_kluge, BelenUmeria, Henry, I read over the rules for the RR, and the subsequent comments. I'm on board for pretty much everything that was said.

Will we be declaring a theme (in addition to the mcguffin and BBEG)?


----------



## Henry (Mar 18, 2005)

Well, I just failed my Will save and ordered the Black Company CS from Green Ronin today. I'll be getting it around wednesday next week. 

I'm just having so much fun playing with this thing! There's so much you can do to stack, fiddle with, and create effects that you could spend an afternoon building a better magical mousetrap.

For example:
_Assailment of the air spirits_

Cast DC 16, swift action - Force, 3d4 dmg non-lethal, 30’ ranged touch, 1d8+3 drain
Cast DC 16, swift action - Force, 4d4 dmg non-lethal, 10’ ranged touch, 1d8+3 drain
Cast DC 21, std. action - Force, 6d4 dmg non-lethal, 20’ ranged touch, 1d8+4 drain
Cast DC 26, full-rd action - Force, 6d6 dmg non-lethal, 20’ ranged touch, 1d8+5 drain

_Vexations of Kryshni_ 

Cast DC 16, swift action - Afflict, -1 att, saves, & checks, 20’ ranged touch, 1d8+3 drain
Cast DC 16, swift action – Fear, target saves or shaken, 20 range, 1d8+3 drain
Cast DC 26, full-rd action - Afflict, target loses one sense, 20’ ranged touch, 1d8+5 drain

_Kiss of Kryshni_

Cast DC 49, 4 full rounds – Afflict, target loses one sense, 30 foot radius area, 10 rounds, 60’ range, 1d8+9 drain 
Cast DC 49, 4 full rounds – Fear, targets save or frightened, 20 foot cone, 3 rounds duration, 1d8+9 drain

_Breath of the Shadow_

Cast DC 49, 4 full rounds – Fear + Cold, 30 foot range, 10 foot radius burst, 5d6 cold dmg, 7 rounds duration, save DC 18 for half, save DC 18 or shaken, 2d8+12 drain

And that's just with three of the five talents - I haven't given much thought to defense, yet. For my GT character, I've been sticking to DC 49 and lower, because I can safely cast that if taking 10 in calm conditions, and adding a somatic and fetish component.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 18, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> For my GT character, I've been sticking to DC 49 and lower, because I can safely cast that if taking 10 in calm conditions, and adding a somatic and fetish component.



....  a fetish component?


----------



## Henry (Mar 18, 2005)

> .... a fetish component?




 Not THAT kind of fetish. In D&D, it would be more like a focus component, and it adds a bonus to your check to cast the spell successfully.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 18, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> ....  a fetish component?




Hmm. Are we going to be seeing Henry wearing a bondage mask and dressed in Black Leather at  the GameDay?


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 18, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> For example:
> _Assailment of the air spirits_
> 
> Cast DC 16, swift action - Force, 3d4 dmg non-lethal, 30’ ranged touch, 1d8+3 drain
> ...




Out of ignorance and curiosymmetry, with these DCs, it sounds like a novice character could get these effects off with some luck and time ... is that meant to be so? It'd be neat to read a system where someone didn't have to take a class level to start casting spells, and thus have a touch more versimillitude when it comes to 'teaching and learning' magical abilities.

If not, then nevermind


----------



## Ruined (Mar 18, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Hmm. Are we going to be seeing Henry wearing a bondage mask and dressed in Black Leather at  the GameDay?





So *that's* how the Taken were such good spellcasters...  (just read the first novel with Soulcatcher and all that).

btw Henry, I feel your pain. The BCCS is calling me as well, now that I've started playing in such a campaign.


----------



## Henry (Mar 18, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Hmm. Are we going to be seeing Henry wearing a bondage mask and dressed in Black Leather at  the GameDay?




No, my spellcaster will be just waving his arms in the air, speaking magic words, and lusting after someone's toes.  And if Old One makes my character wear a bondage outfit to cast spells, I'm gonna... I'm gonna... well... group's gotta have a spellcaster... 




			
				adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Out of ignorance and curiosymmetry, with these DCs, it sounds like a novice character could get these effects off with some luck and time ... is that meant to be so? It'd be neat to read a system where someone didn't have to take a class level to start casting spells, and thus have a touch more versimillitude when it comes to 'teaching and learning' magical abilities.




The Black Company spell reference sheet on Green Ronin's web site holds some of this info, but simply put, a Dabbler (game term) who tries to cast these could do so (at least the DC 16 ones), but it would take them a while to cast (up to 2 to 3 full rounds!) depending on their Use Magic skill ranks. You also need training in the basic skills (in the form of Feats).This PC can cast them as swift actions because he's taken the "student of wizxardry" talent and the "1st magnitude" talents, and he has the Afflict, Force, Fear, and Cold Feats. Old One could tell you more about it, but reading his and my correspondences earlier in the threat can tell you more. Spellcasting isn't so much about class level as about taking the appropriate talents (Grim Tales uses Talents for spellcasting, and I imagine Black Company does, too).


----------



## Riggs (Mar 20, 2005)

*Black Company sourcebook*

My book is on order due next week.  Mmm good.

I started rereading the BC book too.  Great books.  One of the few times I have been told "You have GOT to read this!" and it was true and more.


----------



## Old One (Mar 20, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Out of ignorance and curiosymmetry, with these DCs, it sounds like a novice character could get these effects off with some luck and time ... is that meant to be so? It'd be neat to read a system where someone didn't have to take a class level to start casting spells, and thus have a touch more versimillitude when it comes to 'teaching and learning' magical abilities.
> 
> If not, then nevermind




AA -

As Henry noted above, reading through this post can give you a feel for how this hybrid system works.  I am actually following the lead of HeapThaumaturgist in this thread:

Grim Tales Spell Casting Questions

We hijacked the thread midway through to workout the hybrid GT/BCCS spellcasting system.  Since GT is based on 6 20-level basic classes (strong, fast, tough, smart, dedicated and charismatic) and relys on skills, feats and talents to craft unique PCs - fitting the BCCS class-based casting system into it is a bit problematic.

Fortunately for me, Heap did most of the heavy lifting.  BCCS wizard class features that allow you to improve as a spellcaster (Student of Wizardry, 1st magnitude, 2nd magnitude, 3rd magnitude and 4th magnitude) became a talent tree available to smart, dedicated and charismatic classes.  SoW is a basic talent, the remainder are advanced talents and require a prereq chain of previous talents and X ranks of Magic Use for each one.  Magic Use is a CHA skill in BCCS and I kept it that way for this hybrid experiment, although I am toying around with allowing a one-time character choice of INT, WIS or CHA-based Magic Use to offer additional flavor (still playing around with that one).  In addition, spell "talents" are bonus feats for smart, dedicated and charismatic heroes, allowing them to build their spell repetoire much more rapidly than other heroes.  Each spell talent has a minimum required level of magic ability as a prereq - most utility spell talents are on the lower end (dabbler, SoW) while most of the heavy-hitting spell talents require much more magical ability (1st, 2nd or 3rd magnitude).

The way Heap structured it was to make magnitude talents available 1 level after a BCCS wizard would get them.  SoW is available as a 1st level smart, dedicated or charismatic hero, but the earliest you can pick up 1st magnitude is at 5th (based on talent chain and Magic Use rank prereq), 2nd magnitude can be gained at 11th, etc.).  This keeps the magic ability advancement slightly behind the BCCS norm, but considerably ahead of the GT basic magic system.

Any character can take the Dabbler feat, which grants CON bonus +1 of spell energy and allows for putting ranks in Magic Use.  A character must have spell energy to cast spells and won't be very good unless their Magic Use is a decent level, although the system is flexible enough to allow even a dabbler with only a couple of ranks in Magic Use to create some decent effects with enough time and a few props (somatic, material and fetishes).  The real limiter on the Dabbler is the limit number of spell talents available to them - which fall into the utility category - animal talent, awareness, charm, glamer, figment, etc - although the lovely afflict talent is available to dabblers.

Hope that helps a bit...

~ OO


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 20, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Hmm, apparently I missed a few pages of stuff.
> 
> die_kluge, BelenUmeria, Henry, I read over the rules for the RR, and the subsequent comments. I'm on board for pretty much everything that was said.
> 
> Will we be declaring a theme (in addition to the mcguffin and BBEG)?




We can at game time. I'd be hesitant to attempt to do that now. The more undefined the game is up until the moment of actual play, the better it will be.


----------



## Old One (Mar 20, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Well, I just failed my Will save and ordered the Black Company CS from Green Ronin today. I'll be getting it around wednesday next week.
> 
> I'm just having so much fun playing with this thing! There's so much you can do to stack, fiddle with, and create effects that you could spend an afternoon building a better magical mousetrap.
> 
> ...




Henry,

Ha!  Another BCCS convert !  Now you will be able to make all kinds o' effects...plus it will be nice to have another book at the table.

Nice effects...I don't have the book in front of me, but will check them when I do.  They look fine at first glance.  Just checking...but you know that the "Cold Damage" component of _Breath of the Shadow_ is instantaeous, right?  The only other quick comment I have is that one might think good Tony is league with the Shadow from his spell effect names !  Perhaps "Righteous Fear of Emor" might be more appropriate (or "The Emperor's Icy Wrath" ).

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Mar 20, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> My book is on order due next week.  Mmm good.
> 
> I started rereading the BC book too.  Great books.  One of the few times I have been told "You have GOT to read this!" and it was true and more.





Ahhhhh....

My evil plan is working...soon *EVERYONE* will own the BCCS !

~ OO


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 21, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh....
> 
> My evil plan is working...soon *EVERYONE* will own the BCCS !
> 
> ~ OO




And Sith are immune to another Sith's "mind whammy" attempts......


----------



## Riggs (Mar 21, 2005)

I'd go for about anything BC that didn't completely reek of elderberries.  Cathal and I even made Taken in UO.  

Bring on BC action figures and a BC movie! (as long as I could veto crap directors!)  

I'm just glad to hear it's a good ruleset.  I'm jaded now for some reason *cough Star Wars cough*


----------



## Henry (Mar 21, 2005)

_REL: Hey, Riggs! Word on the 'net is that Courtney Solomon is directing a Black Company movie! Whadaya think!

RIGGS: AAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIEEEE!

REL: Riggs, I didn't mean it! Come down from that ledge, now, OK? I was kidding! Riggs?_

-------------------------

Old One - yeah, the cold's instantaneous, but I was thinking more of a spell that was a frigid burst, followed by the shaken condition for 7 rounds - more of a "the chill of the grave" feel. Breath of the Shadow seemed ominous enough, and having spells of cold and affliction and fear calling on darker powers somehow seemed appropriate (a guy doesn't get a +24 intimidate by referencing puppies in his magic ). Perhaps a "gaze of Mortiana" spell?


----------



## Rel (Mar 21, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> _REL: Hey, Riggs! Word on the 'net is that Courtney Solomon is directing a Black Company movie! Whadaya think!
> 
> RIGGS: AAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIEEEE!
> 
> REL: Riggs, I didn't mean it! Come down from that ledge, now, OK? I was kidding! Riggs?_




Actually, Henry, Riggs is not exactly what you'd call a "film enthusiast".  Each year the number of movies that he actually watches could easily be counted on two hands, probably one.  He might actually like two of them.

So I think the conversation would go more like this:

_REL:  Hey, Riggs!  Word on the 'net is that Courtney Solomon is directing a Black Company movie! Whadaya think!

RIGGS:  They're getting a GIRL to direct the Black Company movie?  Is she hot?

REL:  AAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIEEEE!_


----------



## Old One (Mar 21, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Old One - yeah, the cold's instantaneous, but I was thinking more of a spell that was a frigid burst, followed by the shaken condition for 7 rounds - more of a "the chill of the grave" feel. Breath of the Shadow seemed ominous enough, and having spells of cold and affliction and fear calling on darker powers somehow seemed appropriate (a guy doesn't get a +24 intimidate by referencing puppies in his magic ). Perhaps a "gaze of Mortiana" spell?




Hehe...

Something  you might be interested in...I just started posting on GR "Mythic Vistas" forum and something over there really caught my eye.  A posting by one of the developers indicated that an instantaneous effect, when combined with a duration effect, allows the instantaneous effect to continue for the duration of the duration effect (wow...that is a lot of "durations").

I have requested clarification on that, since it could have a huge impact on game play!  For instance, your DC 49 Fear/Cold effect would keep the cold pumpin' for the entire 7 round duration.  It would be immobile (so people could run out of it), but anyone knocked unconcious or otherwise caught in it for succeeding rounds would FUBARed.

I will let you know what I find out...

~ OO


----------



## Henry (Mar 21, 2005)

Well, in my calculations, I didn't pay any more for the cold's duration, since I assumed that it would be too unbalanced to do so. If they did allow it, I'd expect a new entry on the spell mods chart, because paying +1 DC per extra round of instant effect would be underpriced, IMO. OTOH, blade Barrier does it...

Since last week, I've been following Green Ronin's forums on Black Company, too. I like Yuan-Ti's thread there, because it explained a LOT to me. In fact, Adamantine Angel, if you're interested in learning more about it, Yuan-Ti's thread on GR's forums is perfect for explaining the magic in detail. 

My book shipped today, now I just gotta wait for Thursday...


----------



## Riggs (Mar 21, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Actually, Henry, Riggs is not exactly what you'd call a "film enthusiast".  Each year the number of movies that he actually watches could easily be counted on two hands, probably one.  He might actually like two of them.
> 
> So I think the conversation would go more like this:
> 
> ...




Good luck getting 2 hands worth!  I don't know who Courtney Solomon is, but I'll assume he/she is not good.  Also not good IMO:  George Lucas, Oliver Stone, umm most of them actually.  Even the movies I like, the director gets a fat head and messes up later (Ang Lee). I want someone like Jackson for LOTR who actually cares about getting it right.  Choice of deletions can be argued, but that was a very good trilogy.  Better than my beloved "Jar Wars" turned out. Whoever would get Cook on the set all the time, had read the books twice at least, and had the sense to use no-names for the leads is fine by me.  Also any that gave me cash is good.  I'd love to hear all the voices from Soulcatcher!

Also I want working Fett armor and $1 billion.


----------



## Henry (Mar 21, 2005)

Courtney Solomon is the guy who directed and spearheaded the Dungeons and Dragons Movie.

And Fett Armor sux; Iron Man Armor is way cooler (The 1980's Gold and Red Suit). Then again, I could probably fill out the Grey 1960's suit a lot better...


----------



## Riggs (Mar 21, 2005)

*whoa!*

Ahh, thanks Henry... the D&D movie?!?!  yikes!  I was spared even thinking about seeing that movie after Rel ranted for nigh 30 minutes straight about how bad it was.  Yes, Mr. Solomon, you march right up to the front of the line!  With any luck, messers Solomon, Lucas and Stone will get there first and the combined force of sucking will get all the other bad directors into the black hole created before they can run away!  

Two points that came within the first 30 seconds of the Rel rant sealed it for me: a Wayans and tricking a beholder with a rock.  No Oscars for this movie???? 

And Iron Man armor is better for flight and less good for the inevitable giant magnets the bad guys seemed to have in their lair always


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 21, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Iron Man Armor is way cooler (The 1980's Gold and Red Suit)




You know, I like the red and gold suit, but for some reason, my favorite has always been the red and silver from the late 80s/early 90s. Maybe because thats the era when I was a real Iron Man junkie, and he was my favorite of all of Marvel's heros.


----------



## Belen (Mar 21, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> Ahh, thanks Henry... the D&D movie?!?!  yikes!  I was spared even thinking about seeing that movie after Rel ranted for nigh 30 minutes straight about how bad it was.  Yes, Mr. Solomon, you march right up to the front of the line!  With any luck, messers Solomon, Lucas and Stone will get there first and the combined force of sucking will get all the other bad directors into the black hole created before they can run away!
> 
> Two points that came within the first 30 seconds of the Rel rant sealed it for me: a Wayans and tricking a beholder with a rock.  No Oscars for this movie????
> 
> And Iron Man armor is better for flight and less good for the inevitable giant magnets the bad guys seemed to have in their lair always




The D&D movie isn't so bad.  Just watch it with someone who can complement your MST3K style comments while the movie is on.  It is a ton of fun!


----------



## Templetroll (Mar 21, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> _REL: Hey, Riggs! Word on the 'net is that Courtney Solomon is directing a Black Company movie! Whadaya think!
> 
> RIGGS: AAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIEEEE!
> 
> ...




Henry, I started reading the new page of the thread from the bottom (it's a troll thing, 'kay?)  and saw the bit about Courtney Solomon directing Black Company _without _ the "...I was kidding!" bit.   You have no idea how disheartening that was....    

I'm better now.    

The Boba Fett armor was way cool.  The Iron Man red and gold was also way cool.  I liked the original armor, it looked cool in a clunky, grey way.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 22, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Actually, Henry, Riggs is not exactly what you'd call a "film enthusiast".  Each year the number of movies that he actually watches could easily be counted on two hands, probably one.  He might actually like two of them.




Neither am I. I may get to see about 5 movies a year at the theater. And that's stretching it a bit..... 

If I think it'd be interesting, then I might pick up the DVD when it comes out.


----------



## Riggs (Mar 22, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Neither am I. I may get to see about 5 movies a year at the theater. And that's stretching it a bit.....
> 
> If I think it'd be interesting, then I might pick up the DVD when it comes out.




You still have me beat considering in-theater showings.  I like the big screen and sound but I hate the people and their noises and distractions, plus way high costs of food, tickets..

Nope, DVDs work fine unless it's a big thing like LoTR or Saving Private Ryan or something that calls for a big screen.


----------



## Old One (Mar 22, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> You still have me beat considering in-theater showings.  I like the big screen and sound but I hate the people and their noises and distractions, plus way high costs of food, tickets..
> 
> Nope, DVDs work fine unless it's a big thing like LoTR or Saving Private Ryan or something that calls for a big screen.




That's why you go with the Saturday AM private screening !  I used to do this all the time with physician groups back when I was in pharmaceutical sales.  Most theaters I used back then (~ 7 years ago) required a 40-person minimum commitment, but the package tickets where $5 per head and included a kiddie popcorn and drink - all for $200. 

I am sure it would cost more to do it now...but even if it $6-8 a head, that is still only $240 to $320.  Just get 20 friends, everyone kicks in $15 bucks and you have the place to yourself!

~ OO


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 22, 2005)

That's how I saw Harry Potter 3 two weeks in advance. My fiance works in a vet's office. Free food, private screening.


----------



## Riggs (Mar 22, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> That's why you go with the Saturday AM private screening !  I used to do this all the time with physician groups back when I was in pharmaceutical sales.  Most theaters I used back then (~ 7 years ago) required a 40-person minimum commitment, but the package tickets where $5 per head and included a kiddie popcorn and drink - all for $200.
> 
> I am sure it would cost more to do it now...but even if it $6-8 a head, that is still only $240 to $320.  Just get 20 friends, everyone kicks in $15 bucks and you have the place to yourself!
> 
> ~ OO




Now private screenings I could like!  I still wouldn't go see the D&D movie though.


----------



## Belen (Mar 22, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> That's why you go with the Saturday AM private screening !  I used to do this all the time with physician groups back when I was in pharmaceutical sales.  Most theaters I used back then (~ 7 years ago) required a 40-person minimum commitment, but the package tickets where $5 per head and included a kiddie popcorn and drink - all for $200.
> 
> I am sure it would cost more to do it now...but even if it $6-8 a head, that is still only $240 to $320.  Just get 20 friends, everyone kicks in $15 bucks and you have the place to yourself!
> 
> ~ OO




See...this is what we should all do when a big flick comes out.  We should rent the theatre for ENWorld!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 22, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> You still have me beat considering in-theater showings.  I like the big screen and sound but I hate the people and their noises and distractions, plus way high costs of food, tickets..
> 
> Nope, DVDs work fine unless it's a big thing like LoTR or Saving Private Ryan or something that calls for a big screen.




I was stretching that count a bit...... I don't recall seeing anything at the theater last year.... and so far, the only thing I'll most likely see at the theater this year is Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith.... Other than that..... Nothing suits my fancy to waste my little amount of money on.

Most of it is either stupid or crap. Or both.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 22, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> Now private screenings I could like!  I still wouldn't go see the D&D movie though.




I did see it. Matinee. And it was barely worth that..... not too bad but at that time, I was mostly clueless on the whole D&D thing, having just started gaming not much sooner than that.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 22, 2005)

Hm. It was worth it to me - but for entirely non script related reasons. I'm sorry. Put a cute guy in leather pants and I'm happy.


----------



## Old One (Mar 23, 2005)

*Yo...Rel!*

Introducing the new and improved GT Brandis Tollhart!  Sheet attached, I think I got all the skill synergies, etc correct.  Only skills with ranks in them are reflected and all appropriate mods should be added in.  Same for saves.  Equipment and background to follow.

Let me know if you have any questions...

~ OO


----------



## Belen (Mar 23, 2005)

*GM Council Dinner*

I am going to try and set up the next dinner soon.  I just wanted to see what you all felt about the following:

1.) Is Sunday evening a good night for you? Is so, how do you feel about the following dates?  (Sunday, April 3 or Sunday April 10)

2.) Would you like to do it at All Fun and Games and order pizza or pasts dishes from the pizza place down the way from them?

Dave


----------



## Old One (Mar 23, 2005)

*Yo...Cthulhu's Librarian!*

CL -

Boldric of the Brigantes PC sheet is attached.  Any skills with ranks in them are reflected and all skills are core skills.  Equipment and background to follows.  Please note that if you are proficient in martial weapons (as he is), I allow you to "choke up" on reach weapons to attack adjacent foes with a -4 penalty to hit.

Double-check for synergies I might have missed !

Let me know if you have any questions...

~ OO


----------



## Rel (Mar 23, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Introducing the new and improved GT Brandis Tollhart!  Sheet attached, I think I got all the skill synergies, etc correct.  Only skills with ranks in them are reflected and all appropriate mods should be added in.  Same for saves.  Equipment and background to follow.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions...
> 
> ~ OO




Looks good so far.  I'll be fine so long as he come equipped with his cursed short sword of throwing.


----------



## Rel (Mar 23, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I am going to try and set up the next dinner soon.  I just wanted to see what you all felt about the following:
> 
> 1.) Is Sunday evening a good night for you? Is so, how do you feel about the following dates?  (Sunday, April 3 or Sunday April 10)
> 
> ...




Either of those dates works well for me so far.  If we do it on the 10th then I might be able to pull off the Deck Party Cookout.  Let me run that up my wife's flagpole and see if it sticks (to mix several metaphors).

Also, thanks to the valiant endurance of some of my players, I managed to get a test run done of the next Sky Galleons game done.  Had a few kinks to work out but I think it is solid at the heart of it.  Would anybody be interested in me running this at AF&G sometime between now and Game Day?  If so then give a time and day that would work for you and I'll see what I can manage.


----------



## Old One (Mar 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Looks good so far.  I'll be fine so long as he come equipped with his cursed short sword of throwing.




Hehe...that _CAN_ be arranged !

~ OO


----------



## Jon Potter (Mar 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Would anybody be interested in me running this at AF&G sometime between now and Game Day?  If so then give a time and day that would work for you and I'll see what I can manage.




Count me in! And I'm pretty open date-wise although I am out of town the weekend before Game Day (and Game Day itself, of course). If you had to pin me down, my ideal would probably be a weekend afternoon game.


----------



## Belen (Mar 24, 2005)

*DM Council Dinner II: The Awakening*

Ok..I went ahead and posted to the ncgameday site about the dinner.  To employ Rel's tactic.  Go here:  NAKED WOMEN to comment on the dinner.


----------



## Belen (Mar 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Either of those dates works well for me so far.  If we do it on the 10th then I might be able to pull off the Deck Party Cookout.  Let me run that up my wife's flagpole and see if it sticks (to mix several metaphors).
> 
> Also, thanks to the valiant endurance of some of my players, I managed to get a test run done of the next Sky Galleons game done.  Had a few kinks to work out but I think it is solid at the heart of it.  Would anybody be interested in me running this at AF&G sometime between now and Game Day?  If so then give a time and day that would work for you and I'll see what I can manage.




I'd love to play, but have no idea when to do it.  Christy and I are at the store every Sunday until 6.


----------



## Rel (Mar 24, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> To employ Rel's tactic...




Ooooh!  I always wanted to have a tactic named after me.  This one will do fine.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Also, thanks to the valiant endurance of some of my players, I managed to get a test run done of the next Sky Galleons game done.  Had a few kinks to work out but I think it is solid at the heart of it.




Rel, I'd like to put in a request that I play the same PC at the Game Day that I had last time (can't remember his name, the Indian bodyguard guy). I want to see if I can get in another two-weapon/double-crit attack.


----------



## Rel (Mar 24, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I'd love to play, but have no idea when to do it.  Christy and I are at the store every Sunday until 6.




Does that mean that you're available to play on Sunday afternoons or is she working during those times?


----------



## Old One (Mar 24, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Rel, I'd like to put in a request that I play the same PC at the Game Day that I had last time (can't remember his name, the Indian bodyguard guy). I want to see if I can get in another two-weapon/double-crit attack.




No!  I want to play CL's character...and so does my wife !

I am up for anything...give 'em a whiff of grape...looking foward to it.

~ OO


----------



## Rel (Mar 24, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Rel, I'd like to put in a request that I play the same PC at the Game Day that I had last time (can't remember his name, the Indian bodyguard guy). I want to see if I can get in another two-weapon/double-crit attack.




Budrajah Gurung is yours.

I'll await assigning a PC to Old One until I hear what equipment he's giving to Brandis.


----------



## Belen (Mar 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Does that mean that you're available to play on Sunday afternoons or is she working during those times?




I am available and she is working, although she may be able to play and work at the same time.  I will discuss it with her.


----------



## Old One (Mar 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'll await assigning a PC to Old One until I hear what equipment he's giving to Brandis.




I think I smell the dreaded *"dull spoon of eternal near-death"* as someone's only magic item !

~ OO


----------



## Henry (Mar 24, 2005)

Quick sorta off-topic note: The Black Company Book from Green Ronin is now mine. 

I read some of it briefly last night, and I definitely like the setting. The magic system is just as expandable as you said _(good gads, some of those caster NPCs are 50th to 75th level!!!!!)_ and I'm still having trouble trying to "break the mould" with spells, but I'm getting there. Those aforementioned casters had spell energy in the 30's to 70's; I don't even want to THINK about what their drain must be like. 

Quick Q, Old One: when blending two spells, let's say drain 1d8+3, and 1d8+2, is the total drain 1d8+5, or 2d8+5? The spell reference insinuates the latter, but chacking some posts on Green Ronin's web site seems to indicate the former, and I haven't found the book example yet. How do YOU interpret it? It may determine just how much "magical creole" I create.


----------



## Belen (Mar 24, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> I think I smell the dreaded *"dull spoon of eternal near-death"* as someone's only magic item !
> 
> ~ OO




How about the "ever present bull's eye" or the "boots of lordly infirmity?"


----------



## Old One (Mar 24, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Quick sorta off-topic note: The Black Company Book from Green Ronin is now mine.
> 
> I read some of it briefly last night, and I definitely like the setting. The magic system is just as expandable as you said _(good gads, some of those caster NPCs are 50th to 75th level!!!!!)_ and I'm still having trouble trying to "break the mould" with spells, but I'm getting there. Those aforementioned casters had spell energy in the 30's to 70's; I don't even want to THINK about what their drain must be like.
> 
> Quick Q, Old One: when blending two spells, let's say drain 1d8+3, and 1d8+2, is the total drain 1d8+5, or 2d8+5? The spell reference insinuates the latter, but chacking some posts on Green Ronin's web site seems to indicate the former, and I haven't found the book example yet. How do YOU interpret it? It may determine just how much "magical creole" I create.




Henry,

Yeah...the caster ability for some of the higher levels is insanely scary.  We are just playing around with 1st magnitude casters...there are three more magnitudes to go !

The blended spells drain is still 1d8 + final DC/5.  Check the _Lime Mist_ example on page 182.

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Mar 24, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> How about the "ever present bull's eye" or the "boots of lordly infirmity?"




Well, if Rel's martial prowess this time around is the equivilent of his martial talent last time around with this PC, I won't have to worry about in cursed items !

~ OO


----------



## Henry (Mar 24, 2005)

Let's see, now, Rel, how did the swordsmanship go again?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Ooooh!  I always wanted to have a tactic named after me.  This one will do fine.





You should be proud of that tactic....   


Considering it always works!


----------



## Rel (Mar 24, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Let's see, now, Rel, how did the swordsmanship go again?




*Rolls 1.  Accidentally flings sword.  "clatter"*  "Um...IN THE NAME OF THE EMPIRE, FEAR MY BLADE!!"

To hell with the martial prowess, I'm just glad I had Evasion and a good Ref save considering how often a certain spell, one I'll call "The Indescriminate Fireball of Jeph", was being flung into that room!

Hmm, "the dull spoon of eternal near-death", huh?

*pencils Old One in as playing Frithhh, the roughly used and slightly lisping cabin boy.*


----------



## Belen (Mar 25, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> *pencils Old One in as playing Frithhh, the roughly used and slightly lisping cabin boy.*




Will he look like Chris Elliott?


----------



## Riggs (Mar 25, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Quick sorta off-topic note: The Black Company Book from Green Ronin is now mine.




My order came in yesterday.  I've read about a third of it and like it.  They need a better set of proofreaders, but otherwise I quite like the book.  I haven't gotten into the heavy magic part yet-I saved that for less sleepy eyes.  Seems like they have done a nice job capturing the feel of the books without railroading the DM much.  Looking forward to the rest!


----------



## Rel (Mar 25, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Will he look like Chris Elliott?




Well he will now!


----------



## Old One (Mar 25, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well he will now!




Hah!

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Mar 25, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> My order came in yesterday.  I've read about a third of it and like it.  They need a better set of proofreaders, but otherwise I quite like the book.  I haven't gotten into the heavy magic part yet-I saved that for less sleepy eyes.  Seems like they have done a nice job capturing the feel of the books without railroading the DM much.  Looking forward to the rest!




Riggs,

Just to give you a head's up, Vercinius will also be a 1st magnitude caster (although not quite as accomplished as S. Antonius Bellicus).  I am still playing around with the spell talents, but he will definitely have the following talents:

Enchant
Dispel
Healing Talent

Also, plan on having the physician background and physician feat.

More to come.

~ OO


----------



## Rel (Mar 25, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I am available and she is working, although she may be able to play and work at the same time.  I will discuss it with her.




If we can arrange to do the "DM Dinner" on April 10th then I was thinking that I might try and run my Sky Galleons game that afternoon and then we could move right into Dinner mode.  Does that work for you and Mr. Potter?  I also recall AdamantineAngel playing Tex a couple Game Days ago and wondered if he wanted to get in on this.

Ideally I'll want six players but I can run with as few as 4.  If I can get some responses by the start of next week then I'll go ahead and call the store and reserve a table.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 25, 2005)

*perks up*

I'll play the dead-French guy's flunkie if it's run by Rel.

April 10th officially slotted off. My regular game be darned.


----------



## Jon Potter (Mar 25, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> If we can arrange to do the "DM Dinner" on April 10th then I was thinking that I might try and run my Sky Galleons game that afternoon and then we could move right into Dinner mode.  Does that work for you and Mr. Potter?




I'm game.


So to speak...  :\


----------



## Rel (Mar 25, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I'll play the dead-French guy's flunkie if it's run by Rel.




Sold! 

Actually now is as good a time as any to re-introduce the cast of characters and the one new face in the group.  Closer to Game Day I'll give a brief synopsis of the events that bring us up to the start of the game.  Anyhoo the PC's are...

Elizabeth "Lizzie" Jameson - Daughter of the British Provisional Governor of Mars, this girl has seen more fighting and adventure than most soldiers in the Royal Army, much to the consternation of her father.  Her quick wits and quicker rapier have gotten her out of almost every scrape she's gotten herself into.

Sir Budrajah Gurung, KCIE, D.C.M. - Gurkha bodyguard of Lizzie, Budrajah once served in the Royal Army under her father.  He has come along on her many adventures doing his best to keep her alive.  This is usually occasioned by him killing large piles of evil-doers with his cutlass and kukri.

Captain Sir Carson Umbridge, KCMG, D.S.O. - The good Captain had the misfortune to have his first command blown from the sky on her maiden voyage (through no fault of his own and thankfully while nobody was aboard).  But he has soldiered on anyway and always led his friends to victory, most recently on a rescue mission to the wild jungles of Venus.  Now he is about to have his dreams come true when he takes command of his new ship:  The Indomitable.

Dexter "Tex" Croft - This big game hunter from Texas came to Mars to escape his creditors and found himself thrust hip deep into one adventure after another.  His continued association with the British Crown Colony has garnered him a clientelle of rich aristocrats who call upon his skills as a guide and a close band of friends who rely upon his Sharps "Big Fifty" rifle to bring death to their enemies from afar.

Carlotta Morales Sanchez - "De-Frocked Spanish Nun Turned Pirate" sums it up nicely.  Originally assigned to the wildlands of Mars by the Church in order to bring God to the heathen Martians, Carlotta found herself going native.  Ever since her arrest/rescue by Captain Umbridge, she has placed her skills as a Sky Galleon pilot in the service of the Crown.  At least until something better comes along.

And introducing...

Professor Angus MacTaggart - Once an engineer in the British Royal Navy as well as the holder of the Navy Heavyweight Pugilism title, Professor MacTaggart now spends his time using his skills as a mechanic and chemist to develop new weapons and ordinance for the British Sky Galleon fleet on Mars.  He's learned that his innate toughness is always an asset when one of his experiments in the field of demolitions goes awry.


For Game Day, as it stands, I've got Cthulhu's Librarian signed up for Budrajah and (I think) Toras reprising his role as Lizzie.  That leaves Old One, Nakia, Kylekatern and Old One's pal (I don't recall if he's got an ENWorld or Game Day handle, Old One) to pick their PC's.

For those playing in the "Preview Game" at All Fun & Games, let me know who you want to play but I'll be giving first dibs to players who've played certain PC's in the past.  IIRC, this means that:

Jon Potter = Captain Umbridge
Belen Umeria = Budrajah
AdamantineAngel = Tex

If Lola is still following this thread then she's welcome to come play Carlotta again if she so desires.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 25, 2005)

What's Tex been up to since that whole Pyramid Scheme?


----------



## Toras (Mar 25, 2005)

That works.


----------



## Riggs (Mar 25, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> What's Tex been up to since that whole Pyramid Scheme?




Dishin' out the 2d12 pain from long range!  Shooting crazed dinos at too close range!
Making lizardmen curse their treefort defense designer.   The usual.


----------



## Riggs (Mar 25, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Riggs,
> 
> Just to give you a head's up, Vercinius will also be a 1st magnitude caster (although not quite as accomplished as S. Antonius Bellicus).  I am still playing around with the spell talents, but he will definitely have the following talents:
> 
> ...




Sounds good to me, but how is Verc at Tonk??


----------



## Old One (Mar 25, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> For Game Day, as it stands, I've got Cthulhu's Librarian signed up for Budrajah and (I think) Toras reprising his role as Lizzie.  That leaves Old One, Nakia, Kylekatern and Old One's pal (I don't recall if he's got an ENWorld or Game Day handle, Old One) to pick their PC's.




Damn...these all sound fun!  Tiberious is my buddy's EN World handle.  My preferences, in order, are:

The Captain (big suprise there )
Carlotta
Tex

Tiberious would probably dig Tex...although he would make a good professor as well.

~ OO


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 25, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Tiberious would probably dig Tex...although he would make a good professor as well.
> 
> ~ OO




I don't have to be Tex; I just want to be involved


----------



## nakia (Mar 25, 2005)

My picks, in order, 

Tex (having lived in Texas, and a wife who is a Texan, I think I could do him justice)
Professor MacTaggart
The Captain

But I'd really be down with anyone!


----------



## Rel (Mar 25, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I don't have to be Tex; I just want to be involved




Just so's we're clear, we're talking about two different games here (or, more precisely, two runs of the same game at different times).  So, if I'm reading things right I've now got Game Day as:

CL = Budrajah
Toras = Lizzie
Old One = Captain Umbridge
Tiberous = Tex
Nakia = Carlotta

Leaving Professor for Kylekatern.

For AF&G on April 10th:

Jon Potter = Captain Umbridge
Belen Umeria = Budrajah
AdamantineAngel = Tex

Leaving The Professor, Lizzie and Carlotta unclaimed as of yet.

Holler if I've got my wires crossed anywhere in there.


----------



## Rel (Mar 25, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> My picks, in order,
> 
> Tex (having lived in Texas, and a wife who is a Texan, I think I could do him justice)
> Professor MacTaggart
> ...




I edited my post above to give you the Professor.  If you and Tiberius decide to swap between now and then that's fine by me.


----------



## nakia (Mar 25, 2005)

No need to fight.      I'll be Carlotta; she sounds like fun.  Didn't Henry play her last game day?


----------



## Rel (Mar 25, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> No need to fight.      I'll be Carlotta; she sounds like fun.  Didn't Henry play her last game day?




Henry did in fact play her last Game Day (with slightly sluttly flair I might add).  If you still want the Professor, that's not a problem.  Nobody is fighting over anything (at this point anyway).  I just went down your list and since Old One had already expressed an interest in Tex for Tiberius then I went with your #2 choice.

If you'd like to opt for Carlotta, she's not taken.  But then neither is the Professor at this point.


----------



## nakia (Mar 25, 2005)

Put me down for Carlotta; I think I'd rather fly the Sky Galleon than blow stuff up.  I'll get some tips from Henry on how to play Carlotta to her fullest.


----------



## Rel (Mar 26, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Put me down for Carlotta; I think I'd rather fly the Sky Galleon than blow stuff up.  I'll get some tips from Henry on how to play Carlotta to her fullest.




The good news is that Carlotta, like Captain Umbridge, is trained in both manning the helm and trim controls of a Sky Galleon as well as the shipboard weaponry.  Therefore you stand a reasonable chance of getting to both fly the Sky Galleon AND blow stuff up!


----------



## Henry (Mar 26, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Put me down for Carlotta; I think I'd rather fly the Sky Galleon than blow stuff up.  I'll get some tips from Henry on how to play Carlotta to her fullest.




Lola's the better person for that, though she hasn't shown up here in a while; I played slightly, ahem, LESS conservatively than she does.  Based on Rel's take on her (he gives you some RP notes at game day) I see her as more ambition than talent, but she makes up for it with generous helpings of luck. In our Venus game, she started out trying to regain the good graces of the Crown and hopefully another ship, but she had her heartstrings plucked by those cute little Venusian reptile-men and their helpless plight and decided to aid them, though they didn't seem to take to her very well.  Carlotta's a fun character - she grows on you.


----------



## Rel (Mar 26, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Based on Rel's take on her (he gives you some RP notes at game day) I see her as more ambition than talent, but she makes up for it with generous helpings of luck.




It depends on what she's doing at the time.  Carlotta is not tremendously skilled at personal combat.  Her aim is not that great (a fact that she tries to compensate for with the use of a sawed-off shotgun) and she'd not terribly strong.  But she's VERY good at commanding a crew and flying a ship.  And she's not half bad at firing the cannons either (It takes two extra feats to do this that most people don't have).

As far as how she's roleplayed, I care not at all.  The notes I give really cover the mechanical strengths and weaknesses of the character more than personality.  I have enjoyed the twists and quirks of character added by every player I've ever GMed for at Game Day.  I suspect that this one will be no different.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Mar 26, 2005)

Rel, I could help playtest if there's still a slot open. I'm still up for dinner, regardless. Pretty sure that April 10th is the only day that I could play, though.

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Old One (Mar 26, 2005)

Rel,

Can you give me a quick description of the Indomitable?  Are we talking SPACE: 1889 armor-sided sailing ships...low-slung monitor types...or flying dreadnaughts?  Crew?  Armaments?

Thanks in advance!

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Mar 26, 2005)

*Another PC shows up!*

Nakia,

Maxian of Tyrial PC stats are attached.  Pay particular attention to the "Frightful Presence" Feat.  It is usable 1/round as a free action and causes those within 10' of you with fewer hit dice to make a Will save or become shaken (-2 penalty to attack rolls, saves and skill checks) for 1d6 + CHA bonus rounds.  Since he also has the Renown feat...this is a DC 22 Will save.  Great for breaking enemy battle lines !

All listed skills are core skills with ranks (any other skills will be untrained).  All entries should reflect appropriate base bonuses and synergies.  Double-check to make sure I didn't miss anything and let me know if you have questions.  Background/equipment will follow.

~ OO


----------



## Rel (Mar 26, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Rel,
> 
> Can you give me a quick description of the Indomitable?  Are we talking SPACE: 1889 armor-sided sailing ships...low-slung monitor types...or flying dreadnaughts?  Crew?  Armaments?
> 
> ...




I'll give you a few more details in the lead-in to the adventure once I've gotten it written up.  _The Indomitable_ is basically a steam powered Gunship of the _Dauntless_ class.  Some 70-80 feet long, armored but not heavily.  She would typically carry a crew of around 20.

All of her guns are deck mounted rather than inside the hull.  This exposes the gun crews to enemy fire but provides maximum visibility and angle of fire for the weapons.  For a small ship like this it is deemed necessary for her to bring as many guns as possible to bear at one time.

A typical weapon loadout would be a 4" Long Gun mounted on both bow and behind the pilothouse, 3lb Hotchkiss Rotating Canons as the "waist guns" and some anti-personell weapons (typically Nordenfelt's though the Royal Navy is considering moving to the Maxim Gun) on swivel mounts port and starboard near the tail.  As for the specific weapons the ship is armed with for this adventure, all will be revealed in the fullness of time...


----------



## Old One (Mar 26, 2005)

Rel,

Cool...that is enough for me to visualize.  Kind of like the "Sand Peebles" in space !

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Mar 26, 2005)

*Medic!*

Riggs,

Vercinius of Osirian's stats are posted below.  All core skills are noted (no ranks in anything else).  All basic synergies and stat bonuses should be included...just double-check to make sure.  Since I am not using the BCCS Background traits for any other PCs, I converted the Physician Background Trait into an Advanced Talent (Dedicated) in the Healing tree...probably not quite balanced, but what the heck .

If the Heal check looks a bit wonky...there are synergy bonuses coming from 4 or 5 different places, so Big V can definitely patch some people up!

Let me know if you have any questions!

~ OO


----------



## Riggs (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks OO, and cool with me on the Physician move.  I'll look this over and put it on a character sheet.


----------



## Riggs (Mar 27, 2005)

*About Verc*

Hi OO, I wanted to ask about the Heal skill Vercinius has.  You list his skill bonus/total but I saw that the Physician feat and somewhere else uses the ranks the person has as a metric.  Can I get the # of ranks in Heal Verc has?  No hurry of course.

That's all the questions I have for now, but then I am one chapter away from Magic in the BCCS and haven't stolen Rel's D20 book yet either.   



And Happy Easter all...


----------



## Old One (Mar 27, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> Hi OO, I wanted to ask about the Heal skill Vercinius has.  You list his skill bonus/total but I saw that the Physician feat and somewhere else uses the ranks the person has as a metric.  Can I get the # of ranks in Heal Verc has?  No hurry of course.
> 
> That's all the questions I have for now, but then I am one chapter away from Magic in the BCCS and haven't stolen Rel's D20 book yet either.
> 
> ...




Riggs,

He is maxed out with 12 ranks (level + 3 for a core skill), just enough to qualify for the physician feat.

Happy Easter on ya (as OO eats some Easter M & Ms).

~ OO


----------



## Riggs (Mar 28, 2005)

Inked it in on the sheet, thanks.


----------



## Old One (Mar 29, 2005)

Riggs,

Glad to be of service!

Nakia,

Scroll up to see Maxian...

Other *Demon Scorpion* players...I am working on the backgrounder, equipment, etc and should have that completed shortly.  A couple of notes, caveats, etc to get you in the mood:

 Death/Dying/Etc - We will be using the Grim Tales mechanics for this (with a few adjustments), but will be using the BCCS Healing/Healing Talents.  This includes Massive Damage Threshhold, a slightly enhanced range before death for those with higher CON scores, etc.  This also means limited insta-heals...aside from Vercinius's medic ability and some magic items.  Most healing consists of converting lethal damage to non-lethal damage, which then recovers at the standard non-lethal damage rate of 1 point/character level/hour.  In GT, you are disabled at 0 hp and remain disabled until you exceed - Current CON modifier (so a PC with a 16 CON can act as disabled from 0 to -3 hps, unless another condition, such as blowing an MDT, prevails).
 Armor as damage conversion.  We will be using this variant.  Armor converts damage equal to its AC bonus from lethal to non-lethal for _physical_ attacks.  Note that most magic, such as energy effects, is not subject to damage conversion.  I will be providing your PC with an armor type I feel is most appropriate.  Feel free to petition for an armor change if you feel it is warranted.
 Defense bonus.  The trade-off on armor conversion is the affect on class-based defensive bonus.  You class-based defensive bonus is limited to the maximum DEX bonus for the armor you are wearing.  One of the armor augmentations for BCCS equipment reduces this penalty and I will add it in where I feel it makes sense.
 Caster Fetishes.  I will probably provide the 2 casters with fetishes totaling +X in Magic Use bonuses, but allow you flexibility on how you want to break the fetishes up.  For example, if I provide you with +12 fetish bonuses, you can put it all on one +12 fetish for one spell talent or break it up among 3 or 4 talents.  Bonuses will need to be in increments of 2.  There may also be a couple of enhanced material components that will allow +X bonus to certain spells with limited usage.
More to follow soon!

~ OO


----------



## Henry (Mar 29, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> > Armor as damage conversion.  We will be using this variant.  Armor converts damage equal to its AC bonus from lethal to non-lethal for _physical_ attacks.  Note that most magic, such as energy effects, is not subject to damage conversion.  I will be providing your PC with an armor type I feel is most appropriate.  Feel free to petition for an armor change if you feel it is warranted.
> > ...The trade-off on armor conversion is the affect on class-based defensive bonus.  You class-based defensive bonus is limited to the maximum DEX bonus for the armor you are wearing.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 29, 2005)

Et Tu Raleigh?

Oh man... I open up my email this morning and see an email in there from a recruiter I'd spoken with before moving out to Virginia, with a possible job offer in Raleigh. I had a similar job on the plate, but they took too long to respond, and Richmond needed an answer, so I rejected them. Now, it seems there are 3 openings there, so once again Raleigh rears it heads, so to speak.

So, I figured I'd post in here with some questions. First off, is the housing market there sane? Because Richmond's is not. It's all over the board. And increasing rapidly. Houses that would cost 200k in Kansas City routinely sell for 300/400k here. We looked a modest 3,000sq ft. house in what I consider mid-town area, it had no fancy amenities of any kind. Finished (Small) basement, and was over 20 years old, and they were asking $530k for it. The realtor said there was another house with just 110 more sq. ft, equally as old, and they were asking $600k.  These people are on crack here.

So, as much as I would hate moving again so soon, if I were going to do that, I'd want to do it before I bought a house here, obviously.   I wrote the recruiter back to get some more info.. We'll see what he says.


----------



## Toras (Mar 29, 2005)

Not sure on housing, but townhouses and apartments (away from campus that is) seem to be on the sane side.  Depends how far out of "Raleigh" you are will to live.


----------



## nakia (Mar 29, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Nakia,
> 
> Maxian of Tyrial PC stats are attached.  Pay particular attention to the "Frightful Presence" Feat.  It is usable 1/round as a free action and causes those within 10' of you with fewer hit dice to make a Will save or become shaken (-2 penalty to attack rolls, saves and skill checks) for 1d6 + CHA bonus rounds.  Since he also has the Renown feat...this is a DC 22 Will save.  Great for breaking enemy battle lines !
> 
> ...




I'm here!  I'll check him over tonight when I get home and have the book in front of me.  And the frightful presence feat sounds cool!  Does it affect allies as well?


----------



## Old One (Mar 29, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Two things:
> --Does this mean that, theoretically, Antonius could wear leather armor? 2 damage conversion, +6 max dex and class defense bonus, and +0 for attacks & skill & magic use checks? Not petitioning, mind you, but it'd be useful to know in a pinch.



Yep...he could also wear heavier armor with a "Mastercraft" benefit that lowers the armor check penalty.  As long as the penalty is 0, he is fine.  Heavier armor becomes problematic quickly since he doens't have any armor proficiencies or the armored caster feat.  That means that any armor check penalties are deducted from all skills and attacks and count as a double-penalty on Magic Use checks.


			
				Henry said:
			
		

> --Does the Force Talent's damage (if converted to lethal) count as physical damage for armor? And would all non-lethal damage not be affected by armor?



I would say yes, since the spell description indicates it forms into a weapon.  However, if you pay the DC cost to jump it to an area of effect spell, I would say no.  Energy attacks (fire, cold, etc) definitely are exempt from damage conversion.  The armor as damage conversion variant ignores non-lethal damage up to its AC bonus, so it would off significant protection against lower level uses of Force (formed weapon).  I would again rule it doesn't protect against area of effect usage.


			
				Henry said:
			
		

> What was the name of that stuff from Black Company - the Red Draught, or something?



I think it is in the book somewhere...


			
				Henry said:
			
		

> Cool.



I gotta throw you guys a couple of customization bones !

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Mar 29, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I'm here!  I'll check him over tonight when I get home and have the book in front of me.  And the frightful presence feat sounds cool!  Does it affect allies as well?




Nah...

Just the bad guys!

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Mar 29, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Nah...
> 
> Just the bad guys!
> 
> ~ OO




Good!  That prevents the "you go up there and scare them, we've got your back *wink, nudge*" tactic.

I'll have to come up with some cool ways for him to invoke the ability.  Just an icy stare, or something more dramatic?


----------



## Rel (Mar 29, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> So, I figured I'd post in here with some questions. First off, is the housing market there sane? Because Richmond's is not. It's all over the board. And increasing rapidly. Houses that would cost 200k in Kansas City routinely sell for 300/400k here. We looked a modest 3,000sq ft. house in what I consider mid-town area, it had no fancy amenities of any kind. Finished (Small) basement, and was over 20 years old, and they were asking $530k for it. The realtor said there was another house with just 110 more sq. ft, equally as old, and they were asking $600k.  These people are on crack here.
> 
> So, as much as I would hate moving again so soon, if I were going to do that, I'd want to do it before I bought a house here, obviously.   I wrote the recruiter back to get some more info.. We'll see what he says.




Where exactly would you be working.  Like can you give a street address?  "Raleigh" is a big place and folks sometimes just say "Raleigh" when they mean the whole RTP (that's Research Triangle Park) area.

Based on what you've reported, I think you'll find the housing market here much more reasonable than Richmond but it also depends somewhat on where you want to live and how long you are willing to commute.

I live outside the city limits on a 1 acre lot in a 1,700 s.f. house built in 1978.  Most of the houses in our neighborhood are of a similar vintage and size and range from about $140K-230K.  Assuming reasonable traffic I could get anywhere in the RTP area in 30-45 minutes.

For newer houses in the "hotter" subdivisions you'll pay more than that but most of the "newer, hotter" subdivisions also take as long or longer to get anywhere than from here.

At the moment, I don't have any jobs scheduled on the Friday before Game Day.  If you want to drive down earlier in the day I'll be happy to show you around town and let you get a feel for the area.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 29, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> At the moment, I don't have any jobs scheduled on the Friday before Game Day.  If you want to drive down earlier in the day I'll be happy to show you around town and let you get a feel for the area.




Road Trip with Rel!

By the way, Rel, did I mention/did you know that you were in an issue of Dungeon? As a fully statted character.


----------



## Rel (Mar 29, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> By the way, Rel, did I mention/did you know that you were in an issue of Dungeon? As a fully statted character.




Um...NO!

Am I as good looking as I think I am?


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 29, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Um...NO!
> 
> Am I as good looking as I think I am?




Actually, if memory serves, you're an evil, green, Cyclopean, extraplanar unique familiar.

I think you've got like 15 HD though.

When I get home tonight, I'll scan in your image and stat block. That way you'll know what and who you really are.


----------



## Rel (Mar 29, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Actually, if memory serves, you're an evil, green, Cyclopean, extraplanar unique familiar.




Sounds about right.

"Does all this evil make me look fat?"

*bats his eyelash*


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 29, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Where exactly would you be working.  Like can you give a street address?  "Raleigh" is a big place and folks sometimes just say "Raleigh" when they mean the whole RTP (that's Research Triangle Park) area.




According to my last conversation with this recruiter (he hasn't responded back to my email just yet), this was on the opposite side of Raleigh from RTP. He said this was a good thing as it would be going against the flow of traffic. In other words, whereas most people would be going one direction, I'd be going the other. The job was at the post office, so while I'd work for Northrup-Grumman (the big contractor), it would be at a large post office facility.



> Based on what you've reported, I think you'll find the housing market here much more reasonable than Richmond but it also depends somewhat on where you want to live and how long you are willing to commute.
> 
> I live outside the city limits on a 1 acre lot in a 1,700 s.f. house built in 1978.  Most of the houses in our neighborhood are of a similar vintage and size and range from about $140K-230K.  Assuming reasonable traffic I could get anywhere in the RTP area in 30-45 minutes.




That does seem more reasonable. Well, at least compared to here. We had a 2,000 sq.ft. house a Kansas City suburb with an unfinished basement (total of 2,700 once finished) that we sold for 186k. And it was 2 years old; all wood floors on the first level, tile in the bathrooms, jacuzzi tub, etc.




> At the moment, I don't have any jobs scheduled on the Friday before Game Day.  If you want to drive down earlier in the day I'll be happy to show you around town and let you get a feel for the area.




I might consider that. If this conversation with the recruiting ends up being something that I find to be promising, I was thinking that I could drive down earlier and meet with him late on Friday. I may take you up on your offer. We'll see where this goes.

I know one thing. There sure seem to be a lot of gamers in that area!


----------



## Rel (Mar 29, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I know one thing. There sure seem to be a lot of gamers in that area!




If'n you act fast, you might be able to move down here in time to catch a ride back with me to Gen Con by way of Virginia.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 30, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> If'n you act fast, you might be able to move down here in time to catch a ride back with me to Gen Con by way of Virginia.




Yes, perhaps. I wouldn't expect to be down there before say, May at the earliest. And that's if he offers me some whiz-bang job at a great salary that I just can't refuse. I'm in a lease ATM, and I'd have to figure out what ways there are around that. At least it's only 3 hours away, and not 20.


----------



## Riggs (Mar 30, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Actually, if memory serves, you're an evil, green, Cyclopean, extraplanar unique familiar.
> 
> I think you've got like 15 HD though.
> 
> When I get home tonight, I'll scan in your image and stat block. That way you'll know what and who you really are.




Dude!  They've SEEN you?!?!?     

Well I have to admit, Rel is not green.  Not unless he's in the Keys drinking...  
He has two eyes also, but the evil RBDM extraplanar unique part is spot on!  And to us, he's familiar.  As to 15HD, we have no idea, we don't hit our very own RBDM...Our characters have a tough enough time as it is--he sends them to Hell when we DON'T hit him!!


----------



## Rel (Mar 30, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> Our characters have a tough enough time as it is--he sends them to Hell when we DON'T hit him!!




Aw, c'mon.  In the current campaign the worst I've done is send you to the bad part of town.  Plus, I've promised Changeling whores for the next session!

I'm practically a saint and you know it!


----------



## Gerzel (Mar 30, 2005)

This is off topic but I'd like to announce:

I'm trying to get a PBEM started and am looking for Players/GMs for

*PARANOIA XP*
Daycycles of Our Complex

ComplexDays@yahoogroups.com
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/ComplexDays/

Welcome, dear citizen!
This is an email list for loyal citizens of our good AlphaComplex to participate in a play-by-email version of the FUN and Perfect Role-Playing-Game Paranoia XP published by the Famous Game Designers over at Mongoose Press.
All email messages should have the proper clearance marked in their subject lines:
[IR] Infrared - Off Topic Discussion
[R] Red - In Character Posts
[O] Orange - CBay, the IR Market and IC Messages
[Y] Yellow - Player's Discussion
[G] Green - Setting Discussion
* Blue - Mission Offerings and Recruitment
 Indigo - Player Character Sheets
[V] Violet - Rules Discussion
[UV] UltraViolet - Game Masters' Discussion*


----------



## Old One (Mar 30, 2005)

*Yo!  Tiberious!*

Tiberious,

Your PC stats for Myrwyn of Eastenmarch are attached.  Gear and backgrounder to follow shortly.  Let me know if you have any questions and I hope the Mother-in-Law's was fun !

~ OO


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 30, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Aw, c'mon.  In the current campaign the worst I've done is send you to the bad part of town.  Plus, I've promised Changeling whores for the next session!
> 
> I'm practically a saint and you know it!




*laffs*

Are you making them twitch now? I think our group might twitch if they heard "changeling whores"....


----------



## Old One (Mar 30, 2005)

*Come an' Get it!*

*GEAR*

The "stuff" is starting to show up.  Let me know if you have questions on your gear.  The lists are subject to slight addition/subtraction !

~ OO


----------



## Rel (Mar 30, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> *GEAR*
> 
> The "stuff" is starting to show up.  Let me know if you have questions on your gear.  The lists are subject to slight addition/subtraction !
> 
> ~ OO




The "magic items" part looks fine and is well explained.  The "exceptional" stuff has terms that I can guess at the meanings of but are a little hazy given my lack of the BCCS.  I'm not going to sweat this since I can either browse Riggs copy of the book or you'll explain it at Game Day.

One question:  Are we supposed to put these guys on a character sheet and bring them with us or will you have the PC's pre-printed when we get there?


----------



## Rel (Mar 30, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> *laffs*
> 
> Are you making them twitch now? I think our group might twitch if they heard "changeling whores"....




After having encountered a Succubus Whore (described as "The Unholy Love Child of Lucy Liu and Monica Bellucci") in the last campaign it takes a lot to make them twitch these days.  But give me time.  They're only 2nd level and I don't want to use up all their innocence at once.


----------



## Old One (Mar 30, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> The "magic items" part looks fine and is well explained.  The "exceptional" stuff has terms that I can guess at the meanings of but are a little hazy given my lack of the BCCS.  I'm not going to sweat this since I can either browse Riggs copy of the book or you'll explain it at Game Day.
> 
> One question:  Are we supposed to put these guys on a character sheet and bring them with us or will you have the PC's pre-printed when we get there?




Rel,

In reverse order:

1) Swing by the Bad Axe Games website and pick up a GT character sheet.  I will be asking all players to complete their own sheet and bring 2 copies to the game.

2) Taking a quick look at your gear...Mastercraft reduces the armor check penalty by 1 for each increment, so the chain shirt has no armor check penalty (although it doesn't specify it in the BCCS book, I am also allowing this benefit to increase the max DEX bonus by 1 for each increment, which means the max DEX bonus for this chain shirt is 6 - this will drop your class-based defense bonus from 7 to 6 while wearing the chain shirt).  Fortified provides a 10% chance to negate criticals and sneak attacks.  Accurate gives +1 to hit per increment.  Balanced provides a +1 bonus to initiative for each increment.  Sharp provides +1 damage bonus to slashing/piercing weapons per increment.

Hope that helps!

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Mar 30, 2005)

*And yet more stuff...*

*More Gear*

Grab bags for Vercinius, Maxian, Boldric and Myrwyn attached...

Let me know if you have any questions!

~ OO

EDIT: Added Myrwyn's gear


----------



## Belen (Mar 30, 2005)

*DM Dinner*

Ok, for all those who're going to the dinner.  Do you want to pre-order the food or order when you arrive.  No one is confined to pizza as they have a quizno's down the way too, but for those who want pizza, we can order it from the store and go pick it up, so that you can eat not long after arrival.

So...thoughts?


----------



## Henry (Mar 30, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> The "stuff" is starting to show up. Let me know if you have questions on your gear. The lists are subject to slight addition/subtraction !




Hey, that's some pretty fantastic gear!

We're doomed.


----------



## Riggs (Mar 30, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Aw, c'mon.  In the current campaign the worst I've done is send you to the bad part of town.  Plus, I've promised Changeling whores for the next session!
> 
> I'm practically a saint and you know it!




Well yeah, actually, you've been pretty nice to my Artificer, but I thought that was the kind of behavior you didn't want shown on these boards...won't they get suspicious?...kinda like when we get promised changeling whores?  Hey!...


----------



## Old One (Mar 30, 2005)

*Demon Scorpion Backgrounder...*

Get it while it's hot!

*Black Eyes of the Demon Scorpion Backgrounder*

The Backgrounder and a reference map are attached.  The army (and your party are in the southeastern area of the map).  For those that played in the last Emorian scenario...some of this will be pretty familiar.

In brief, you are part of a 35-person strike team infiltrating a Sythian stronghold while an elite Emorian legion provides a diversionary assault.  Let me know what quesitons you have.

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Mar 30, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Hey, that's some pretty fantastic gear!
> 
> We're doomed.




Are you mocking the GM?!?

!

~ OO

PS - Yes...you are doomed !


----------



## Henry (Mar 30, 2005)

> PS - Yes...you are doomed !





What the heck...  _Morituri te salu-_frickin_-tamus_!


----------



## Rel (Mar 30, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Ok, for all those who're going to the dinner.  Do you want to pre-order the food or order when you arrive.  No one is confined to pizza as they have a quizno's down the way too, but for those who want pizza, we can order it from the store and go pick it up, so that you can eat not long after arrival.
> 
> So...thoughts?




I'll be there all afternoon so my inclination is to just order when it's getting about time to eat.


----------



## Old One (Mar 30, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> What the heck...  _Morituri te salu-_frickin_-tamus_!




Damn...now I am going to go and look something up !

What?  No questions anyone?

~ OO


----------



## Rel (Mar 31, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> What?  No questions anyone?
> 
> ~ OO




What's the range increment on a fumbled short sword?


----------



## Henry (Mar 31, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> What's the range increment on a fumbled short sword?




African or European?


----------



## Rel (Mar 31, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> African or European?




Given the campaign setting, I'll have to go with the latter.  The unladen, European gladius.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 31, 2005)

Rel, in all his statted out glory. Plus tactics and pic! (Plus a pick!)


----------



## Old One (Mar 31, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Rel, in all his statted out glory. Plus tactics and pic! (Plus a pick!)




Hah!

~ OO


----------



## Rel (Mar 31, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Hah!
> 
> ~ OO




I look taller than that in person, don't I?

Oh, and Riggs, not a word about my "Tiny Heavy Pick" or I'll give your character herpes cinplex 23 just for setting foot in the same ward as the Changeling whores.

(I assure you folks who don't know Riggs personally that that was entirely necessary.)


----------



## Henry (Mar 31, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Damn...now I am going to go and look something up !
> 
> What?  No questions anyone?
> 
> ~ OO




OK, a few questions:

How many action points do the PCs have? I didn't see any listed for my character sheet, but didn't know if anyone else saw this.

For this game, do the material components count as fetishes, or is it a different type of prop? IOW, if I use a +4 fetish with a snow eel egg to generate a cold-blast, will that be a +8 bonus or a +12? Black Company only has the fetishes, but it says you can only get one prop bonus for each type of prop.

This question is for Riggs and Old One, and anyone else with the Black Company book - If I am reading it right, it takes at least a +15 to magic use to change a personal affect to an area effect, right? (+10 from personal to touch, and +5 for touch to area) If so, that's a serious cramp on sharing Wards and Force shields of real efficacy. Fortunately, the equipment will help this.

One nitpicky comment: "Loadstone" should probably be "Lodestone." 

and one praise: Thank you for that armor. This is one _scary_ little man.


----------



## Old One (Mar 31, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> OK, a few questions:
> 
> How many action points do the PCs have? I didn't see any listed for my character sheet, but didn't know if anyone else saw this.




Undecided right now.  It will probably be in the 5-7 range per PC.  It won't be the "full" complement (5 + 1/2 character level, round down) because (1) I figure a couple have been used previously and (2) The short-term nature of a 1-shot encourages maximum AP burn, whereas a long-running PC would husband them more carefully.  That said, my experiece with the last 1-shot I ran is that there are PLENTY of opportunities to earn more and I am not shy about awarding them !

Also, I am blending the GT/BCCS action point mechanics and tossing in a few of my own, so there will be a broad range of items to use them for.  For instance, one thing I am adding is the ability to spend an AP for a Heroic Surge if you roll a nat 20 on initiative...things like that.  I will include APs with the 2-3 page Rules Primer I am prepping.



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> For this game, do the material components count as fetishes, or is it a different type of prop? IOW, if I use a +4 fetish with a snow eel egg to generate a cold-blast, will that be a +8 bonus or a +12? Black Company only has the fetishes, but it says you can only get one prop bonus for each type of prop.



This may be a bit of a departure from the BCCS rules or it showed up in the GR forum errata discussion (or maybe I am just being nice)...I don't recall...but I am allowing for 5 enhancement potentials: Verbal, Somatic, Material (consumed in casting), Fetish (hat, gloves, wand, etc) and XP burn.  Each spell typically includes the Verbal component and you have to increase the DC if you remove it (+10).  The Snoweel egg counts as the material prop (providing an enhanced material component), but if you also have a +4 fetish attuned to Create Energy (Cold) that provides +4...you would bump the bonus to +12.

EDIT: Just remember that what you get...enemy casters may get as well  



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> This question is for Riggs and Old One, and anyone else with the Black Company book - If I am reading it right, it takes at least a +15 to magic use to change a personal affect to an area effect, right? (+10 from personal to touch, and +5 for touch to area) If so, that's a serious cramp on sharing Wards and Force shields of real efficacy. Fortunately, the equipment will help this.



That is correct.  Therefore, it is an effect best cast prior to combat when you can take extra time to hit the higher DC.



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> One nitpicky comment: "Loadstone" should probably be "Lodestone."




Someone is bucking for the Sythian BBQ of the Year award !



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> and one praise: Thank you for that armor. This is one _scary_ little man.




Hah!  Just wait to run into my "scary Little Women" (apologies to Lousia May) !

~ OO


----------



## Henry (Mar 31, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Undecided right now.  It will probably be in the 5-7 range per PC.




That's fine - it's just nice to know the ballpark.



> Also, I am blending the GT/BCCS action point mechanics and tossing in a few of my own, so there will be a broad range of items to use them for.




I shall await eagerly.



> ...I am allowing for 5 enhancement potentials: Verbal, Somatic, Material (consumed in casting), Fetish (hat, gloves, wand, etc) and XP burn.




I figured it, but wanted to confirm. While I'm thinking about it, you mention some components that provide a bonus to "any spell you can cast." Do I assume we pick which spells these components apply to ahead of time (say, 4 affliction spells, 3 fear spells, and 8 wards spells) or is it like a "generic spell component pouch" sort of thing where after X number of castings of any sort and it's used up? 



> That is correct.  Therefore, it is an effect best cast prior to combat when you can take extra time to hit the higher DC.




Speaking of which, are you following the extra time rules? Assuming so (judging from your last statement), that would mean a big bonus for our squad if I and Vercinius had time to "ramp us up" if we ever have forewarning to an event.  "Fellow Emorians, you may have to stand here for 15 minutes, but trust me, you won't regret it." 



> Someone is bucking for the Sythian BBQ of the Year award !




That's nothing - I'm calling my Afflict fetish the "Sythian-Bone Necklace."  Made from the genuine article, since these diseased-dogs-for-mothers vex us so...


----------



## Old One (Mar 31, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> I figured it, but wanted to confirm. While I'm thinking about it, you mention some components that provide a bonus to "any spell you can cast." Do I assume we pick which spells these components apply to ahead of time (say, 4 affliction spells, 3 fear spells, and 8 wards spells) or is it like a "generic spell component pouch" sort of thing where after X number of castings of any sort and it's used up?




Nope...I am being an even bigger softie...you have enough components to support 15 castings of _each_ spell you can cast.  Hey, you guys are from the Inspectorate...you got have some bennies for being _muris_ ! 



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, are you following the extra time rules? Assuming so (judging from your last statement), that would mean a big bonus for our squad if I and Vercinius had time to "ramp us up" if we ever have forewarning to an event.  "Fellow Emorians, you may have to stand here for 15 minutes, but trust me, you won't regret it."




Yep (of course, that subsumes I am _giving_ you extra time...instead of trying to rip you a new one on a continual basis !



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> That's nothing - I'm calling my Afflict fetish the "Sythian-Bone Necklace."  Made from the genuine article, since these diseased-dogs-for-mothers vex us so...




Hah!  I like that one...

~ OO


----------



## Henry (Mar 31, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Nope...I am being an even bigger softie...you have enough components to support 15 castings of _each_ spell you can cast.  Hey, you guys are from the Inspectorate...you got have some bennies for being _muris_ !





Damn, we ARE doomed.  Due to drain, If I cast more than 15 or 20 spells in the whole adventure, I'll be very impressed. Gotta go home tonight and re-think my spells a THIRD time...




> Yep (of course, that subsumes I am _giving_ you extra time...instead of trying to rip you a new one on a continual basis !




I have no problem with this. With luck, Vercinius shall sew what you rip.


----------



## Rel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've decided to follow Old One's example and go ahead and post the background material for my Sky Galleons game.  Enjoy and feel free to ask questions.


----------



## paulsometimes (Mar 31, 2005)

Ah man, here I was thinking this would be a cool event to go check out and I begin thinking about how I'm gonna do it.  Then I notice the date and that's the same day there's gonna be an air show on base that day and I have to be here for that.  So it goes.  Hope everyone has fun at this event.


Paul


----------



## Henry (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey, Paul!

Keep checking back here, because we hold these things three times a year! I'm not sure when the next one is, but it's usually sometime in September.


----------



## Old One (Apr 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I've decided to follow Old One's example and go ahead and post the background material for my Sky Galleons game.  Enjoy and feel free to ask questions.




Damn...you are even meaner than I am...at least you guys have a legion backing you up !

~ OO


----------



## Riggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I look taller than that in person, don't I?
> 
> Oh, and Riggs, not a word about my "Tiny Heavy Pick" or I'll give your character herpes cinplex 23 just for setting foot in the same ward as the Changeling whores.
> 
> (I assure you folks who don't know Riggs personally that that was entirely necessary.)





Wha???!  Me?  Not a word!      Never dreamed of it.  Lessee, yep, I erased all that text I had before, yes!   Also, I make no comment concerning your "deliver touch attack" capabilities with whomever you'd date in those pink drawers and purple sash!   
And that was Lazarius that said that last bit. You can't see him because he turned invisible a second ago when a door slammed.


----------



## Rel (Apr 1, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Damn...you are even meaner than I am...at least you guys have a legion backing you up !
> 
> ~ OO




I need you nervous about the afternoon session so you'll cut me some breaks in the morning.

Also, what part of "Rorke's Drift" made you think "Bah, it's not like he'll put us up against impossible odds!"?  Anything less than a near TPK would be historically inaccurate, right?


----------



## Old One (Apr 2, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I need you nervous about the afternoon session so you'll cut me some breaks in the morning.
> 
> Also, what part of "Rorke's Drift" made you think "Bah, it's not like he'll put us up against impossible odds!"?  Anything less than a near TPK would be historically inaccurate, right?




Hehe...that will just encourage me to be doubly fiendish  !

Of course, if you are whuppin' up on us too bad...I will break into a stunning rendition of _"Men of Harlech"._

And I do mean stunning...when I am finished...everyone will be stunned  (Believe me...you don't want to hear me sing ).

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Apr 2, 2005)

*Volunteer Needed...*

Does anyone in my _*Demon Eyes*_ game want to volunteer to chronicle the adveture for posting in the SH Forum?  If someone is willing take some notes of major action, good 1-liners, famous (and infamous) moments or, better yet, willing to do it up right, that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

~ Old One


----------



## Rel (Apr 2, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Does anyone in my _*Demon Eyes*_ game want to volunteer to chronicle the adveture for posting in the SH Forum?  If someone is willing take some notes of major action, good 1-liners, famous (and infamous) moments or, better yet, willing to do it up right, that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ~ Old One




Absolutely!

I volunteer...

Henry.  He's perceptive, has a good memory and doesn't already have a Story Hour that he's nearly a year behind on.

Everyone who agrees with me, don't respond within the next 5 minutes.  GO!


----------



## Rel (Apr 2, 2005)

...and I think we have a winner!


----------



## Old One (Apr 2, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> ...and I think we have a winner!




Hah!  Of course, that assumes we can keep him sober long enough to pen something classy !

~ OO


----------



## Rel (Apr 2, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Hah!  Of course, that assumes we can keep him sober long enough to pen something classy !
> 
> ~ OO




Henry's not much of a drinker and I don't care if it's classy anyway.


----------



## Old One (Apr 4, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Henry's not much of a drinker...




Oh...I can fix that !

~ OO


----------



## Henry (Apr 4, 2005)

Why do I get this image of:

_Sergeant: All those volunteering for charging the hill, take a step forward!

*All but one Private takes a step backwards*

Sergeant: Congratulations, Private! You're a brave man!_

Sure, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Rel (Apr 4, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Sure, I'll give it a shot.




IT WORKED!


----------



## Old One (Apr 4, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> IT WORKED!




_Beware the subtle mind-powers of Jedi Rel..._

Thanks, Henry...one extra action point for you!

~ OO


----------



## Rel (Apr 4, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> _Beware the subtle mind-powers of Jedi Rel..._




*waves hand*  "Brandis could use a couple extra action points as well."

*waves hand again* "And no 'hailstorm of arrows' this time either."



*thinks about waving hand a third time and suggesting that Old One bring us snacks but decides not to push his luck*


----------



## Old One (Apr 5, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> *waves hand*  "Brandis could use a couple extra action points as well."
> 
> *waves hand again* "And no 'hailstorm of arrows' this time either."
> 
> ...




Nice try, Young Jedi Tollhart...but since I am rapidly becoming Jaba the Hut (too much Easter candy), I am immune to your Jedi mind tricks !

A quick question on your SGoM game...actually, 2 questions:

(1) Does the Captain know about the professor's expertise with explosives?

(2) Is there anytime to requisition a couple of items before departing (specifically, large cargo nets)?

~ OO


----------



## Rel (Apr 5, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Nice try, Young Jedi Tollhart...but since I am rapidly becoming Jaba the Hut (too much Easter candy), I am immune to your Jedi mind tricks !




Hmm, I find an interesting theory emerging...perhaps fat insulates against the Force.  Consider the fact that the two beings in the movies who seem immune to such things are Jabba and Watto.  The latter is a bit paunchy at best (assuming there are such things as slender Toydarians) and the first needs no explanation.  On the other hand, Imperial Stormtroopers, who are doubtlessly trained to within an inch of their body fat, seem almost comically suggestable.  Just a thought.



> A quick question on your SGoM game...actually, 2 questions:
> 
> (1) Does the Captain know about the professor's expertise with explosives?




The Captain is only just meeting the Professor within an hour or so of departing for Rorke's Drift.  But the Professor will be bringing along a variety of things that go "bang", "zap" and also "kapow" so he might be able to put together something creative and fun en route.



> (2) Is there anytime to requisition a couple of items before departing (specifically, large cargo nets)?




Yes but barely.  Again, time is critical because it will take you a day to steam southeast to the outpost.  So I'll allow the cargo nets but you may not have a wheelbarrow, nor a coatrack.  If I let you have cargo nets, a wheelbarrow and a coatrack then the Martians might as well surrender before you even leave the docks.


----------



## Old One (Apr 5, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Hmm, I find an interesting theory emerging...perhaps fat insulates against the Force.  Consider the fact that the two beings in the movies who seem immune to such things are Jabba and Watto.  The latter is a bit paunchy at best (assuming there are such things as slender Toydarians) and the first needs no explanation.  On the other hand, Imperial Stormtroopers, who are doubtlessly trained to within an inch of their body fat, seem almost comically suggestable.  Just a thought.



You may be on to something there...perhaps I shall test that theory in my on-going quest to achieve maximum density!  A second child, winter and insanely busy travel schedule has not been kind to my waistline !



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> The Captain is only just meeting the Professor within an hour or so of departing for Rorke's Drift.  But the Professor will be bringing along a variety of things that go "bang", "zap" and also "kapow" so he might be able to put together something creative and fun en route.




Got it...



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Yes but barely.  Again, time is critical because it will take you a day to steam southeast to the outpost.  So I'll allow the cargo nets but you may not have a wheelbarrow, nor a coatrack.  If I let you have cargo nets, a wheelbarrow and a coatrack then the Martians might as well surrender before you even leave the docks.




No wheelbarrow?  Dammit!  How about several dozen pretty potted plants?  Tulips, specifically...everyone knows that Martians love tulips !

~ OO


----------



## Henry (Apr 5, 2005)

Be wary, Rel - the latest issue of Anarchist Monthly noted 42 distinct poisons to be made with Tulips, and everybody knows what you can do with Cargo netting...

BTW, Old One, and anyone else interested, last night I cobbled together a Spell Planner for the Black Company magic rules using MS Excel. I plan to pretty it up a step or two more, and after that if anyone's interested I'll be glad to share via e-mail. It's not that fancy, and is basically a series of lookup tables that calc the magic use DC, drain, and actions, based on the magical aptitude.



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> ...perhaps fat insulates against the Force. Consider the fact that the two beings in the movies who seem immune to such things are Jabba and Watto...Imperial Stormtroopers, who are doubtlessly trained to within an inch of their body fat, seem almost comically suggestable. Just a thought.




So all this time, I've been training for resistance of Jedi Mind tricks and not known it!?!? Obviously I must get a fatter head, for Rel worked me like pla-doh over the story hour suggestion...


----------



## Old One (Apr 5, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Be wary, Rel - the latest issue of Anarchist Monthly noted 42 distinct poisons to be made with Tulips, and everybody knows what you can do with Cargo netting...
> 
> BTW, Old One, and anyone else interested, last night I cobbled together a Spell Planner for the Black Company magic rules using MS Excel. I plan to pretty it up a step or two more, and after that if anyone's interested I'll be glad to share via e-mail. It's not that fancy, and is basically a series of lookup tables that calc the magic use DC, drain, and actions, based on the magical aptitude.
> 
> ...




Hehe...

Henry...can you post it here when you get it "prettied up" or would you prefer to e-mail it?  I know Riggs could probably use it for Vercinius and I would most interested in seeing what you have.

~ OO


----------



## Henry (Apr 5, 2005)

Trying to decide, because I'd have hesitancies about posting it unless it was OK'ed over at the Ronin Forums, and I know that both you and Riggs have the material. I will finish it up best I can the next day or so, and I may post it at GR first and see what they think. 

As for content, it has the DC values for all the generic augment options in tables, as well as the base DCs for each spell in another table, and you have to type in the number of augments you're taking for each (e.g. select "+10 feet range" then type in "3" in an adjacent column to simulate +30 foot range). The sheet autosums the DCs for those, and has a section for "specials" like the +1 deflect AC for force, cost DC +7 - all those things that are unique and too much of a headache to program.

I started on a second version which calcs even MORE than that (giving totals for duration, range, damage, etc.) but stopped when I figured out the time it would take in a spreadsheet to key in all those options. With sufficient time and masochism, I may revisit a bigger version, but unless my group starts wanting to play Black Company, I doubt I'd have the time.


----------



## Riggs (Apr 5, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Hehe...
> 
> Henry...can you post it here when you get it "prettied up" or would you prefer to e-mail it?  I know Riggs could probably use it for Vercinius and I would most interested in seeing what you have.
> 
> ~ OO




I certainly would use it!  If you don't want to post it then I'll give you my email to send to?

My biggest worry on gameday is taking too long to figure out all the +/- for each spell, this might help me nail down the mechanics, just seeing it all together (not saying it all together, that's different).  

Thanks in advance, Henry


----------



## Henry (Apr 5, 2005)

e-mail me at the address in my profile (henrythelesser at yahoo you-know-the-rest) and I'll return the sheet to you tomorrow - it's at home and I stupidly didn't mail myself a copy at work today - that pesky work-thing interfered, anyway.


----------



## Riggs (Apr 5, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> e-mail me at the address in my profile (henrythelesser at yahoo you-know-the-rest) and I'll return the sheet to you tomorrow - it's at home and I stupidly didn't mail myself a copy at work today - that pesky work-thing interfered, anyway.




On the way, thanks.

_Got it, thanks Henry_


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 6, 2005)

What's the status of the 4/10 DM Dinner/SGoM preplay? I've been off of the boards for a couple of weeks now. Anything I need to know?


----------



## Clueless (Apr 6, 2005)

Food? *ears perk*


----------



## Rel (Apr 6, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> What's the status of the 4/10 DM Dinner/SGoM preplay? I've been off of the boards for a couple of weeks now. Anything I need to know?




Well, the status is that it is going forward as scheduled.  My Sky Galleons game will start at 1:30 PM and run until approximately 6:30 after which we will eat some food and talk "shop" for a while.

Speaking of which, I still have two open slots in my Sky Galleons Game for that day.  If you're interested, sing out.  I'd really like to run this thing with a full compliment of PC's if possible.


----------



## Rel (Apr 6, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Food? *ears perk*




Yes indeed!  Pizza or sushi or subs or whatever your little heart desires that is located within the Crescent Commons Shopping Center.  And, if you want to get there early, I've got a defrocked, Spanish Nun-turned Pirate with your name all over it! 

No extra charge!


----------



## Henry (Apr 6, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, I still have two open slots in my Sky Galleons Game for that day.  If you're interested, sing out.  I'd really like to run this thing with a full compliment of PC's if possible.




Darn darn darn! Even if I weren't already playing in a cool Star Wars game that day, it's still a bit outta my range.  have fun, though, y'all. Only two 1/2 weeks to go!


----------



## Belen (Apr 6, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well, the status is that it is going forward as scheduled.  My Sky Galleons game will start at 1:30 PM and run until approximately 6:30 after which we will eat some food and talk "shop" for a while.
> 
> Speaking of which, I still have two open slots in my Sky Galleons Game for that day.  If you're interested, sing out.  I'd really like to run this thing with a full compliment of PC's if possible.




Rel: A friend of mine, her name is Kat, would like to come play in your game this Sunday.  I mentioned that Christy's character may be free, but I was not sure.  Can you use her?

Dave


----------



## Rel (Apr 6, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Rel: A friend of mine, her name is Kat, would like to come play in your game this Sunday.  I mentioned that Christy's character may be free, but I was not sure.  Can you use her?
> 
> Dave




Tell her that "Lizzie" is hers for the taking.  How familiar is Kat with d20 Modern?  So far the group I've got coming looks pretty experienced but if she needs a short primer then I'll be happy to get there a few minutes early.


----------



## Belen (Apr 6, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Tell her that "Lizzie" is hers for the taking.  How familiar is Kat with d20 Modern?  So far the group I've got coming looks pretty experienced but if she needs a short primer then I'll be happy to get there a few minutes early.




She has never played d20 modern.  She plays in my D&D group at the moment, but is relatively new to it.  I think she will be fine.  d20 modern is quite a bit simpler than D&D.


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 6, 2005)

I have slotted off this Sunday for this event with my gaming group about two weeks ago. I'll be there.


----------



## Rel (Apr 6, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> She has never played d20 modern.  She plays in my D&D group at the moment, but is relatively new to it.  I think she will be fine.  d20 modern is quite a bit simpler than D&D.




Great.  And, by the way, I picked up d20 Past last week per your suggestion at the last Game Day.  I'm finding that a lot of the stuff that I did to mold d20 Modern into a workable Sky Galleons format closely matches the d20 Past stuff.  In other words I probably didn't need the book all that much.   But I've picked up a few useful tidbits from it and it has some other fun campaign ideas that I might have to try one day.

I'll bring it along and let you have a look at it.


----------



## Belen (Apr 6, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Great.  And, by the way, I picked up d20 Past last week per your suggestion at the last Game Day.  I'm finding that a lot of the stuff that I did to mold d20 Modern into a workable Sky Galleons format closely matches the d20 Past stuff.  In other words I probably didn't need the book all that much.   But I've picked up a few useful tidbits from it and it has some other fun campaign ideas that I might have to try one day.
> 
> I'll bring it along and let you have a look at it.




No worries.  I have the book and love it.  I only wish it were bigger and done in hardcover.


----------



## Rel (Apr 7, 2005)

I just got word that I'm probably going to have a job on Friday, April 23 that may interfere with some of the tentative plans I'd discussed with a few folks upthread.  The job starts at 10:00 in the morning and probably won't last more than a couple hours but it's in New Bern, NC (that's out on the coast for you out of state types).  So it will probably be 3:00 at the earliest before I get back into town.  This sadly means that I won't be able to hit the BBQ joint with Nakia and it may curtail my offer to show die kluge around town.

I did want to offer a couple of idea by way of substitute:  I was thinking about picking up some BBQ on Friday night and bringing it for lunch on Saturday.  If that interests anybody else then I'll be glad to pick you up some.

And as for the sightseeing trip around town for die kluge (assuming he is still even remotely considering a move to the area), I could easily reschedule this for Sunday morning if you're planning on staying overnight.  My wife and child are headed out of town on Saturday morning so I've got no other obligations that would prevent this.

Let me know what you guys want to do and I'll do my best to be both caterer and tour guide.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 7, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I did want to offer a couple of idea by way of substitute:  I was thinking about picking up some BBQ on Friday night and bringing it for lunch on Saturday.  If that interests anybody else then I'll be glad to pick you up some.




I'm in!


----------



## nakia (Apr 7, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I just got word that I'm probably going to have a job on Friday, April 23 that may interfere with some of the tentative plans I'd discussed with a few folks upthread.  The job starts at 10:00 in the morning and probably won't last more than a couple hours but it's in New Bern, NC (that's out on the coast for you out of state types).  So it will probably be 3:00 at the earliest before I get back into town.  This sadly means that I won't be able to hit the BBQ joint with Nakia and it may curtail my offer to show die kluge around town.
> 
> I did want to offer a couple of idea by way of substitute:  I was thinking about picking up some BBQ on Friday night and bringing it for lunch on Saturday.  If that interests anybody else then I'll be glad to pick you up some.
> 
> ...




I am all about the bar-b-que.  If you have to be in New Bern on Friday, then I'd be happy to have some for lunch on Saturday.  Cheers to Rel, NC Gameday host extrordinaire!


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Apr 8, 2005)

Rel,

I should be able to make it on Sunday. Would you mind posting a quick list of who's actually signed up for the game? I threw my name in the hat a page or so ago, but I wanted to make sure before I show up @ 1:30 . Also, I assume that directions are forthcoming? Or should we just look for the pillar of evil light and drive towards it ?

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> And as for the sightseeing trip around town for die kluge (assuming he is still even remotely considering a move to the area), I could easily reschedule this for Sunday morning if you're planning on staying overnight.  My wife and child are headed out of town on Saturday morning so I've got no other obligations that would prevent this.




I'm still waiting to hear back something. They wanted me to revise my resume to better reflect the skills they were looking for. And then I think the guy who was reading it was out sick. I'm not planning on staying over Saturday night. and if we did a sight-seeing thing, my wife might want to be a part of that. So we might could do it some other weekend if you're open to that.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I did want to offer a couple of idea by way of substitute:  I was thinking about picking up some BBQ on Friday night and bringing it for lunch on Saturday.  If that interests anybody else then I'll be glad to pick you up some.




And I'm all for barbecue. Maybe it would be easier to cater it to the event, versus having you bring a bunch of barbecue with you?


----------



## Rel (Apr 8, 2005)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Rel,
> 
> I should be able to make it on Sunday. Would you mind posting a quick list of who's actually signed up for the game? I threw my name in the hat a page or so ago, but I wanted to make sure before I show up @ 1:30 . Also, I assume that directions are forthcoming? Or should we just look for the pillar of evil light and drive towards it ?
> 
> NCSUCodeMonkey




Ok, it looks like we've got a full table now.  The roster is as follows:

Jon Potter - Captain Umbridge
BelenUmeria - Budrajah
Kat - Lizzie Jameson
AdamantineAngel - Tex
Kerrance (a friend of mine) - Carlotta

and that would leave Professor MacTaggart for you, NCSUCM.  I hope that's ok.

As for how to get there, it is pretty easy.  All Fun n' Games is located in the Crescent Commons Shopping Center at the interesection of Tryon Road and Kildaire Farm Road in Cary.  Basically, if you go south on Kildaire Farm Rd from where Errico's is, you'll go through about a half dozen or so stoplights, cross Tryon Road (this is a pretty big intersection) and take the next right.  There's a Wal-Mart in there so you can't miss it.

By the way, Matt, did you ever get word back about how things came out for the next three dates we were seeking from Talley?  Could you e-mail me about that?


----------



## Rel (Apr 8, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting to hear back something. They wanted me to revise my resume to better reflect the skills they were looking for. And then I think the guy who was reading it was out sick. I'm not planning on staying over Saturday night. and if we did a sight-seeing thing, my wife might want to be a part of that. So we might could do it some other weekend if you're open to that.




That'll work just fine.  If the job looks promising then just give me a holler and let me know when you guys are free and I'll be happy to play tour guide if my schedule allows.



> And I'm all for barbecue. Maybe it would be easier to cater it to the event, versus having you bring a bunch of barbecue with you?




I'll have to see how many folks are interested.  Catering it to the Game Day sounds a bit more complex and expensive than I was really looking for.  We'll work something out though.


----------



## Henry (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm all for BBQ and willing to kick in a few bucks of course, but won't be heartbroken if it doesn't work out - the Pizza thing we've done in the past worked adequately, too.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> That'll work just fine.  If the job looks promising then just give me a holler and let me know when you guys are free and I'll be happy to play tour guide if my schedule allows.




Looks like I didn't get it. My problem was that, while they're looking for a rare skillset, it's not something I've used in a number of years. Oh well.  Back to the drawing board. I think we're still interested in moving to Raleigh, or maybe Charlotte. The house prices are much more reasonable.


----------



## Riggs (Apr 8, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Looks like I didn't get it. My problem was that, while they're looking for a rare skillset, it's not something I've used in a number of years. Oh well.  Back to the drawing board. I think we're still interested in moving to Raleigh, or maybe Charlotte. The house prices are much more reasonable.




Sorry to hear that Klugie.  Maybe putting on the resume that you pose as a German girl (albeit a clever one!) on an RPG forum didn't help as much as it should have?   

You'll find a better place to work down here soon.  I bet the BBQ hut Rel ends up buying from will be hiring soon if he gets any more requests! 

  Good luck


----------



## Rel (Apr 8, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that Klugie.  Maybe putting on the resume that you pose as a German girl (albeit a clever one!) on an RPG forum didn't help as much as it should have?




See, folks, the beauty of it is that I didn't even have to put him up to this.


----------



## Riggs (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm here to help!!  

And amuse myself too.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 8, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that Klugie.  Maybe putting on the resume that you pose as a German girl (albeit a clever one!) on an RPG forum didn't help as much as it should have?
> 
> You'll find a better place to work down here soon.  I bet the BBQ hut Rel ends up buying from will be hiring soon if he gets any more requests!
> 
> Good luck





Or, multiple people.  Maybe I have multiple personality disorder?

You know, strangely enough, this isn't helping.


----------



## Rel (Apr 8, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> You know, strangely enough, this isn't helping.




I'd say that pretty adequately describes Riggs' whole schtick.


----------



## Belen (Apr 8, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that Klugie.  Maybe putting on the resume that you pose as a German girl (albeit a clever one!) on an RPG forum didn't help as much as it should have?
> 
> You'll find a better place to work down here soon.  I bet the BBQ hut Rel ends up buying from will be hiring soon if he gets any more requests!
> 
> Good luck




So you're saying that die_kluge is a _clever girl_ (albeit a German one)?


----------



## nakia (Apr 8, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Looks like I didn't get it. My problem was that, while they're looking for a rare skillset, it's not something I've used in a number of years. Oh well.  Back to the drawing board. I think we're still interested in moving to Raleigh, or maybe Charlotte. The house prices are much more reasonable.




Sorry to hear that.  I'm about to move to very-near Charlotte, so if you move there we could get a game going.



			
				BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> So you're saying that die_kluge is a clever girl (albeit a German one)?




And I have no idea what the rest of you are talking about.


----------



## Rel (Apr 8, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> And I have no idea what the rest of you are talking about.




At the last Game Day it was revealed that die kluge's username means "the clever" in German.  However, he used the feminine modifier "die" instead of the masculine "der" meaning that his username actually means "clever girl".  I told die kluge that it was open season to tease him about it up until the next Game Day.


----------



## Belen (Apr 8, 2005)

Just a quick reminder.  The DM Council dinner will be this Sunday (April 10)starting at 6:30 pm at All Fun and Games.  The store is located at the crescent commons shopping center at the corner of Kildaire Farm Road and Tryon Road.  The address info can be found below.

All Fun and Games
2062 Kildaire Farm Road
Cary, NC 27511
ph. (919) 233-7727
e-mail: afng@bellsouth.net
web:  www.allfunngames.com

Dave


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 8, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Looks like I didn't get it. My problem was that, while they're looking for a rare skillset, it's not something I've used in a number of years. Oh well.  Back to the drawing board. I think we're still interested in moving to Raleigh, or maybe Charlotte. The house prices are much more reasonable.




Sorry to hear that.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> At the last Game Day it was revealed that die kluge's username means "the clever" in German.  However, he used the feminine modifier "die" instead of the masculine "der" meaning that his username actually means "clever girl".  I told die kluge that it was open season to tease him about it up until the next Game Day.




Yea, that'll teach me to use a German handle without a firm grasp of the German language.

It's origins comes from a German opera by Carl Orff (Carmina Burana), and the long title is "The king and the clever woman" (der koenig und die kluge), the short title being just "Die Kluge", or in this case "Clever Woman".  I knew "Die" meant "the" in German, so I took it to simply mean "the clever" or "clever person", not realizing that German has masculine/feminine modifers like Spanish.

Live and learn, I guess. I could always ask the moderators to change it to "Der_Kluge" but at this point, it seems kind irrelevant.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 8, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that.




Well, it was too good to be true, anyway.  The job paid $110k a year!  People like that can afford to be very selective.


----------



## Belen (Apr 8, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Well, it was too good to be true, anyway.  The job paid $110k a year!  People like that can afford to be very selective.




Stop making us poor folk feel bad.


----------



## Clueless (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm gonna see what I can do to get my collection of loth fans up to the DM dinner (aka - gather the gaming group plus the required loth.  )


----------



## Gerzel (Apr 8, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> I'm gonna see what I can do to get my collection of loth fans up to the DM dinner (aka - gather the gaming group plus the required loth.  )




I'm not so much a loth fan as a loth atomospheric expedation profesional.


----------



## loki44 (Apr 9, 2005)

OK, I'm lazy and I'm not going to read this whole thread.  I know it's been around for a while so forgive me if I repeat anything.  Two questions:

1. Anyone from the Atlanta area planning to go?

2. Is anyone running a Warhammer FRP 2ed game?  
    (I know it just came out.....wishful thinking.)


----------



## Rel (Apr 9, 2005)

loki44 said:
			
		

> OK, I'm lazy and I'm not going to read this whole thread.  I know it's been around for a while so forgive me if I repeat anything.  Two questions:
> 
> 1. Anyone from the Atlanta area planning to go?
> 
> ...




Loki44, I'm not aware of any folks coming up from Atlanta so far.  But we've got people coming in from South Carolina, Virginia and Maryland so don't hesitate to jump on the "out of state" bandwagon.  Feel free to bring others from your area too.

As for your other question, I don't think theres a WFRP game going on but feel free to check out the NC Game Day website linked in the very first post of this thread.


----------



## Clueless (Apr 9, 2005)

Also linked: http://ncgameday.dhorizon.org/


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 9, 2005)

Life intrudes again, much like every Game Day thing that comes up for me.

As for the 04/10 event that will be occurring tomorrow, and to which I am supposed to assist in the playing of 'Tex', I cannot make it any longer. A party for my fiance's birthday has been planned and I guess I need to go.

Anyone out there know how to get rid of spousal birthdays other than break up/divorce? If so, I can probably make it with the proper and immediate implementation.

Waiting eagerly,

Mark C.


----------



## Jon Potter (Apr 9, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> As for the 04/10 event that will be occurring tomorrow, and to which I am supposed to assist in the playing of 'Tex', I cannot make it any longer.




BelenUmeria, any chance you can cajole Mike into filling the empty slot tomorrow? It's short notice, but he's a bit of a game hound. It would be nice to have a full group.


----------



## Belen (Apr 10, 2005)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> BelenUmeria, any chance you can cajole Mike into filling the empty slot tomorrow? It's short notice, but he's a bit of a game hound. It would be nice to have a full group.




I just called Mike and he said that he would be there.  So, it looks like we now have a full group again.


----------



## Riggs (Apr 10, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Yea, that'll teach me to use a German handle without a firm grasp of the German language.
> 
> It's origins comes from a German opera by Carl Orff (Carmina Burana), and the long title is "The king and the clever woman" (der koenig und die kluge), the short title being just "Die Kluge", or in this case "Clever Woman".  I knew "Die" meant "the" in German, so I took it to simply mean "the clever" or "clever person", not realizing that German has masculine/feminine modifers like Spanish.
> 
> Live and learn, I guess. I could always ask the moderators to change it to "Der_Kluge" but at this point, it seems kind irrelevant.




It's harmless, not obvious because all nouns have gender assigned and as we all conceded, it's plural too, so just say it like this:

_"My old buddy had a joke he'd tell the gang after I singlehandedly saved the orphanage from fire and a largeish antelope with a carrot and my iron will, 'How many clever people would it take to make one of him?...Lots!' and so I was plural you see"_

And hopefully you'll find another job down here soon.

And as for Herr Orff, don't come into that opera just looking for the famous bit, you'll miss the point and be disappointed.  The sports games and commercials rip out just one part and even that section is mostly a different sound.  I made this mistake and it ruined the whole thing for me.  :\


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 10, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> And as for Herr Orff, don't come into that opera just looking for the famous bit, you'll miss the point and be disappointed.  The sports games and commercials rip out just one part and even that section is mostly a different sound.  I made this mistake and it ruined the whole thing for me.  :\




Carmina Burana isn't actually an opera. It's just a collection of songs. And it's actually one of three such collections. Carmina Burana - Catulli Carmini - Trionfi Di Aphrodite. There are gems to be heard in all three of them, but to find all three is much, much more difficult. There are only a limited number of recordings available, whereas Carmina Burana is a dime a dozen.


----------



## Rel (Apr 10, 2005)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> BelenUmeria, any chance you can cajole Mike into filling the empty slot tomorrow? It's short notice, but he's a bit of a game hound. It would be nice to have a full group.




I'm sorry Mark can't make the game but you rock for making this suggestion and BU rocks for following up on it.  Thank you guys for your efforts.  I'll see you after lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Jon Potter (Apr 11, 2005)

*Sky Galleons = Fun*

Rel-

The game was a blast as always (well, several blasts actually, but I won't go into that). Anyone in the Game Day group will have to put forth a lot of effort NOT to have a good time with that scenario.

Wish I could have stayed for dinner, but I didn't want to miss storytime at home.   

It was fun to game with CodeMonkey again; I hope it's not the last time, although it looks like it may. If you run a Grimm game at All Fun and Games, I'd be there.

Enjoy Game Day, and think of me fighting traffic on Staten Island.

-Jon


----------



## Old One (Apr 11, 2005)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Rel-
> 
> The game was a blast as always (well, several blasts actually, but I won't go into that). Anyone in the Game Day group will have to put forth a lot of effort NOT to have a good time with that scenario.
> 
> -Jon




<Drools with Anticipation>

Less than 2 weeks!

~ OO


----------



## Rel (Apr 11, 2005)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Rel-
> 
> The game was a blast as always (well, several blasts actually, but I won't go into that). Anyone in the Game Day group will have to put forth a lot of effort NOT to have a good time with that scenario.




I thank you for the props, Jon.  I had a lot of fun running it and it was, without a doubt, one of the most "edge of the seat" GMing experiences I've had in a long time.  Honestly, from about half way through the game, every time I rolled the dice I felt like it might be the roll that started the TPK.  I credit inspired play on the part of the players for you guys successfully completing the adventure.

I also got a good sense of how I can make the game run just a bit smoother at Game Day.  There are a couple tweaks I'm going to make to the PC's and I'm also going to put a short set of rules on how the aerial battles will work so that those playing get a chance to read them over in advance.  I think that would make those rules (brief though they are) more easily understood during play.

If you or any of the other players from the game have any further thoughts about improvements I could make then please feel free to e-mail me.

Thanks again and I look forward to your future participation in more Sky Galleons games as the "Indomitable Captain Umbridge". 

"DON'T SCRATCH THE PAINT!!"


----------



## Rel (Apr 11, 2005)

Ok, I'm attaching the "Aerial Battle Rules" for perusal by those who are playing in my Sky Galleons game.  Please don't feel like you need to commit these to memory or anything (and I hope they're fairly simple).  I'll have copies of them at the Game Day and I'll be more than happy to explain them as we go along.  But having a decent grasp of them will probably give you a bit of a tactical edge when the cannons start booming.


----------



## Belen (Apr 11, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> If you or any of the other players from the game have any further thoughts about improvements I could make then please feel free to e-mail me.
> 
> Thanks again and I look forward to your future participation in more Sky Galleons games as the "Indomitable Captain Umbridge".
> 
> "DON'T SCRATCH THE PAINT!!"




The game was great fun.  I especially enjoyed Budrajah as he jump from the pilot house onto the unsuspecting Martians below.  Punched one, then cleaved to the next with my fist.

Or when our pilot, Carlotta, told everyone that she was having a "movement."

Poor codemonkey.  he consistantly rolled 35 repair checks, only to follow up with 1s and 2s on the damage repair rolls.

Talk about suspense!


----------



## Old One (Apr 11, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm attaching the "Aerial Battle Rules" for perusal by those who are playing in my Sky Galleons game.  Please don't feel like you need to commit these to memory or anything (and I hope they're fairly simple).  I'll have copies of them at the Game Day and I'll be more than happy to explain them as we go along.  But having a decent grasp of them will probably give you a bit of a tactical edge when the cannons start booming.




Rel,

Thanks for posting...

Looks pretty straightforward (especially for a WSIM alumni).  A couple of quick questions:

1) Called Shots?  Can cannon crews attempt to target a specific area of an enemy ship for an attack penalty?

2) Ramming?  What happens if a vessel inadvertantly or purposefully enters an enemy vessel's hex?

3) Is there a max speed for the steamboats?  One could achieve a pretty high speed with a good piloting check.

Thanks!

~ OO


----------



## Belen (Apr 11, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> 3) Is there a max speed for the steamboats?  One could achieve a pretty high speed with a good piloting check.




Judging from yesterday, the max speed would be about 4 hexes.


----------



## Old One (Apr 11, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Judging from yesterday, the max speed would be about 4 hexes.




BU -

Thanks !

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Apr 11, 2005)

Yo!  Rel(ster) -

Do we have a final decision on dinner/cook-out/etc on Friday, 4/23?  Tiberious and I are driving up on Friday afternoon and trying to decide on whether we should stay at the Airport Marriott or Crabtree Marriott...any recommendations?  It looks like both are close to NC State campus...

~ OO


----------



## Rel (Apr 11, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> 1) Called Shots?  Can cannon crews attempt to target a specific area of an enemy ship for an attack penalty?




No.  The size of the ships in question and the ranges at which they are typically engaging is such that that degree of precision is not something I'm trying to model.  Critical hits cover damage to particular systems and so forth.



> 2) Ramming?  What happens if a vessel inadvertantly or purposefully enters an enemy vessel's hex?




Both ships take damage (the smaller one takes more than the bigger one).  They are also likely to become entangled which makes boarding actions instantly viable.  There are some other potential effects outlined in the Sky Galleons board game (like one ship suffering a loss of trim and dragging the other one down) that I might try and model if the issue presents itself but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.  I will say that if you enter another ship's Hex when you are "Bow to Bow" or "Bow to Stern" then you'll have less chance of colliding than entering "Bow to Broadside".



> 3) Is there a max speed for the steamboats?  One could achieve a pretty high speed with a good piloting check.




BelenUmeria covered this already but 4 Hexes is about as good as you're likely to do barring some extreme measures*.  In case you're curious, that equates to about 45 miles an hour.  Screw Galleys will tend to run about 2-3 Hexes per turn (around 30 MPH) and Kites will vary considerably depending on the direction of the wind.

*It is possible to make some engineering checks to push the boiler beyond recommended pressures to get some extra juice out of her, adding another bonus Hex to your movement.  Doing this invokes the chance that something might blow up however.  If you did this plus executed a dive then you could get 6 Hexes of movement in a single round, reaching nearly 70 miles an hour.


----------



## Rel (Apr 11, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Yo!  Rel(ster) -
> 
> Do we have a final decision on dinner/cook-out/etc on Friday, 4/23?  Tiberious and I are driving up on Friday afternoon and trying to decide on whether we should stay at the Airport Marriott or Crabtree Marriott...any recommendations?  It looks like both are close to NC State campus...
> 
> ~ OO




As far as the hotel choice, either would be fine.  The Crabtree Marriott is considerably closer to NC State but if you're not going to "cut through town" (which I don't know that I recommend since you're not from around here) it won't save you more than about 5-10 minutes.  Either would be fine but all things being equal go for Crabtree.

I'm still waffling about the cookout idea.  Let me ask my wife about that again tonight and see what the plan is.  If she's going to stay over at her mother's house that night before they all depart for Atlanta the following day, I might be able to reinstate the cookout plan.  I'll let you all know something about that by tomorrow.


----------



## Gerzel (Apr 12, 2005)

Well my afternoon is filled with Clueless's game but I am wondering if I should do something in the morning.   Also I'm thinking of what I might run next game day.  When will the next one be?  July sometime?  Or end of June?  

Anyhoo here is what I'm thinking for running in the morning.

Paranoia XP - A tale of two Computers - Someone turned on an old forgotten node of The Computer that has been out of the loop for a looong time, since shortly after Alpha Complex came online.  Now that old version of The Computer thinks that the new one is corrupt and the newer version belives that the old version is outdated.  Of coarse all of this information is beyond your security clearance.  Please report to the nearest Termination Booth.  There is only one Computer!  There can be only one!


----------



## Rel (Apr 12, 2005)

Gerzel said:
			
		

> Also I'm thinking of what I might run next game day.  When will the next one be?  July sometime?  Or end of June?




September actually.  I'll have an exact date in the next week or so.


----------



## Riggs (Apr 12, 2005)

*About the battlecruisers game*

Just for the record, in case the Commodore is reading...I was interested in catching a bit of the WWI naval battles walk in game in miniatures, but I cannot register since it overlaps my 3E game by an hour.  I just wanted those running that game to know there is one more person interested for at least some of the time if that is ok.


----------



## Rel (Apr 12, 2005)

Attention Ladies and Gentlemen,

Because I'm charming and irresistable, I've sweet talked my wife into the cookout idea.  It's ON.

I can give directions and contact info in the next few days.  For now I'll just need a rough idea of how many people to expect and what we're going to want to eat.

Here's an idea that I had:  I was thinking that the BBQ Crew could possibly meet a little early (if you're going to be in town) and grab some Q from the place I've been talking about.  Then we head back to my house and fire up the grill for the hamburger/hotdog/chicken set and chow down.  This would get rid of some transport, logistics and food preservation/preparation issues that were going to crop up if we tried to bring it for lunch on Saturday.

For those who will not be able to be present for the BBQ run, I'll be happy to pick up what you want from there and have it for you at the house when you arrive.

Howzat sound?


----------



## Henry (Apr 12, 2005)

Awesome!

I will be rolling into town as per usual, (around 7:00 pm I think I timed it last time to get to your place), so the most I can contribute is probably monetary assistance, and after-dinner cleanup. But I will be there!


----------



## Dremmen (Apr 12, 2005)

IT SOUNDS GREAT!

For all the lucky stiffs that can make it on the 23rd...*grumble grumble*  :\


----------



## Old One (Apr 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Attention Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> Because I'm charming and irresistable, I've sweet talked my wife into the cookout idea.  It's ON.
> 
> ...




Old One and Tiberious for 2...looking forward to it...we should be up there around 6:30 - 7:00.

~ OO


----------



## Rel (Apr 12, 2005)

Dremmen said:
			
		

> IT SOUNDS GREAT!
> 
> For all the lucky stiffs that can make it on the 23rd...*grumble grumble*  :\




Well, Dremmen, the cookout is actually going to happen on Friday the 22nd.  So if you can make it that evening then you're welcome to come even if you can't make the Game Day.


----------



## Belen (Apr 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Attention Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> Because I'm charming and irresistable, I've sweet talked my wife into the cookout idea.  It's ON.
> 
> ...





Cool deal.  Christy and I plan on attending.


----------



## Belen (Apr 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well, Dremmen, the cookout is actually going to happen on Friday the 23rd.  So if you can make it that evening then you're welcome to come even if you can't make the Game Day.




Don't you mean, Friday the 22nd?


----------



## Henry (Apr 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well, Dremmen, the cookout is actually going to happen on Friday the 23rd.  So if you can make it that evening then you're welcome to come even if you can't make the Game Day.




Friday the 22nd


----------



## Rel (Apr 12, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Friday the 22nd




Alright, alright, I fixed it.

Man, the "date Nazi's" around here are vicious, fast and numerous.


----------



## Henry (Apr 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Alright, alright, I fixed it.
> 
> Man, the "date Nazi's" around here are vicious, fast and numerous.




_Jawohl, herr_ Rel.


----------



## Dremmen (Apr 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well, Dremmen, the cookout is actually going to happen on Friday the 22nd. So if you can make it that evening then you're welcome to come even if you can't make the Game Day.




Woo Hoo!! Well then, since I work in Raleigh, this is doable. I'll make an effort on Friday the 24th to come by..I imagine directions and all them sort of swanky details are forthcoming? Maybe even posted elsewheres??





Now lets see how many comments I get on the date


----------



## Henry (Apr 12, 2005)

Dremmen said:
			
		

> Now lets see how many comments I get on the date




Nah, we don't care about you.  It's Rel we hold to unrealistic standards.


----------



## Rel (Apr 12, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> It's Rel we hold to unrealistic standards.




Hah, get in line!


----------



## Belen (Apr 12, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Nah, we don't care about you.  It's Rel we hold to unrealistic standards.




Exactly, he is a glutton.   











for punishment


----------



## Narfellus (Apr 12, 2005)

Even though i'm not signed up for Black Eyes of the Demon Scorpion, can i watch the carnage from across the room? I'll be quiet, I promise!


----------



## Riggs (Apr 12, 2005)

I'll be there unless something comes up.  No BBQ for me though, hot dogs will do nicely.  
Corn Dogs rule though, as we know.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 12, 2005)

I'll probably be there for Game Day but won't be able to do the cookout. We've got a game that Friday night.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 13, 2005)

I'll be there, with Nakia (and quite possibly die_kluge) in one big happy carload of gamers. Ready to eat real BBQ, drink beer, and generally raise hell (in the figurative sense). Anything you need brought down by way of Virginia?


----------



## Old One (Apr 13, 2005)

Narfellus said:
			
		

> Even though i'm not signed up for Black Eyes of the Demon Scorpion, can i watch the carnage from across the room? I'll be quiet, I promise!




Fine by me...but I don't know what you mean by carnage.  Carnage?  Perpertrated by Moi against the poor, unsuspecting players?  Perish the thought !

~ OO


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 13, 2005)

Again, I'll try to be there. Unless womens interfere.


----------



## Henry (Apr 13, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Fine by me...but I don't know what you mean by carnage.  Carnage?  Perpertrated by Moi against the poor, unsuspecting players?  Perish the thought !
> 
> ~ OO




OK... from playing in a one-shot of yours for TWO HOURS, my character had dead enemies stacked up around him like cordwood to hold a gate. Flights of Arrows blotted the sun from the sky at random intervals. FIRE ELEMENTALS roamed the streets, causing random carnage and destruction. Not a whole session... TWO HOURS!

And yet, you have me coming back like Oliver Twist.


----------



## Rel (Apr 13, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> FIRE ELEMENTALS roamed the streets, causing random carnage and destruction.




I thought he was a Bear Elemental.  Made from the element of Bear.

(note this is not the same thing, and is in fact considerably worse than, a Beer Elemental.  Made from the element of Beer.)


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes, I'll be coming down with Nakia and Cthulhu's Librarian. I'll be happy to feast on much barbecue.


----------



## Rel (Apr 13, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Yes, I'll be coming down with Nakia and Cthulhu's Librarian. I'll be happy to feast on much barbecue.




Is there an estimate of what time you guys are going to be rolling into town?  If possible, I'd like for as many of those wanting BBQ to be able to ride along to go pick it up.  This would assure that you get exactly what you want and I won't have to wrangle back and forth with so many folks about the menu choices and whatnot.

If you can't make it down early then don't worry about it.

In case you want to get your mouth ready, here's the menu. 

If we want to go more generic then I can get a couple of their "PDQ's" (pound of BBQ, pint of slaw, pint of veggies and a dozen hushpuppies) and we can just make barbecue sandwiches to our heart's malcontent.


----------



## Dremmen (Apr 13, 2005)

Ole Time BBQ eh? That's just up the street from where I work. I fact, our secretary use to work there quite a bit and helps with catering sometimes. Lillian, or simply Lil to friends. Either way, good choice on Ole Time. They are tops in Raleigh for BBQ.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 13, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Is there an estimate of what time you guys are going to be rolling into town?  If possible, I'd like for as many of those wanting BBQ to be able to ride along to go pick it up.  This would assure that you get exactly what you want and I won't have to wrangle back and forth with so many folks about the menu choices and whatnot.
> 
> If you can't make it down early then don't worry about it.
> 
> ...




Oh man, I shouldn't look at that so close to lunch. Now I'm starving.

I think the plan is that CL and Nakia will be in Richmond by about 1-ish, which should put us in Raleigh by 4-ish?  I think it's a 3-hour drive, IIRC, from Richmond.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 13, 2005)

BTW, the NC game day site appears to be down...


----------



## Rel (Apr 13, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> BTW, the NC game day site appears to be down...




It's run off a server at Neal's home.  If there was a brief power outage or something like that then it might be down for the rest of the day.  Nothing to worry about.

As to the matter of travel plans and BBQ, you guys will be in town in plenty of time to get in on the trip to the restaurant if you don't mind.  If you'll tell me where are you planning on staying then we can work out the logistics about whether I pick you up there or if you want to come on down to the house and ride from here.


----------



## Old One (Apr 13, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> OK... from playing in a one-shot of yours for TWO HOURS, my character had dead enemies stacked up around him like cordwood to hold a gate. Flights of Arrows blotted the sun from the sky at random intervals. FIRE ELEMENTALS roamed the streets, causing random carnage and destruction. Not a whole session... TWO HOURS!
> 
> And yet, you have me coming back like Oliver Twist.




Hehe...just wait until you meet the sand elementals...talk about grit in yer britches !

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Apr 13, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> If we want to go more generic then I can get a couple of their "PDQ's" (pound of BBQ, pint of slaw, pint of veggies and a dozen hushpuppies) and we can just make barbecue sandwiches to our heart's malcontent.




I just vote for a couple of pounds of BBQ (pork and chicken) + fixins...

That makes it easy.  Just let me know what I owe.  We can also pick up some adult beverages on the way in...Guinness, Smithyck's, Newcastle...the good stuff.

~ OO


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 13, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> It's run off a server at Neal's home.  If there was a brief power outage or something like that then it might be down for the rest of the day.  Nothing to worry about.
> 
> As to the matter of travel plans and BBQ, you guys will be in town in plenty of time to get in on the trip to the restaurant if you don't mind.  If you'll tell me where are you planning on staying then we can work out the logistics about whether I pick you up there or if you want to come on down to the house and ride from here.




I think we're planning on staying at the Motel 6 again. It's cheap.

And I'm with Old One in that picking up generic packages of barbecue may be the easiest option.  Do they cater? If they do, they can probably prepare large quantities of it ahead of time.


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 13, 2005)

They also have chopsticks.


----------



## Rel (Apr 13, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I think we're planning on staying at the Motel 6 again. It's cheap.
> 
> And I'm with Old One in that picking up generic packages of barbecue may be the easiest option.  Do they cater? If they do, they can probably prepare large quantities of it ahead of time.




They do cater and they have plenty of food on hand all the time.

Here's what we'll do unless there are objections:

Sometime around the middle of next week I'll call for a final headcount on those wanting BBQ.  I'll pick that up on Friday afternoon before the cookout.  If anybody wants to ride along you're welcome to.

Beyond that I'm providing the venue and the grill.  Whatever folks want to bring along to cook or eat is fine with me.  I'll have plenty of chairs out on the deck (or under the carport if the weather is nasty) and we can sit around eating and drinking the beverages of our choice for as long as we like.  If the weather is nice then I might do a little bonfire in the backyard if folks want to roast marshmallows.  If it starts to get late and I'm afraid you rowdy lot will wake the neighbors then I'll herd the rest of you inside.

But DON'T wake up Samantha the Red or you'll face the Wrath of Relswife! 

I'm looking quite forward to this!


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 13, 2005)

Don't forget the chopsticks.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 13, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Fine by me...but I don't know what you mean by carnage.  Carnage?  Perpertrated by Moi against the poor, unsuspecting players?  Perish the thought !




Please, PLEASE don't let there be a pool of death this time. TPK by way of a pond is not the best way to end a game session...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 13, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Here's what we'll do unless there are objections:
> 
> Sometime around the middle of next week I'll call for a final headcount on those wanting BBQ.  I'll pick that up on Friday afternoon before the cookout.  If anybody wants to ride along you're welcome to.




Sounds like a plan to me. I figure we'll get into town around 4-4:30, unless we go the wrong way on the beltway again...

The plan is to stay at the Motel 6, unless I find something else closer for about the same price (ie. cheap).

On the food side of things, I'd like to put my request in now for one of the veggie sides to be collards. Love me some greens!


----------



## Riggs (Apr 13, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> BTW, the NC game day site appears to be down...




I have emailed with Neal and he's on it, stay tuned, he'll have it up soon.

Huzzah to Neal for working on his work while at work


----------



## Dremmen (Apr 13, 2005)

BY the way, how many folks going to Rel's shing-diggity have seen The Gamers? http://gamers.deadgentlemen.com/

Its a quintessential movie for the D&D buff. Most likely all the folks going have seen it. But if not, I recently was able to get a copy from a friend and could bring it friday if I can make it out there. Its not all that long and full of humor that few outside the gaming community would recognize as humor.


----------



## Old One (Apr 13, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Please, PLEASE don't let there be a pool of death this time. TPK by way of a pond is not the best way to end a game session...




How about TPK by quicksand of death !

~ OO


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 13, 2005)

Dremmen said:
			
		

> BY the way, how many folks going to Rel's shing-diggity have seen The Gamers? http://gamers.deadgentlemen.com/
> 
> Its a quintessential movie for the D&D buff. Most likely all the folks going have seen it. But if not, I recently was able to get a copy from a friend and could bring it friday if I can make it out there. Its not all that long and full of humor that few outside the gaming community would recognize as humor.





I've seen parts of it, but not the whole thing. Bring it, I'll watch it. I've wanted to see if since I first saw clips at GenCon 2 years ago.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 13, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> How about TPK by quicksand of death !




Well, quicksand is SUPPOSED to be a hazard, and kill you. A pond is not...


----------



## Riggs (Apr 13, 2005)

Try the NCGD site now, Neal says it's back on.


----------



## Henry (Apr 13, 2005)

I remember watching The Gamers at our second Gameday, about two years ago. If Rel allows us the use of his TV and DVD, then I would say definitely bring it, because there's a lot of people coming to this Gameday who HASN'T seen it, and I always get a chuckle out of a couple of parts every time I see them...


----------



## Morgenes (Apr 13, 2005)

*Downtime & Updates*

Sorry about the downtime today folks.  It appears that my vigilance in backing things up caused the disk to fill on dhorizon.org.  Actually, the real issue was I had backups in a directory (from when I was moving things around) that were being backed up nightly.  This caused an rapidly escalating fill of 10 Gig of space.  Follow all that?  Heh, it's ok, it's fixed, that's all you guys need to worry about.

Also wanted to make sure you guys noticed that there were several RPGs (and other events) added over the last week or so.  They all look interesting, and could use some pre-registrations.  I know most of you have a full schedule, but you may want to look again and make sure you don't want to switch .  Also, tell your friends, there's still more space, so come join us!

Morgenes


----------



## Dremmen (Apr 13, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> I remember watching The Gamers at our second Gameday, about two years ago. If Rel allows us the use of his TV and DVD, then I would say definitely bring it, because there's a lot of people coming to this Gameday who HASN'T seen it, and I always get a chuckle out of a couple of parts every time I see them...




Alrighty, I'll leave it up to our Master of Ceremonies then. With his blessing, I'll bring it. It runs 47 minutes, I just looked it up. This is all pending that I get clearance to go to the BBQ from the redheaded authority that rules my household with an iron grip. Did I mention she owns a 7' boar spear?? No, really, she does. We use to go to SCA events all the time. Even with my hand-and-a-half sword outstretched all the way she'd still impale me before I got a nick on her.

Things one thinks about whence in the doghouse..  

I work down the street from Ole Time BBQ so I'm guessing I'm not too distant from you, Rel. If that's the case, at the very least I'll drop the movie by if y'all want to see it.


----------



## Rel (Apr 13, 2005)

Dremmen said:
			
		

> Alrighty, I'll leave it up to our Master of Ceremonies then. With his blessing, I'll bring it. It runs 47 minutes, I just looked it up. This is all pending that I get clearance to go to the BBQ from the redheaded authority that rules my household with an iron grip. Did I mention she owns a 7' boar spear?? No, really, she does. We use to go to SCA events all the time. Even with my hand-and-a-half sword outstretched all the way she'd still impale me before I got a nick on her.
> 
> Things one thinks about whence in the doghouse..
> 
> I work down the street from Ole Time BBQ so I'm guessing I'm not too distant from you, Rel. If that's the case, at the very least I'll drop the movie by if y'all want to see it.




It's fine by me to have a viewing of the Gamers.  I actually own it but haven't been able to find it lately.  If it turns out that the redhead puts the kibosh on your attendance, Dremmen, I've got a friend who lives right across the street who owns it too.  I don't actually live as close to Ole Time as you might think (it takes a good 15-20 minutes to get there though it is SO worth the drive).

So we'll add that to our list of events.


----------



## Riggs (Apr 14, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> I remember watching The Gamers at our second Gameday, about two years ago. If Rel allows us the use of his TV and DVD, then I would say definitely bring it, because there's a lot of people coming to this Gameday who HASN'T seen it, and I always get a chuckle out of a couple of parts every time I see them...




"Aren't you forgetting something?"
"No, what?"
"Your paralyzing fear of water?"
"AAAAAAAAAAIIIIiiiiiiiiiighhhhhhhhhh!"  *thud*

Also

"I want to steal his pants!"


----------



## Rel (Apr 14, 2005)

"Yuuuu Bastuuurds!"


----------



## Henry (Apr 14, 2005)

_"The Shadow."
"The Shadow!"
"The Shadow?"
"The Shadow."_

Past that, let's not ruin it for people.


----------



## Rel (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, folks, all this BBQ talk got to me and I accidentally stopped by Ole Time today and got me a PDQ.  I'm now happily stuffed with barbecue, slaw, snap beans and hush puppies.  Good stuff!

By my estimate, three people could share one of these things and get a very decent sized plate of food out of the bargain.  For $10.75 with tax that's not a bad deal.  Add in some beer and potato chips (sold separately), and I think that would just about do it for me.  I'll nail down specific orders for food sometime next week (probably Wednesday).

It's gonna be good eatin'!


----------



## Henry (Apr 14, 2005)

15-20 minutes from where you live? Wow, that's a heck of an accident.  

My thought (can't believe I'm planning dinner a week away!) is I would like to split one of those PDQ's with someone else (or two someone elses), and pony up for an extra hot dog and even a hamburger - basically smorgasbord. When time comes I'll probably have you put me down for one, and I'll work it out with someone else there.


----------



## Rel (Apr 14, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> 15-20 minutes from where you live? Wow, that's a heck of an accident.




I was on the way home from the bank and the steering just locked up on me.   Fortunately I managed to apply the brakes just in time to stop in front of Ole Time.

AMAZING COINCIDENCE!


----------



## Rel (Apr 15, 2005)

CODE MONKEY RAWKS!!

I just got word from NCSUCodeMonkey that we have secured all three dates for next years NC Game Day events!  Despite not doing so hot in the lottery they held over who got dibs on dates, we got our first choice of every date and with the exception of two rooms that we will have to vacate a bit early on the second day of our "minicon" we got every room for the full duration!

So, without further ado, please allow me to present our prospective callendar for NC Game Days VIII, IX and X:

September 10th: 3118, blue, brown, green, and walnut all from 9am to 9pm.

January 21st: 3118, blue, brown, green, and walnut all from 9am to 9pm.

April 22nd: 3118, blue, brown, green, and walnut all from 9am to 9pm.

April 23rd: 3118 (9am-4:30pm) , blue, brown (9am-4:30pm), green, and
walnut, unless otherwise noted from 9am-9pm.


A big, fat, huge thank you to Mr. Monkey again and I look forward to seeing a great many of you at these events.

*goes to eat more barbecue*


----------



## Old One (Apr 15, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Well, quicksand is SUPPOSED to be a hazard, and kill you. A pond is not...




Hey, it's not _MY_ fault that no one could hold their breath...by the time everyone started diving in...I fully expected to end the adventure with a pool of clear, cool water...complete with an entire dead party of adventurers !

~ OO


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 15, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> My thought (can't believe I'm planning dinner a week away!) is I would like to split one of those PDQ's with someone else (or two someone elses), and pony up for an extra hot dog and even a hamburger - basically smorgasbord. When time comes I'll probably have you put me down for one, and I'll work it out with someone else there.




I'll split with ya.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Apr 15, 2005)

Hooray for BBQ! I'll be there! I don't know if I'll make it early enough to help with the pick up, but it's pretty likely. 

To everyone in Rel's Sky Galleons game, you're in for a lot of fun. I had an especially good time playing the "Professor," who's really more of a "Mad Bomber What Bombs at Midnight!" with all the explosives that he has packed in his lab coat . And remember, a low attack bonus doesn't matter when your attack does 2d10 to everything in a 60 foot radius.

Oh, and BU, if you have a specific date of the next time that you're planning on doing something at AFAG, I _might_ be able to run a Underoo Avengers game. It all depends on the timing and who's interested. It'd be more work if I get all repeat business, because I'd have to rework the puzzles and combats to make things interesting.

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Rel (Apr 15, 2005)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Hooray for BBQ!




I'm eating some more of it as I type this.  Even reheated the following day it is awfully good.

If we're going to go all generic on the BBQ (i.e. no special orders) then I won't really need help picking it up.  But since Ole Time is near State, you're welcome to meet up with me there and caravan back to the house.


----------



## Old One (Apr 16, 2005)

*Black Eyes of the Demon Scorpion Table Rules*

Greetings Gang!

Those playing in my *BEDS (Black Eyes of the Demon Scorpion)* game, please check out the attached Table Rules for answers to all your burning Action Point usage and combat tweaks.  Please let me know if you have any questions.

See ya in a week!

~ OO


----------



## Rel (Apr 16, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Greetings Gang!
> 
> Those playing in my *BEDS (Black Eyes of the Demon Scorpion)* game, please check out the attached Table Rules for answers to all your burning Action Point usage and combat tweaks.  Please let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> ...




Got it.  Could you post a link to the character sheet you want us to fill in prior to the game?


----------



## Old One (Apr 17, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Got it.  Could you post a link to the character sheet you want us to fill in prior to the game?




Yep...here it be Grim Tales PC Sheet

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Apr 17, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Greetings Gang!
> 
> Those playing in my *BEDS (Black Eyes of the Demon Scorpion)* game, please check out the attached Table Rules for answers to all your burning Action Point usage and combat tweaks.  Please let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> ...




Hey Gang,

One thing I forgot to include in the Tables Rules sheet is that we will be using the "Exploding Action Dice" Variant...just for fun and giggles.  For those not in the know, this means that if you roll a "6" on your d6 roll, you get to roll another die and add the result to the first.  There is no cap on the number of dice you can add in this manner.

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Apr 18, 2005)

Less than a week to go...who is gettin' psyched?

~ OO


----------



## Belen (Apr 18, 2005)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Oh, and BU, if you have a specific date of the next time that you're planning on doing something at AFAG, I _might_ be able to run a Underoo Avengers game. It all depends on the timing and who's interested. It'd be more work if I get all repeat business, because I'd have to rework the puzzles and combats to make things interesting.
> 
> NCSUCodeMonkey




I am planning on having D&D Sunday on May 15 and 29.

Dave


----------



## Henry (Apr 18, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Less than a week to go...who is gettin' psyched?




I just bought my travel supplies yesterday during groceries... Ready to roll... 

_*grumble* darned Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, & Thursday*grumble*_...


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 18, 2005)

Actually, I'm dreading the amount of sh*t my pregnant wife is going to give me for being gone the entire weekend.  She's informed me on countless occasions that no more will I engage in two game days in the same month.  And I gamed last night, and she's mad at me because I didn't come home early from that like she wanted me to.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 18, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm dreading the amount of sh*t my pregnant wife is going to give me for being gone the entire weekend.  She's informed me on countless occasions that no more will I engage in two game days in the same month.  And I gamed last night, and she's mad at me because I didn't come home early from that like she wanted me to.




She's not going to throw anything at me when I pick you up, is she?


----------



## Rel (Apr 18, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm dreading the amount of sh*t my pregnant wife is going to give me for being gone the entire weekend.  She's informed me on countless occasions that no more will I engage in two game days in the same month.  And I gamed last night, and she's mad at me because I didn't come home early from that like she wanted me to.




You could do like Henry's doing and bring her back a bunch of NC BBQ...

A well fed pregnant wife is a happy pregnant wife.  More or less.


----------



## Henry (Apr 18, 2005)

Been there, done that... renovated the dog house, added an extra sink and bath. 

Actually, my wife is very kind about my gamedays - she just gets mad if I don't bring her any souvenirs back.  However, I also usually try to schedule something special for her and me the weekend before, or the week of, so we won't miss out on any quality time that week.


----------



## Henry (Apr 18, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> She's not going to throw anything at me when I pick you up, is she?




Well, not if you're driving by at 10 mph so that Curtis can throw himself and a bag into the car, silly! 

_"Rich! *hop* gogogogogogogogo!"_


----------



## Rel (Apr 18, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> She's not going to throw anything at me when I pick you up, is she?




Don't actually stop the car.  Just slow down to about 10MPH or so and let die kluge leap in through the window.

And by the way, I taught Samantha the Red to say "Cthulhu's Librarian" yesterday as well as "die kluge".  She's been informed of your impending arrival as well as that of the beloved Henry.


----------



## Rel (Apr 18, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Well, not if you're driving by at 10 mph so that Curtis can throw himself and a bag into the car, silly!
> 
> _"Rich! *hop* gogogogogogogogo!"_




Wooo.  Great minds...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 18, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> And by the way, I taught Samantha the Red to say "Cthulhu's Librarian" yesterday as well as "die kluge".  She's been informed of your impending arrival as well as that of the beloved Henry.





We don't have to re-enact the famous story, do we? I don't want to go burning anyones nose hairs...


----------



## Rel (Apr 18, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> We don't have to re-enact the famous story, do we? I don't want to go burning anyones nose hairs...




Thanks to her rather short term memory these days, I doubt that will be necessary.  However, I do plan to (weather permitting) have a little bonfire that night so you never know...


----------



## Rel (Apr 18, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Thanks to her rather short term memory these days, I doubt that will be necessary.




I'm afraid that I must issue a retraction regarding the above statement.  Today after I picked her up from school, I mentioned to Samantha that I'd "sent a message" to CL and die kluge.  She reminded me that they were in one of the stories I had told her and promply launched into the tale about the nose-hair-conflagration getting at least the general structure of the story correct.  She followed this by retelling the tale (_verbatim and completely!_) of "The Dude Who Always Says "Dude" and the Missing Brownie" that resulted from CodeMonkey's game at the last Game Day.

She's a lot sharper than I sometimes give her credit for.


----------



## Riggs (Apr 18, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm afraid that I must issue a retraction regarding the above statement.  Today after I picked her up from school, I mentioned to Samantha that I'd "sent a message" to CL and die kluge.  She reminded me that they were in one of the stories I had told her and promply launched into the tale about the nose-hair-conflagration getting at least the general structure of the story correct.  She followed this by retelling the tale (_verbatim and completely!_) of "The Dude Who Always Says "Dude" and the Missing Brownie" that resulted from CodeMonkey's game at the last Game Day.
> 
> She's a lot sharper than I sometimes give her credit for.




Just don't teach her proper German gender rules...I've given Klugey enough second-hand grief on that I think.    See you all there under the carport!  *makes rain sounds*


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 19, 2005)

You'll have to refresh my memory on the nose-hair burning part of this story. I'm not familiar with it. Sounds... lovely.

The wife has calmed down a bit from yesterday.

So while a Dukes of Hazzard style drive-off sounds appealing, I'm not sure it's necessary.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Apr 19, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I am planning on having D&D Sunday on May 15 and 29.
> 
> Dave



Having never done this sort of thing and being completely unfamiliar with the etiquette of such things, would it be better for me to run Grimm on one of those days or on another Sunday when there is no D&D game? Later in the merry-merry month of May will probably be better for me, so I'll likely be looking at the latter half anyway.

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Apr 19, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> She followed this by retelling the tale (_verbatim and completely!_) of "The Dude Who Always Says "Dude" and the Missing Brownie" that resulted from CodeMonkey's game at the last Game Day.



Yes, but was it recreated with voice talent of South Park? That is still probably the single most disturbing part of any Grimm game: my out-of-town-guest Aaron assigning South Park voices to each of the characters in your puppet show script.

OK, so I lied. The most disturbing was when my current DM, playing as Lily, attached a Ninja Turtle leg to a wounded GI Joe so that they would have a (sort of) mobile guide around the toy factory.

...

Huh, come to think of it, there have been a lot of disturbing moments in Grimm games. 

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Belen (Apr 19, 2005)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Having never done this sort of thing and being completely unfamiliar with the etiquette of such things, would it be better for me to run Grimm on one of those days or on another Sunday when there is no D&D game? Later in the merry-merry month of May will probably be better for me, so I'll likely be looking at the latter half anyway.
> 
> NCSUCodeMonkey




Well, I have to run D&D on those days in order to demo the game for the store.  It can be like a mini game day.  I can create some sign up sheets and the like for the games.  I only need to let the owners know when you want to run and we can get a table set aside for you.

Hopefully, I can schedule another DM Council dinner for that day.


----------



## Dremmen (Apr 19, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Well, I have to run D&D on those days in order to demo the game for the store. It can be like a mini game day. I can create some sign up sheets and the like for the games. I only need to let the owners know when you want to run and we can get a table set aside for you.
> 
> Hopefully, I can schedule another DM Council dinner for that day.




DM Dinner?? Woo hoo! At the next one I'll be sure to stake my claim early. After picking up a single slice of pizza, and eating it leisurely whilst conversatin', I turned to see that the rest of the pizzas had turned ethereal....or been eaten. One or the other, I couldn't tell.

With a scant 4 weeks to the baby's due date, the wife has put the clamp on activities. There goes the next game day, AND the BBQ at Ole Time  =S   its a good thing Rel can secure his own copy of Gamers. BUT I have been given an early green light on Future Game Days. Full days even, which means I can play and run a game, or run twice that day. So...patience, grasshopper. At least I'll have a good while to plan what I'll run at Game Day VIII.


----------



## Rel (Apr 19, 2005)

Dremmen said:
			
		

> DM Dinner?? Woo hoo! At the next one I'll be sure to stake my claim early. After picking up a single slice of pizza, and eating it leisurely whilst conversatin', I turned to see that the rest of the pizzas had turned ethereal....or been eaten. One or the other, I couldn't tell.




Ethereal Filchers strike again!



> With a scant 4 weeks to the baby's due date, the wife has put the clamp on activities. There goes the next game day, AND the BBQ at Ole Time  =S   its a good thing Rel can secure his own copy of Gamers. BUT I have been given an early green light on Future Game Days. Full days even, which means I can play and run a game, or run twice that day. So...patience, grasshopper. At least I'll have a good while to plan what I'll run at Game Day VIII.




It's a busy time of life.  Enjoy it and know that there will be plenty of gaming to be had when the sleep deprivation phase of the process is over.  Sounds like you've got a loving wife who is supportive of your hobby, so you're ahead of the game already.  We'll catch you next time.


----------



## Shemeska (Apr 19, 2005)

Regarding my planar game... here's the rough details on what pregen characters I'll have available for folks to use. I'll also field questions on them.

Gareth Earthsinger : Male Planar Dwarf (former Signer) Wizard 8. Male. CN

‘Maatkare’ : Female Aasimar cleric 7 of Nephthys. (member of the Ash sect of the Doomguard) CG

Milo Truehand : Male halfling fighter 8 (member of the Order of the Planes Militant). LG

Ardrith ‘Toutbane’ : Male tiefling rogue 7 (ex member of the Drowning Ravens, a gang in Sigil’s Hive). TN

Ashayt : Female tiefling paladin (of Anu) 7. (Member of the Harmonium). LN.

‘Xia’ : Female Air Genasi Wu-Jen 7 (member of the Transcendent Order). NG


----------



## Belen (Apr 19, 2005)

Dremmen said:
			
		

> DM Dinner?? Woo hoo! At the next one I'll be sure to stake my claim early. After picking up a single slice of pizza, and eating it leisurely whilst conversatin', I turned to see that the rest of the pizzas had turned ethereal....or been eaten. One or the other, I couldn't tell.




That sucks.  I had two, myself, but I bought cheese sticks to tide my over.  Next time, we just need way more pizza.


----------



## nakia (Apr 19, 2005)

Okay, I am now officially caught up with the NC Game Day comings and goings.  Sorry I have not piped up, but the past two weeks were unbelieveably busy.  My wife and I were in South Carolina looking for a house and then I went to Montreal for work/school.  Now I'm back and everything is printed out and ready to go.

Rel, I'm riding down with Cuthulu's Librarian and die_kluge.  If we get there in time (and I think we should get there by 4 or 5), I'd be happy to go to the bar-b-que joint with you.  It would be fun to check out.  But we'll let CL confirm or deny this possibility, since I am riding with him (and, apparently, holding the door open so die_kluge can hop in the car whilst it's still moving).

Now the goal is to get all my work done and clean the house so I can enjoy the weekend completly guilt-free!


----------



## Old One (Apr 19, 2005)

Rel,

Can you PM me with address/phone number so we can link up on Friday evening?  I anticipate Tiberious and I arriving in the 6:30 - 7:00 PM time frame.

Thanks,

~ OO


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 19, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Rel, I'm riding down with Cuthulu's Librarian and die_kluge.  If we get there in time (and I think we should get there by 4 or 5), I'd be happy to go to the bar-b-que joint with you.  It would be fun to check out.  But we'll let CL confirm or deny this possibility, since I am riding with him (and, apparently, holding the door open so die_kluge can hop in the car whilst it's still moving).




I hope we are there 4:30ish. Check into the hotel and head to Rels. 

I'll need directions, phone #, etc. to make sure we don't get lost.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Apr 19, 2005)

Reading all of Old One's game info made me mighty curious, so I burned an Amazon gift certificate to get the Black Company CS. I just got the book today and I like what I see so far! I'm more than willing to lend it to a player in Old One's game if another copy is needed.

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Rel (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok, I'm attaching a map to my house so you guys can find us.  I'll e-mail a contact number to Old One and CL.  If anybody else needs a contact number to get ahold of me then send me an e-mail at asmoore(at)earthlink(dot)net.

Just to give some general directions for those in the Raleigh area, the absolutely easiest way to get to my house is to get on Avent Ferry Road (where Rock-Ola is located) and go south (away from State campus).  Just keep going until it crosses Lake Johnson and soon after dead-ends into Tryon Road and take a right.  You'll go through about 4 stoplights and take a left onto Holly Springs Road.  After that just follow that south, going through one stoplight at Penny Road and taking a left at the next stoplight at Ten-Ten Road.  From there you go about half a mile and take a left onto Merrimac Drive and then left again onto the second street, Kelly Court.  I'm the first house on the right.  It's green with brown trim and shutters.

For those in the Cary area you can either go right down Holly Springs Road as detailed above or take Kildaire Farm Road south to Ten-Ten and take a left which will bring you through the Holly Springs intersection and follow the directions from there.

If anybody else needs directions to the general area then post here or e-mail me.

Insofar as the food situation goes, I think I'm planning on getting 5 PDQ's from Ole Time but that includes an extra for Henry to take home to his beloved.  That's enough BBQ and fixins to feed about 12 people a generous plate of food.  This is slated to feed:

Me
My wife
Henry
Old One
Tiberious
die kluge
Nakia
Cthulhu's Librarian
Clueless
NCSUCodeMonkey
BelenUmeria
Alenda

If your name is not on that list it doesn't mean that I don't like you or that you can't have any BBQ.  It just means that I'm crazy busy right now and I forgot or was not aware that you wanted in on the pork.  So let me know if I left you off or if you're on there but don't want to be.  On top of that I was going to get some hot dogs, buns and condiments plus 2 or 3 bags of chips.

Please bring anything you want to drink and any other food you would like to grill.

Lastly, weather permitting, I'm going to build a small bonfire in the back yard for purposes of cooking marshmallows.  That should give us diabetics a good reason to want to TPK you normal types the next day.  But it will also be fun and put a smile on my little girl's face and for that I would do just about anything.

So, what am I forgetting?


----------



## Shemeska (Apr 20, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Lastly, weather permitting, I'm going to build a small bonfire in the back yard for purposes of cooking marshmallows.  That should give us diabetics a good reason to want to TPK you normal types the next day.




[Very much joking]Hey Rel,

I have no islets and you have no islets. They do. Now I have a cell culture facility at hand and a strong background in immunogenetics if you have a homicidal urge over those marshmellows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  [/very much joking]


----------



## Henry (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow... that may well be the first and LAST time I've every heard 'immunogenetics' used in a joke...


----------



## Clueless (Apr 20, 2005)

Put me down for the pig. I could do with some good NC style pork.


----------



## Clueless (Apr 20, 2005)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Regarding my planar game... here's the rough details on what pregen characters I'll have available for folks to use. I'll also field questions on them.
> 
> Gareth Earthsinger : Male Planar Dwarf (former Signer) Wizard 8. Male. CN
> ‘Maatkare’ : Female Aasimar cleric 7 of Nephthys. (member of the Ash sect of the Doomguard) CG
> ...




Aren't oyu missing one from this list - or are you already counting her?


----------



## Henry (Apr 20, 2005)

Old One, I have a few last-minute questions:

--In "Armor as damage conversion," does the armor count SOLELY for damage conversion, or damage conversion and AC? I assume the former from reading it, but wanted to get your take.

--Are you using "exploding d6" in place of multiple d6 rolling, or when we spend action points, are we rolling 2d6 and taking the best one? 9th level is sufficient level in Grim Tales and Black Company for this, but wanted to see what we were doing.

--If I understand it correctly, if a spellcaster casts a spell that exceeds his hit point total, he is just knocked unconscious, correct? Can we die from spell drain?

--Lastly, does halfling taste like chicken in your campaign world? (Just kidding.)


----------



## Old One (Apr 20, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Old One, I have a few last-minute questions:
> 
> --In "Armor as damage conversion," does the armor count SOLELY for damage conversion, or damage conversion and AC? I assume the former from reading it, but wanted to get your take.
> 
> ...




Henry,

In reverse order...

1) Halfling tastes like twinkies

2) If accumulated non-lethal damage exceeds current hit points, a PC falls unconscious.  It is not possible for non-lethal damage to kill a PC

3) Each AP equals a single d6 roll (not multiple dice, as with the BCCS chart).  The exploding dice comes if you roll a "6"...then you get to roll another die and total the results.

4) Nope.  Under Armor Conversion, armor provides its normal AC protection and converts its AC value from lethal to non-lethal vs. physical attacks.

~ OO


----------



## Henry (Apr 20, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Henry,
> 
> In reverse order...
> 
> 1) Halfling tastes like twinkies




hmmm...



> 4) Nope.  Under Armor Conversion, armor provides its normal AC protection and converts its AC value from lethal to non-lethal vs. physical attacks.




Boy, am I glad I asked!


----------



## Belen (Apr 20, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> So, what am I forgetting?




How much do we owe you?  I will need to have some cash handy for a change.  Also, what would you like us to bring?  I can bring some hamburger and hotdog buns and some paper plates if you need them.  I will also bring a pack of hot dogs.

Dave


----------



## Rel (Apr 20, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> How much do we owe you?  I will need to have some cash handy for a change.




Ah, good question.  For those planning on partaking in the BBQ, $4 each will cover it just fine.  That will let me "super size" one of the PDQ's just to make sure there is "a mess of food".  Beyond that, if I collect a buck per hot dog then that'll cover the remaining expenses of hot dogs, buns, chips and paper products.



> Also, what would you like us to bring?  I can bring some hamburger and hotdog buns and some paper plates if you need them.  I will also bring a pack of hot dogs.
> 
> Dave




You're absolutely welcome to bring anything you like but I'm planning on covering the necessary paper products and having a good supply of plastic cups on hand.  Maybe a bag of ice?  If somebody wants to bring in S'Mores fixins then you're welcome to but as a diabetic I draw the line at providing the marshmallows (Shemeska's offer notwithstanding  - BTW, Shemmie, get working on that cure and I'll be first in line when it's available at my Doctor's office.  Until then...I've seen too many mad scientist movies.  The monster ALWAYS meets a bad end.).


----------



## Rel (Apr 20, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> 1) Halfling tastes like twinkies




Dammit!


----------



## Shemeska (Apr 20, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Aren't oyu missing one from this list - or are you already counting her?




She isn't one of the available choices there since you already snagged her.


----------



## Riggs (Apr 20, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Insofar as the food situation goes, I think I'm planning on getting 5 PDQ's from Ole Time but that includes an extra for Henry to take home to his beloved.  That's enough BBQ and fixins to feed about 12 people a generous plate of food.  This is slated to feed:
> 
> Me
> My wife
> ...




Just for logistical completeness, don't buy any BBQ for me, and count me in for hot dogs.


----------



## Rel (Apr 20, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> Just for logistical completeness, don't buy any BBQ for me, and count me in for hot dogs.




Noted.  I'll modify my list a bit.

Edit:  And stop using those color tags before you give somebody eye-cancer.


----------



## Clueless (Apr 20, 2005)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> She isn't one of the available choices there since you already snagged her.



*purrrrr*


----------



## Riggs (Apr 20, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Noted.  I'll modify my list a bit.
> 
> Edit:  And stop using those color tags before you give somebody eye-cancer.




But they are linked by color and informative and...oh alright.  Since you gave us the changeling brothel I'll let this wish be granted.   

Just let it be known that your wish now bumps out the man's pleading that Shaq never make another movie again...


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 20, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> *purrrrr*




You ok there, Clueless?

Think of the kittens!


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 20, 2005)

CL - you need directions to my pad, or do you still have them?


----------



## Henry (Apr 20, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> *purrrrr*




Purring's not polite in mixed company, you know.

Correction - purring's *too* polite in mixed company!


----------



## Clueless (Apr 20, 2005)

*snicker* I've been in that sorta mood all day.


----------



## Belen (Apr 20, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> *snicker* I've been in that sorta mood all day.




D'oh!  Too much information!


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 20, 2005)

Either Maatkare or Toutbane for me (Planescapes RPG).

I'm there for the BBQ, hot dogs, etc. I have an ample supply of bratwursts, should I bring those as well? (This is a question for the masses, as I've already noted the large text font stating to bring whatever I want in addition to what's being provided).

I've seen the map, when is the dinner again?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 20, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I'm there for the BBQ, hot dogs, etc. I have an ample supply of bratwursts, should I bring those as well? (This is a question for the masses, as I've already noted the large text font stating to bring whatever I want in addition to what's being provided).




Well, since you offered, I'll have a Brat! Extra mustard, please.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 20, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> CL - you need directions to my pad, or do you still have them?




I have them. Are you going to meet us outside, or should I come knock on your door? I don't have your apartment #.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 20, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I have them. Are you going to meet us outside, or should I come knock on your door? I don't have your apartment #.




I can just meet you outside. The apartment is a mess anyway.


----------



## Rel (Apr 20, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Either Maatkare or Toutbane for me (Planescapes RPG).
> 
> I'm there for the BBQ, hot dogs, etc. I have an ample supply of bratwursts, should I bring those as well? (This is a question for the masses, as I've already noted the large text font stating to bring whatever I want in addition to what's being provided).
> 
> I've seen the map, when is the dinner again?




Well, we've got CL and crew coming in from out of town and I hate to keep them waiting around their hotel room when they could be sitting around my deck talking gaming.  So I'm thinking that I'll open up for business any time after say 5:30.  Don't feel the least bit bad if you can't be there that early.  I just figure there's no sense in people having to wait around when they could be sitting around drinking beer with other gamers.

Sound good?


----------



## Belen (Apr 21, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well, we've got CL and crew coming in from out of town and I hate to keep them waiting around their hotel room when they could be sitting around my deck talking gaming.  So I'm thinking that I'll open up for business any time after say 5:30.  Don't feel the least bit bad if you can't be there that early.  I just figure there's no sense in people having to wait around when they could be sitting around drinking beer with other gamers.
> 
> Sound good?




Seems fine to us, although we' will not be able to get there until 6.


----------



## Darklone (Apr 21, 2005)

23th April? Kewl. In Germany that's the "Day of the German Beer!"


----------



## Old One (Apr 21, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Dammit!




You should know what happens to halflings in my games...they get eaten by giant rats...that is why Garrick got eaten and Rose survived...giant rats *love* the taste of twinkies!

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Gang!

Just wanted to check in to see if anyone had any last minute questions for my BEDS game.  I am hitting the road in a bit and will have limited e-mail access until I show up at Rel's place on Friday evening.

I have a speaking gig at the DC Convention Center at noon...then back to the office for a bit...then of to Charlotte, NC.  Post any Qs before it is too late !

~ OO

PS - Please don't forget to complete 2 copies of the GT PC sheet and bring it with you!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 21, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> PS - Please don't forget to complete 2 copies of the GT PC sheet and bring it with you!




Oh, sure. He wants TWO copies. The one I haven't filled out yet isn't enough, huh? Now I gotta find time for TWO?


----------



## Belen (Apr 21, 2005)

*Corsairs*

Avast ye sorry excuses for sea dogs! Join the crew of the Fool's Gold on a quest to the Isle of Shattered Dreams where some say the Black Jackal stored the plunder of decades dishonest raiding. 

Beware the deadly and mysterious magic of the elder Ffolk, the cannons of Her Majesty's Navy, and the black hearts of yer greedy breathren and mebbe some of ye will return rich and soaked in gold.

*Cap’n Jac Scarlet*- Cap’n Jac was once a leftenant in the Royal Navy until he led a failed mutiny aboard the HMS Truculent.  He was court marshaled and condemned to death, yet escaped during a debtor’s riot.  Jac is a master mariner and has a reputation for frustrating the Royal Navy at every turn.  He has preyed heavily on the merchant houses that support those who have “corrupted” the ranks of a once fine fleet.

*Dirty Anne Rackham*- She may be the most attractive woman to grace the free waters, and she knows it.  She can swear worse than any low-bred sailor and has been known to reduce men to quivering idiots on a whim.  However, do not get the wrong idea.  Anne will shoot the first man who thinks he is good enough to earn a place in her bunk.  Rumor says that she had a family in the cascade isles before the Dark Star Trading Company moved in and turned the population into de facto slaves.  She has been known to be a deadly spy and assassin and inflicts pain on the merchant houses whenever the opportunity arises.

*(taken) Crazy Bess Larkin- The Widowmaker *(Alenda)- Bess is feared throughout the known waters.  She was the only survivor of the Anhur Massacre and was forced to watch as everyone she knew was butchered by the merchant marines.  Their crime?  The town was short its sugar quota and an example needed to be made.  Bess was left alive to explain the “failure” to the neighboring villages.  At the age of 12, she joined the crew of the Dark Mercy under the command of the “Adder” Bill Morgan, a distant relative, and proceeded to hunt down every marine who participated in the massacre.  Most consider Bess to be highly unstable, although those who know her well call her the “trickster.”

*(taken) Iron Tom Straw* (Codemonkey)- Tom is a tough, brute of a scoundrel.  People have been known to wet themselves while under his brutal gaze.  He is a feared fighter and has been known to shrug off blows that would kill a lesser man.  Tom fought in the colonial militia in his youth and was one of the few who survived the war.  His wife was taken by a magistrate to pay for his treason against the crown and died when she tried to escape.  He is a hard man, but loyal to his compatriots.

*Lord Pierce Kelley*- Pierce is an enigma.  He was born to a wealthy baron and was sent to the royal military academy for a bright future serving Her Majesty, Emilie d’arlaine.  However, on his first midshipmen cruise, he went AWOL and made his way to Port Kilby in the free isles.  He brought with him a wealth of information on the plans of the Royal Navy and money enough to outfit his own vessel, the “Fool’s Gold.”  He promptly recruited Jac Scarlet to command the vessel and has participated in several actions against the crown, although he has still not earned the trust of everyone in the free waters.


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 21, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well, we've got CL and crew coming in from out of town and I hate to keep them waiting around their hotel room when they could be sitting around my deck talking gaming.  So I'm thinking that I'll open up for business any time after say 5:30.  Don't feel the least bit bad if you can't be there that early.  I just figure there's no sense in people having to wait around when they could be sitting around drinking beer with other gamers.
> 
> Sound good?




That shouldn't be a problem at all. I may even be there myself.


----------



## Rel (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok, so here's my 11th hour plea to the locals:

I don't know why I didn't think of this before but I'm a little short on seating here at the house.  I think I'll be able to trot out a good dozen chairs but I am pretty sure we're looking at having more people than that here.  If anybody who is coming from not too far away could bring along some folding chairs, lawn chairs, anything like that then it would probably be helpful.

It looks as though the weather is not going to be our friend tomorrow but this shouldn't present a major problem.  I've got a pretty sizable carport that we can hang out under in the early part of the evening and after we get Samantha the Red down to bed then we can move things inside a bit.  Between my living room, kitchen and den there should be plenty of space for us to spread out in.  I'll just ask in advance that folks try to keep from yelling and laughing at the top of their lungs since my kidlet needs her rest for the long drive to Atlanta on Saturday.

I'll be out of communication from the boards for most of the day tomorrow as I trek to and from New Bern but, with any luck, I'll be back by mid afternoon.  If the worst should come to pass and my deposition at the coast drags into the afternoon, my wife will still be here to greet folks when they arrive and I'll be along just as soon as I can.  Odds on that are very slim but I figured I'd better plan for it just in case.

But sooner or later I'll see many of you here tomorrow night and the rest I'll see on Saturday.

One final reminder:  We do not have the Walnut Room this time around (we've thankfully got it secured for at least the next three Game Days though) so all the roleplaying will be going on in the 3118 room.  So feel free to pop up to the 4th floor to check out the boardgames and miniatures but the RPG's will be on the 3rd floor.

See you all soon!


----------



## Mark (Apr 22, 2005)

Have a great time!


----------



## Belen (Apr 22, 2005)

Rel:  I will stop by the house and grab a couple of chairs on the way.  That should not pose too much trouble.


----------



## Henry (Apr 22, 2005)

Well, it's the day of -- everyone ready?


----------



## Ruined (Apr 22, 2005)

Rel, can you shoot me an email with directions to your place? (or if there's a post with said info, point me to it)  I won't be at GameDay, but I'm looking to stop by, hang out and talk shop with people. I'll bring my own food contributions, so no worries there.  You can email me at ruiner ruined net . (with the obvious mod to address)


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 22, 2005)

Ruined said:
			
		

> Rel, can you shoot me an email with directions to your place? (or if there's a post with said info, point me to it)  I won't be at GameDay, but I'm looking to stop by, hang out and talk shop with people. I'll bring my own food contributions, so no worries there.  You can email me at ruiner ruined net . (with the obvious mod to address)




Post #567 has directions to Rel's place.


----------



## Ruined (Apr 22, 2005)

Many thanks CL. These threads get so long sometimes, it's hard to find the useful information. *grin*


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 22, 2005)

All right, we are on our way!


----------



## Henry (Apr 22, 2005)

Be safe, mang!


----------



## Shemeska (Apr 22, 2005)

Ack! I'm up for BBQ as well!


----------



## Riggs (Apr 22, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Hey Gang!
> 
> Just wanted to check in to see if anyone had any last minute questions for my BEDS game.  I am hitting the road in a bit and will have limited e-mail access until I show up at Rel's place on Friday evening.
> 
> ...




I have a question.  Magical Aptitude matters for casting time, and is determined partially by ranks in Magic Use.  As I deconstruct it from the skill value, Verc has max 12 ranks +2 points for synergy for Knowledge:Arcana and +3 for Charisma bonus for a total of 17.  This would not include the +4 for 1st Magnitude bonus I use on castings.  Do I have this right?

Thanks.  Last minute? What last minute?


----------



## Henry (Apr 22, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> I have a question.  Magical Aptitude matters for casting time, and is determined partially by ranks in Magic Use.  As I deconstruct it from the skill value, Verc has max 12 ranks +2 points for synergy for Knowledge:Arcana and +3 for Charisma bonus for a total of 17.  This would not include the +4 for 1st Magnitude bonus I use on castings.  Do I have this right?
> 
> Thanks.  Last minute? What last minute?




Old One's already rolling, Riggs. He's probably not going to be interacting with us till tonight.

However, the value he gave me for my character had magical aptitude included, so he may not have given you full ranks. You're better off reminding yourself to ask him tonight. That may make a huge difference if you're planning any "Swift" healing.


----------



## Riggs (Apr 22, 2005)

OK yeah I forgot about his travels.


I'll ask him tonight.   Also for you, Henry,  am I right to assume that for your spell cackalator I need to personally add in the base DC for the spell?  So if it's a Dabbler spell I will add in 10 myself at the end?

[Oh I see, I didn't check out the first blank to see that pulldown was different!]


----------



## Tiberious (Apr 22, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> I have a question. Magical Aptitude matters for casting time, and is determined partially by ranks in Magic Use. As I deconstruct it from the skill value, Verc has max 12 ranks +2 points for synergy for Knowledge:Arcana and +3 for Charisma bonus for a total of 17. This would not include the +4 for 1st Magnitude bonus I use on castings. Do I have this right?
> 
> Thanks. Last minute? What last minute?




Riggs,

Don't have the book in front of me...but Apptitude is ranks + magnitude bonus + CHA bonus only (no synergy bonuses).  So, if you have 12 ranks + 1st Mag (+4) + 2 CHA bonus (14 CHA), you would have 18 Aptitude.

Also, I will be DMing off my laptop and will have King Henry's spell calc up and running for use on the fly.

~ OO


----------



## Henry (Apr 22, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> [Oh I see, I didn't check out the first blank to see that pulldown was different!]




ha-HA! Prepared as a boy scout, I am - except without the boy scout time logged. 

Rel, I got your phone message - expect to see me as per usual around 7 to 7:30 - probably closer to 7, as I'm taking x327 to Ten-Ten and don't have to travel clear to Cary, this time.


----------



## Henry (Apr 22, 2005)

Tiberious said:
			
		

> Riggs,
> 
> Don't have the book in front of me...but Apptitude is ranks + magnitude bonus + CHA bonus only (no synergy bonuses).  So, if you have 12 ranks + 1st Mag (+4) + 2 CHA bonus (14 CHA), you would have 18 Aptitude.




Unless Old One house-ruled it, it's just Ranks + Mag, no CHA bonus. If he had 12 ranks + 4 1st mag, that's 16 Magic Ap -- same as my character.



> Also, I will be DMing off my laptop and will have King Henry's spell calc up and running for use on the fly.




I feel flattered.  Cool!


----------



## Rel (Apr 22, 2005)

Well, I made it home and I'll see you guys starting in a couple of hours.  Just enough time for me to clean the entire house, do my last minute adventure prep work and fill out TWO character sheets for Old One's game (grumble grumble - it takes a special kind of Rat Bastard to make you fill out two character sheets for a one-shot game ).

I picked up our BBQ on the way home so I didn't see this:



			
				Shemeska said:
			
		

> Ack! I'm up for BBQ as well!




...until I got here.

Given the large quantities of BBQ currently sitting in my fridge, we'll probably have enough, Shemeska.  But if you eat a lot or want to be on the safe side I'd pick up an extra PDQ from Ole Time on the way here.  There should be plenty of hot dogs and such to make sure nobody goes hungry.

See y'all in just a bit and cross your fingers for our weather to hold out!


----------



## Henry (Apr 22, 2005)

Around lunchtime, I just completed making final preps, filling my car with all the requisite petrochemicals, and printing out some game materials (shh!) so I'm ready to go - except for the pesky 5:00 part.


----------



## Henry (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm out the door, gang! See you soon!


----------



## Templetroll (Apr 23, 2005)

Alas, I must cancel my attending.  Work issues won't permit it.  Have a blast.  I' cannot  delete my places on the other site; please let the GMs know.    

Hope to see you on the next one!


----------



## Jeph (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Damn! This gameday crept up on me, and I completely forgot to register for anything. Do any AM events have an open slot?


----------



## Clueless (Apr 23, 2005)

Shemmy's game I think, and I know my SR has some too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 23, 2005)

Sorry that I couldn't make it.... ended up staying up waaay too late. I BLAME TORM FOR THAT!! As he and Rystil and I got into a loooooong philosophical argument that went until around 3:40AM!      

And I wasn't about to game on abt 2 1/2 hours sleep. I can work like that but work, unlike gaming, doesn't require alot of thinking! 

Dammit!!


----------



## Quasqueton (Apr 23, 2005)

Dropping a quick note here to say I'm not making it today. Very sorry. 

Quasqueton


----------



## Old One (Apr 24, 2005)

*Damn!  That was fun!*

WOW!

Thanks to all the NC Game Day VII organizers...had a great time.  Thanks to Rel (and Mrs. Rel and Samantha the Red) for hosting the Friday night cook-out.  Great to meet so many fellow ENWorlders.

As for the game day itself, I had a great time DMing and playing.  Thanks to all the players in my AM Grim Tales/Black Company hybrid game...there was a rough spot or too, but I think the two systems works well together.  We had some great quotes, great action and nasty fights...thanks for hanging in as we ran a bit long...I hope everyone had fun!

The PM game...Rel's Sky Galleons of Mars...was an absolute hoot.  Between the Mad Bomber professer and "Air Ghurka, Peddling Death from Above" it was a tense, rollicking, swashbuckling session that was the most fun I have had in years.

Thanks again...just got back into Charlotte and am about to collapse in bed.

Take care all,

~ OO


----------



## Rel (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks again to everyone who attended.  I had a great time and it looked like most others did too.  I've got to run off to attend my nephew's birthday party but I'll log on this afternoon and post some of the "Quotable Quotes" that I collected.  I didn't have as many from other tables this time because the way the games were configured most were too far away from me to hear what was going on.  But the collection I've got are pretty good ones.


----------



## Belen (Apr 24, 2005)

It was a good gameday.  Thanks to all the people who showed up to my game.  Also, thanks to the anonymous guy who joined the game and made it possible for us to play.


----------



## Rel (Apr 24, 2005)

Alright, here's my short list of Quotable Quotes.  I'm sure there will be others because NCSUCode Monkey told me that he had half a page:

"I feel _sloppy!_" - Maerwyn as played by Tiberious after taking some Dex damage from poison.

"You get a Sythian on a stick." - Old One telling Cthulhu's Librarian the results of his character's glaive attack.

"He's down and available for you to stick your thing into." - Old One on the unfortunate (and about to become more unfortunate) fate of one of our foes.

"Well, we've lost the fortress.  We might as well kill these guys to make ourselves feel better."  Tiberious as Tex in the Sky Galleons of Mars game.


----------



## Riggs (Apr 24, 2005)

I only played in the early OO game, but I had a great time!  Good job by OO and all my team players.  It was fun faking the BC magic and getting to hit last on some baddies.

I even got to save Merrie at the buzzer!  

Great to see everyone there and at the cookout.


----------



## Alenda (Apr 24, 2005)

I know I don't post that much, but I did want to let everone know that I had a blast at the Game Day yesterday. The Pirate game was a lot of fun with lots of rum quotes and "Arghs!" thrown in for good measure.

I also had a real blast in the round robin session.  We had a coherent storyline which included all the D&D staples: a haunted forest, a kidnapped prince, a lava-filled dungeon, and a large red dragon with his pregnant necromancer lover. 

Thanks all for a wonderful time and a special thanks to Rel for hosting the cook-out. I think it was the best pre-game dinner yet! We must do something like it again.


----------



## Rel (Apr 25, 2005)

Alenda said:
			
		

> Thanks all for a wonderful time and a special thanks to Rel for hosting the cook-out. I think it was the best pre-game dinner yet! We must do something like it again.




Oh don't worry, we will.  I really enjoyed hosting and I doubly enjoyed being able to converse with you folks at leisure, late into the night.  Henry, Code Monkey, Adamantine Angel, Riggs and I wound up chatting later than was strictly good for my sleep patterns but it was the kind of chat that I could keep up for many an hour.  I'm reminded that one of my favorite things about Game Day is to discuss the hobby with like minded folks and pick the brains of some of the best GM's I've ever met.

I could certainly be persuaded to host another gathering here as a DM Dinner after a month or so (need time to build up some extra capital with the wife ).


----------



## Henry (Apr 25, 2005)

I don't have much time to post now, but wanted to extend likewise thanks to a host of people:

To Rel, as always a gracious host;
To Old One, for beating me within an inch of my life;
To die Kluge, for both tiring me mentally at a game session more than I've been in a long time, and introducing me to something I've got to share;
For all the fellow gamers at both the sessions I was at; you are all a great bunch of people, and I'm happy to say that I know you.

Also, thanks to Rel for the chicken - we wore him out so much he stopped telling time.
Oh, and the BBQ was excellent - it was my wife's "recuperation meal" and she wanted me to tell you it was delicious, and thanks for recommending it.

For all those who couldn't make it -- I'm sorry we missed you, and hope to see you at a future Gameday.

I'll post more later.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Apr 25, 2005)

*And Now...Quotable Quotes*

Well that was my last NC Game Day for quite some time, and I must say that it was quite memorable! Thanks to BU for a swashbuckling good time in the Pirates game! I mean, how many times do you get to talk like a pirate at game day? And hats off to die_kludge, Round Robin DMing is a great mind-bending sport. Everyone should give it a try! Although, I still think it's about 2 steps away from being a drinking game. Maybe we should tweak the rules .

I would like to personally thank both Rel and Henry for being both good friends and excellent advisors for the past seven game days. I have had more fun in their games and learned more about gaming from these two than anywhere else. Thank you both for all the advice and the anecdotes.

And now, quotes (with explinations where neccessary):

From the morning block, BU's Pirate game.

"You can go with us and get a cut, or wait for them and get cut." -- Me, as the pirate Iron Tom Straw, explaining the options to two old sea dogs who knew the location of a great treasure.

From the afternoon block, Round Robin DMing, with die_kludge (whoa, sounds like some sort of talk show)

"Dirty old monk." -- Alenda, after getting sexually harassed by the Monk (BU).

"You led us into a haunted forest?! What were you thinking?!" -- Me, to the druid (Adamantine Angel)

"I summon a monkey!" -- Adamantine Angel, summoning a monkey to help distract a bugbear...in a deciduous forest. 

"I just wanted to pet the monkey..." -- die_klude, last words spoken by the monkey-distracted bugbear.

"Should've known it was a Cuthbert." -- Me, on the cleric's (Henry) decision to stay on the side of the stone door WITH the lava.

"Well, your wolf does have the magic mouth." -- Me, speaking without thinking, about the druid's (Adamantine Angel) animal companion, currently the benefactor of a _Greater Magic Fang_.

"Wait, he's attacking himself...does he become visible?" -- BU, asking whether or not the sorcerer's (die_kludge) sacrifical blood letting would end his _Invisibility_.

"Cause reflex, that's my specialty." -- Me, as the cleric/fighter trying to make a reflex save to keep from getting crushed by a quickly closing alter.

"What we've stumbled onto is some sort of odd, Druidic rave..." -- Me, commenting on the corridor slowly filling with red mist. OK, so some extra special explination is required here. This quote was followed by the re-enactment by Adamantine Angel, die_kludge, and myself of the Strongbad Techno music (http://homestarrunner.com/sbemail45.html). Thereafter, all Adamantine Angel had to do was start singing his part to set the table into gales of laughter.

"Shump has some good berries. One for you, one for you..." Adamantine Angel, as the Shump, the half-orc druid, in reference to the druidic rave.

"I work the winch!" -- Alenda, obviously it's much better when spoken.

"What's going on here? Who's in charge?! AND YOU'D BETTER BE MARRIED!" --Henry, as the cleric of St. Cuthbert, with some creative direction from Adamantine Angel, questioning the pregnant necromancer.

"You might want to try grabbing her from behind." --Alenda, to the monk (BU) after his failed grapple attempt against the pregnant necromancer.

"Didn't anyone ever tell you that spellcasting is bad for the baby?!" --Alenda, as best as I can remember the quote, when questioning the pregnant necromancer.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh, one other quick question. Where is the best place to continue discussion of the next DM's dinner? I was thinking of running a Grimm game at AFAG in Cary on one of BU's dates. Since I'll need some more experienced players to make it through a Grimm game, we could probably easily turn it into a DM dinner.

Just a thought, let me know where to take the discussion.

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Toras (Apr 25, 2005)

Just one that I can remember (but its late so more may follow)


"I'll give him a Texas Hello."
After some rather spectacular sharpshooting from our resident texan later.
"Nope that's a Texas goodbye."


----------



## Belen (Apr 25, 2005)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Oh, one other quick question. Where is the best place to continue discussion of the next DM's dinner? I was thinking of running a Grimm game at AFAG in Cary on one of BU's dates. Since I'll need some more experienced players to make it through a Grimm game, we could probably easily turn it into a DM dinner.
> 
> Just a thought, let me know where to take the discussion.
> 
> NCSUCodeMonkey




We have been posting threads at the game day site under chat.  I will go ahead and start a new one.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 25, 2005)

As always, I had a great time. I was looking forward to my morning HARP game, but Narfellus was curiously absent, and I see now that Templetroll had RL conflicts. So that's ok. I got to play in Shemeska's Planescape game. Trudging through the Gray Wastes on a Saturday morning is always great fun. 

I had a blast with the Round Robin, and I'm glad that everyone enjoyed it so much. It's a tough sell, but it always pleases me when people enjoy the concept. I'd like to hear about how they play out if anyone tries it with their group.

I especially liked Henry's lava-filled chamber. Very imaginative. And how Alenda kept shafting BelenUmeria on the "pass!". That was classic!  I'm glad my pregnant necromancer imposed some moral dilemnas. I've been wanting to use an NPC like that for quite some time.   And the Druidic Rave thing still makes me laugh.


It would have been the perfect weekend if I hadn't come home to find out that my computer had mysteriously died sometime during Saturday night. I went and bought a new power supply, but no dice. Still no worky.  So hopefully it's not a major problem, and I didn't lose anything off the hard drive. I've already had to replace one hard drive 5 months ago, and lost a lot of stuff. And my printer died mysteriously 2 months ago. It seems like the power grid in our building is really, really hard on computer equipment.


----------



## Belen (Apr 25, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> And how Alenda kept shafting BelenUmeria on the "pass!". That was classic!




Ah...the joys of being married.


----------



## Belen (Apr 25, 2005)

*DM Dinner 3*

Here is the link to thethread for the 3rd dinner.  Sorry, I could not resist a homage to the round robin game.    

*MONKEY POO?*


----------



## Clueless (Apr 25, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> It would have been the perfect weekend if I hadn't come home to find out that my computer had mysteriously died sometime during Saturday night. I went and bought a new power supply, but no dice. Still no worky.  So hopefully it's not a major problem, and I didn't lose anything off the hard drive. I've already had to replace one hard drive 5 months ago, and lost a lot of stuff. And my printer died mysteriously 2 months ago. It seems like the power grid in our building is really, really hard on computer equipment.




Uggggh. Sorry to hear that - that's always a pain when it happens. I assume you've got a good power supply strip? You may want to check if it has the ability to have a fuse in it or not - if it's power surges, you'd rather the strip took it than the hardware.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 25, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Uggggh. Sorry to hear that - that's always a pain when it happens. I assume you've got a good power supply strip? You may want to check if it has the ability to have a fuse in it or not - if it's power surges, you'd rather the strip took it than the hardware.




I might see about investing in a really good surge protector/power strip. It might help. It's on a power strip currently, but it doesn't seem to be doing any good.

Unless it's just an odd coincidence that all this stuff is failing, which I suppose is theoretically possible.


----------



## nakia (Apr 25, 2005)

I just wanted to say I had a great time at my first NC Game Day.

Thanks to Rel for hosting the Friday night cookout.  That was good bar-b-que!
Thanks to Old One and everyone else for a very fun Grim Tales/BCCS morning game.  I now officially hate scorpions of all sizes.
Thanks to Rel and all the other players for a hoot of a Sky Galleons game.
Thanks to Henry for some of his cheese fires at the Rock-Ola.

I was glad to meet everyone and will do my best to make the next one!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 25, 2005)

Had a great time at the Game Day as usual. Great company on the ride down and back (Nakia & die_kluge), great BBQ and a martini at Rel's on Friday night (haven't had a martini in a very long time, thanks Rel!), and a great couple of games on Saturday! 

It's nice to be able to drive down for the game days and meet up to talk and game with people I normally wouldn't be able to. The drive is just far enough to feel like a little vacation, but short enough to not wear me out completely from driving (a full days gaming however, wears me out like you wouldn't believe). 

Thanks to Old One for letting me roll a spectacular number of 1s & 2s on the dice and still manage to hit just about every time! 
And thanks to Rel for allowing Air Ghurka to singlehandedly capture an airship. If only he had a few ranks of the pilot skill... 

Looking forward to seeing everyone next game day or genCon, whichever comes first!


----------



## Henry (Apr 25, 2005)

Quick side note, DK - Surge protectors are good, Uninterriptible power supplies are even better if you can get one in your price range. APC's for example the Back-UPS ES 350, can be had as little as 40 bucks or so these days, and has excellent spike suppression, and they may still have those "equipment replacement warranties" available (though your sockets have to be properly grounded for this to apply).


----------



## Henry (Apr 25, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Had a great time at the Game Day as usual. Great company on the ride down and back (Nakia & die_kluge), great BBQ and a martini at Rel's on Friday night (haven't had a martini in a very long time, thanks Rel!), and a great couple of games on Saturday!




Martinis and Marshmellows... hmm... sounds like a new roleplaying game in the making... _"Martinis & Marshmellows - the game of chilling and grilling."_



> Thanks to Old One for letting me roll a spectacular number of 1s & 2s on the dice and still manage to hit just about every time!




Boldric isn't just a brick house - he's Freakin' Fort Knox!!!!!



> And thanks to Rel for allowing Air Ghurka to singlehandedly capture an airship. If only he had a few ranks of the pilot skill...




As I understand it, if you had cut your getaway any closer, you wouldn't have needed the pilot skill. 



			
				Nakia said:
			
		

> Thanks to Old One and everyone else for a very fun Grim Tales/BCCS morning game. I now officially hate scorpions of all sizes.
> Thanks to Rel and all the other players for a hoot of a Sky Galleons game.
> Thanks to Henry for some of his cheese fires at the Rock-Ola.
> 
> I was glad to meet everyone and will do my best to make the next one!




And thank you for covering an idiot sorcerer who decided to be second in the room with all the Sythians.  Hope to see you again at the future gamedays.


----------



## Rel (Apr 25, 2005)

Now that we've had a chance to count the dead and quote our quotes I wanted to initiate a discussion about a possible improvement that could be made for the upcoming Game Days:

It seems to me that we had a bit of a problem this time around (and it's come up in the past too) with folks not showing for some of the games.  Let me be clear that I understand that "life happens" sometimes and Game Day must slip down the list of priorities.  But this does mean that these GM's have some problems to contend with.

The first problem this generates is that the game might not be able to take place at all if enough folks don't show up.  I know that BU's Pirates game was teetering on the edge of not happening for a while until they roped in a bystander.

The second problem that results is that these games are going to necessarily start late.  Because they don't know if the missing folks are coming but are simply late or what.  If the game is scheduled to take up most or all of the time slot then this means that it is either going to run late or have to be cut off before finishing, neither of which is ideal.

And finally it puts the GM in the position of not knowing whether to try and recruit somebody who is wandering around looking for a game.  If he takes the person in and gives them a character to play, what happens if the original player shows up late?  By the time the GM knows that they don't have enough players to make a game, most other games will have started and they might not get to play in a game at all for that session.

The bottom line is that somebody not showing up for Game Day or showing up significantly late has a cascading effect that can impact the fun of a lot of other people.

Once again, let me reiterate that I'm not pointing at any of the folks who didn't make it and saying "you're bad" because we've not really addressed this issue and put into place any sort of solution.  But I think we probably should.

The only thing that I can think of off hand that will remedy this is to have some kind of contact network in place.  And the only means of communication that is going to be speedy and reliable enough to serve is the telephone.

There are of course a few problems with this.  I know that many folks (myself included) are loathe to give out their telephone number over the internet to people they have not necessarily met in person.  But I think we can limit the exposure and potential for abuse of this if we are just a bit careful.

So here's what I'm proposing:  This system will be entirely optional and at the discretion of the GM in question.  There is an existing function available to the GMs on the Game Day website that sends an e-mail to all the players signed up for a given game.  One week prior to Game Day the GM sends out an e-mail to their players giving them a mobile phone number that will reach the GM on Game Day.  The players e-mail back to confirm that they got the number and will call if something comes up.

It seems to me that this minimizes the "security risk" of giving out that phone number.  You'll hopefully know if somebody is running late or not coming at all and can plan accordingly to invite walk-in players, modify the adventure or cancel the game and seek other games with open slots.

Finally, I'd just like to say something about the nature of running and playing in RPG's at the Game Day:  For the most part, I know the GM's for these games put in a considerable amount of time getting the adventure ready, making pre-gen characters and sometimes putting together special props or optional rules to make these games great.  Both GM's and players secure the free time necessary to be there for these games, which can sometimes mean driving from another state, securing pet or child care and getting down on their knees to beg their spouse to let them come to the game.  They might incur hotel, travel and meal expenses that they wouldn't have had to pay had they just stayed at home.  All of this is done for no pay, no freebies, simply for the love of the game and the desire to share that with other folks.

If you sign up for one of these games, please give the GM and other players your utmost consideration and not blow it off lightly.

Thanks.


----------



## Belen (Apr 25, 2005)

Rel:  Thanks for the post.

I was very lucky to score a 4th person for the pirates game, although we started an hour late.  While I could have run the game with only 3 people, it would have required a rewrite of the session on the fly.  Actually, starting an hour late _did_ require a rewrite to some extent and I will admit to being really off my game during the session and am afraid that it was not as enjoyable for everyone because of it.

I found out that both people who missed the game posted on ENWorld, but it was far too late for me to get the message and I had no way to find out about it once I was at gameday.

I agree that the telephone idea is a good one to solve last minute emergencies, but I am not sure it will save a game.  The person we cajoled into playing was only there to see the room for his game was later that day.  I did not see anyone else waiting for a game this time around.

Personally, I plan e-mailing those signed up in my session a week in advance and asking them to confirm.  If they do not confirm before the Wednesday before gameday, then I recommend that they be dropped from the game.  I could probably have secured other players with that warning.

Dave


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 25, 2005)

I'd be willing to chip in on a Gameday cell phone. Usually this would be a sarcastic remark, but I'm actually being serious. How much would it cost to get a phone and only buy minutes right before the Gameday?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey adamantineangel, I forgot to get your email address on Saturday to send you a list of stories & authors to check out. Drop me a line at rjmiller-at-gmail-dot-com and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Tiberious (Apr 25, 2005)

I had a great time as well.  Big thanks to all the gamers and in Old One and Rel's games.  Also thanks to them for running such good games.  Great gamers and great games.

I was surprized at how much I liked the sky galleons setting.  At first it seemed a tad wierd as a concept but once I got in it, I found myself hooked.  Rel you have a new convert.

In fact I am thinking very strongly about dusting off my dm hat and trying to aquire the rulebooks to put together a sky galleons campaign.  I'm still trying to think of the right words to use when telling the spouse about this new idea of mine.  

If I do I may be bugging/begging for advice and ideas.   Also If you ever get a desire to come to charlotte and run a one shot to intoduce my players/victums to the setting I'll pay for the beer or Martini's  hehe


Humm now nakia did say he was moving to Rock Hill. Hummm  there one we can pester to play. 

Thanks again all.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 25, 2005)

Tiberious said:
			
		

> Humm now nakia did say he was moving to Rock Hill. Hummm  there one we can pester to play.




If you can score Nakia as a player, even an occasional player, you are in luck. One of the best DMs I've ever played under, and a great player in my game. 

I'm going to miss him when he moves...


----------



## Rel (Apr 26, 2005)

Tiberious said:
			
		

> If I do I may be bugging/begging for advice and ideas.   Also If you ever get a desire to come to charlotte and run a one shot to intoduce my players/victums to the setting I'll pay for the beer or Martini's  hehe




You people are trying to turn me into an alcoholic!  I brought leftover beers to my gaming group tonight because there's no way I can drink all the stuff people left at my house. 

Tiberious, I'll be more than happy to chat with you further about the Sky Galleons setting and offer any help I can with it.  I might even manage to make it out to Charlotte to run a startup game for you sometime over the summer.

For now I'd suggest you see if you can locate the rulebook for Space: 1889 by GDW on ebay or someplace similar.  And feel free to grab the Aerial Battle Rules that I posted upthread.


----------



## nakia (Apr 26, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> If you can score Nakia as a player, even an occasional player, you are in luck. One of the best DMs I've ever played under, and a great player in my game.
> 
> I'm going to miss him when he moves...




Awww. . . I'm blushing.  

And Tiberious, I'd be happy to help set up/play in whatever game you are thinking about putting together.  I loved the Sky Galleons setting, too.  I'll be in Rock Hill starting in mid-July, but probably won't really be settled in and ready to game until August or so.  I'll send you my email address or whatever if you want.


----------



## Belen (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey all,

I just wanted to get the thread started for the next dinner. I have scheduled D&D Sundays at All Fun and Games on the 15th and 29th of May. So, I was wondering if those dates would also make for a good dinner night. And, if you want, we can do the dinner at the store again.

So what do y'all think?  Please find the thread here to reply: *MONKEY POO?*

Dave


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 26, 2005)

Alright, I replied to the thread on the other page, please~ quit talking about da monkey pew.    :\

Is this the longest thread about a Gameday yet?


----------



## Belen (Apr 26, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Alright, I replied to the thread on the other page, please~ quit talking about da monkey pew.    :\
> 
> Is this the longest thread about a Gameday yet?




lol...no clue, but I still think the Monkey Poo was funny.  That monkey would have loved the Druidic rave.


----------



## Henry (Apr 26, 2005)

*Bah! Only Sinners frequent raves!*


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 26, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Is this the longest thread about a Gameday yet?




No, I think the last one ran past 20 pages.


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 27, 2005)

Curtis, this is Mark. Can you email me when you get a chance?

mark (dizot) causey (izat) gmail (dizot) com


----------



## Belen (Apr 27, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> *Bah! Only Sinners frequent raves!*




So, then, Davius attended raves to fill his sinner quota for the month.  Those end of month druidic raves must have been painful.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 27, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Curtis, this is Mark. Can you email me when you get a chance?
> 
> mark (dizot) causey (izat) gmail (dizot) com




Sent!


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 29, 2005)

Anyone interested in being official playtesters? I've been invited to do so and would like to share the experience with y'all if I could. I've started a thread on the Game Day webpage. As per tradition, I suppose I'll have to mention


NAKED WOMEN

to get a response.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 30, 2005)

I think it works better than "monkey poo".... but then most people who post here are male, so the "naked women" bit would work for them....


----------



## Old One (May 3, 2005)

*Yo!  BEDS Playaz...*

Hey Gang,

Those that player in my "Black Eyes of the Demon Scorpion" game...Rel, Henry, Nakia, Riggs, Cthulhu's Librarian and Tiberious...would you mind swinging by this thread to offer any thoughts/insights?

Grim Tales + Black Company = Big Fun!

Thanks in advance!

~ Old One


----------



## Belen (May 3, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think it works better than "monkey poo".... but then most people who post here are male, so the "naked women" bit would work for them....




I found the monkey poo to be quite funny, but then, you had to be there.


----------



## Henry (May 3, 2005)

Bugbear: _"But I just wanted to pet the monkey..."_ *stab*


----------



## Belen (May 3, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Bugbear: _"But I just wanted to pet the monkey..."_ *stab*




We should have given the monkey a hat.


----------



## der_kluge (May 3, 2005)

You guys crack me up.

We definitely need to do another round robin in September.


----------



## Belen (May 24, 2005)

*NC GM Council Dinner*

Just a reminder that we have the dinner this coming Sunday at All Fun and Games starting at 6.

Here is the link NC GM Dinner 

Also, ncsucodemonkey is running an Underoo Adventures games this Sunday at AFNG from 1-5.  There are still three slots left!

So who will be there?!

Dave


----------



## Mark Causey (May 24, 2005)

I am still slotted to be there, with or without bells on.


----------



## Clueless (May 24, 2005)

Will be at a wedding in CO - otherwise I'd drop in.


----------



## Belen (May 24, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Will be at a wedding in CO - otherwise I'd drop in.




That's too bad.  We'll miss you!


----------



## Clueless (May 24, 2005)

I'll live.


----------

